# The thread for random single confessions Part Bajillondy Pounds



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Couldn't resist, had to start a new one for reasons that are obvious if you look at the last post in the previous thread...

Old thread is here.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 21, 2007)

hereIamhereIam! *crashes in, knocking things over*

okay, subscribed.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2007)

* licks all the new surfaces *


----------



## ripley (Sep 21, 2007)

* is glad she's old *


----------



## Keb (Sep 21, 2007)

IC my todo list is competing with my video games I want list...


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2007)

The title of this one is just awesome.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 21, 2007)

*first page dance*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 21, 2007)

IC that it's supposedly going to be HOT here in Chicago today...not really looking forward to it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that it's supposedly going to be HOT here in Chicago today...not really looking forward to it.



Ehhhhh....fug.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Ehhhhh....fug.



I know, right...and tomorrow it's going to be in the 70's. Enough of the crazy weather already!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 21, 2007)

IC that they are making cinnamon rolls in the classroom behind me and I am not so subtly making it clear that I want one .. by randomly pushing my feet into my desk and pushing off so my chair rolls back into the classroom door.

it's only a matter of time before I fall backwards 

WANT

NEED

DELICIOUSNESS


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 21, 2007)

IC I took today off work so I could actually pack the rest of my stuff up, and clean my room. Not my ideal way of spending a friday off from work, but I think necessary. 

OH! I bought a new laptop yesterday. A Macbook. I haven't had a Mac in years and I am very excited about it. Now to find an awesome carrying case.

I also confess I have been in the weirdest mood lately. It feels like seriously bad PMS. I've been apologizing to my friends a lot this past week.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> hereIamhereIam! *crashes in, knocking things over*
> 
> okay, subscribed.


He, what's all this mess about?
*puts knocked over things back in place*
Oh, nice new thread...

(I confess I wouldn't have been able to resist this kind of temptation, too, Tina)

I confess that I just came in to subscribe... :blink: :huh: :blush: :doh:


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 21, 2007)

IC I think I need a new avatar. Love Lois, but if I'm ever to use this one again, she needs to retire for a while.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2007)

IC that I'm concerned that Mr. Santaclear will let his seeming power over the closure of the last thread go to his head. He's very power-hungry, donchaknow. 


Also...I broke a cardinal rule of fashion today and wore white. After labor day. I'm sure people are looking at me and thinking, "Well, she's got some nerve!"


I'm such a rebel.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, Santa IS very powerful.

Isn't it white shoes and handbag, and not white clothing? Isn't there Winter white? Now I'm confused.


----------



## Keb (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought it was shoes only, though I spose the bag's supposed to go with them.

OMG now I want white knee-high boots -too-. 

IC I think I've got a clothing fetish thingy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Well, Santa IS very powerful.
> 
> Isn't it white shoes and handbag, and not white clothing? Isn't there Winter white? Now I'm confused.



Yes, there is winter white...however, I wear white after labor day...I don't really follow trends, per se, as long as it looks good.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

I never worried about it, either, as I have always felt that it was an outdated and superficial 'rule.'


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

IC I'm feeling very depressed today. Trying to pull myself out of it but not having much success.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> IC I'm feeling very depressed today. Trying to pull myself out of it but not having much success.



Awwww, ((((Tina))))! Cheer up!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> IC I'm feeling very depressed today. Trying to pull myself out of it but not having much success.



(((((Tina))))) Just keep focused on the future. The next few weeks will seem like the blink of an eye once it's all behind you and you're with him permanently. 



ashmamma84 said:


> Yes, there is winter white...however, I wear white after labor day...I don't really follow trends, per se, as long as it looks good.


I like this way of thinking and follow it myself. I just like feeling like a rebel. :batting:


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you both very much. I'm trying, ash. There are some things going on right now that are upsetting, as well as lots of stress related to the move, but I also realized just this minute that I probably have a bit of PMS-related hormone swings. One of the lovelies about being a woman, eh? :huh:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2007)

IC that probably one of the best movie lines I've ever heard is this:

"Let me tell you about Hatchet Harry. Once there was this geezer called Smithy Robinson who worked for Harry. It was rumored that he was on the take. Harry's invited Smithy 'round for an explanation. Smithy didn't do a very good job. Within a minute, *Harry's lost his rag, reached out for the nearest thing at hand, which happened to be a fifteen-inch black rubber cock.* He's then proceeded to batter poor Smithy to death with it."

Yes, it's my first time watching this movie. And I love it.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> IC I'm feeling very depressed today. Trying to pull myself out of it but not having much success.



If it's that whole "not being able to be with the one you love" thang, I totally understand and sympathize. ((((Tina))))


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you, Esme. That is part of it, but there is a lot going on in my life right now -- some of it having to do with my son and bad things that are happening with him right now. And other stuff that is sad, etc. Just the convergence of a number of things, combined with stress, combined with hormones. Wheee!!!! :blink:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> IC I'm feeling very depressed today. Trying to pull myself out of it but not having much success.



I'm sorry, dollface. Would it help if I made funny faces? Or talked in a fake British accent? Or danced naked on a table? (That always cheers Burtimus up for some strange reason).

Okay, then how about a virtual hug (((((((((((((My Tina))))))))))))))

It's the best I've got, unless you feel like calling and having another chat.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2007)

My confession? I'm sad, too, for lots of reasons. It's as though even though the sun is shining it's dark out. 

Here's hoping I'll have a nice night at work tonight. Maybe I'll get to catch a baby!


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

You know, sometimes I just feel like getting together with a bunch of folks here, having a cup of tea, and girl talk. 

Tina, Vickie, Joy, Ash... want a cuppa?


----------



## elle camino (Sep 21, 2007)

tina and vickie: <3. srsly. 


also how thrilled am i that the new line of urban outfitters kneesocks actually fit my fatty calves? very.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd love to, Esme, but I'd have to bring a friend along who could use a pick-me-up, too. 







It sucks when someone you love is hurting and there's not a damn thing you can do about it.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'd love to, Esme, but I'd have to bring a friend along who could use a pick-me-up, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's infinite room at my tea party. Everyone's invited.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 21, 2007)

Esme said:


> There's infinite room at my tea party. Everyone's invited.



Oh good. Then I'll be there too.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh good. Then I'll be there too.



YAY! The more the merrier! This could be wonderful.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

There are too many of us having a sad day today. I would love that, Esme. I will bring the tea set and a variety of luscious teas...





Who will bring the cakes and cookies and finger sammiches?

Thank you all so much for your compassion and kindness. I didn't mean to make the thread about me, but I admit your comments have brightened me up. Vick, I wish for you to have a good night at work, drama and crappy co-worker-free!


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Just now got a call that my mother and son were in a traffic accident. I'm trying to calm down before I drive over to the neighboring town where they're at (about 30 minutes away). Please send good thoughts and/or prayers to them, please.


----------



## saucywench (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh, crap, so sorry ((((( Tina ))))). When it rains, it pours. I hope they come out of it relatively unscathed. Do keep us posted on their condition. And try to remain calm, although I know that's easier said than done. Deep breath, exhale. Repeat as necessary.



Tina said:


> Just now got a call that my mother and son were in a traffic accident. I'm trying to calm down before I drive over to the neighboring town where they're at (about 30 minutes away). Please send good thoughts and/or prayers to them, please.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just now got a call that my mother and son were in a traffic accident. I'm trying to calm down before I drive over to the neighboring town where they're at (about 30 minutes away). Please send good thoughts and/or prayers to them, please.



I'm sending as hard as I can.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 21, 2007)

aw man, tina!
sheesh.



all my best.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just now got a call that my mother and son were in a traffic accident. I'm trying to calm down before I drive over to the neighboring town where they're at (about 30 minutes away). Please send good thoughts and/or prayers to them, please.



absolutely, tis done.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh, Tee.... you got all my thoughts and witchy powers on this one... hope everyone's okay.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> ... Please send good thoughts and/or prayers to them, please.



Already done.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers for your mother and son, Tina.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 21, 2007)

lots of good positive thoughts for your mom and boy Tina!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 22, 2007)

Me too, Tina. (((((((((prayers and hugs and love and safety)))))))))


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2007)

Tina, my thoughts are there with you and yours.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

Mine too...


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you all lots and lots for the prayers, good thoughts and positive wishes.

My son and I just got home. It has been a very long and trying evening. Both of them are okay, but poor mom has very bruised knees. They were turning out onto one road from another and she started hydroplaning, even though she wasn't going fast, and they ran into a telephone pole. Neither of them was wearing a seatbelt and Jim cracked his head on the windshield, but fortunately is okay. Poor mom's legs, and her whole body is sore. Jimmy just started getting sick today, so I hope it doesn't try to take over his body. I know I brought some airborne with me on my trip, but now, of course, I cannot find the damned stuff.

We brought mom home, with food bought from Wendy's, made their bed and gave the help they needed and then came home. Things could have been so much worse. 

Started writing this and then ended up hearing my son coughing his lungs out so I went to Walgreen's to get him some medicines and just returned. Thank you all for your very kind and supportive words pretty much all day. I have now formally completely monopolized this thread. :blush:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2007)

Pffft..there is monopolizing..and there is ...monopolizing.

SO glad to hear they are ok... ...phew..


----------



## supersoup (Sep 22, 2007)

oh wow, i'm so glad they are ok tina! that's all kinds of scary.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 22, 2007)

Whew indeed - I'm glad they're okay, Tea. Just keep an eye on them, especially your mom... the trauma and resulting physical/emotional impact of heavy force accidents often hits some time afterwards. In older people, it can be more problematic. I'm sure you know all this, but I hadda write it anyway! 

Maybe it's just me - but now it makes sense that you haven't moved away yet.... *hug*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2007)

I rented Duck Soup (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023969/) on Netflix, thinking my kids need to see some classic comedy. Mrs. Fuzzy was not amused, however, and said "You're gonna show them the Marx Brothers? They're not going to get the humor."

Well, I showed it anyway. It was hilarious. And they enjoyed it. For a movie that was made in 1933.


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you, Monique, Soup and Sam. :bow: 


SamanthaNY said:


> Maybe it's just me - but now it makes sense that you haven't moved away yet.... *hug*


Sammie, you have no idea the things going on that really, REALLY make it excruciating for me to leave. I must, but it aches.

IC I am feeling lazy and hungry and I want someone to cook something yummy for me.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 22, 2007)

So KatyBug and I are off to the 2nd annual Portland Pirate Festival over here at Cathedral Park! We are going to dress up like pirates... have some drinks... maybe buy some goodies and oh yeah, take lots of pictures and videos of the crazy Portland folk looking and acting like pirates. Arrrrrr good times.  (yes I am a dork)


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2007)

That sounds like fun, Sasha! Post pix plz thx.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah, need to tell this.

I was at the mall today and there were these mallgoth types running around the pay phones and knocking the phones off the receivers, well, one of them didn't notice but as he was running away the phone cord caught on his hoodie and he was yanked backwards and hit the back of his head on the telephone. It was awesome.

to top it all off he unraveled himself and looking around to make sure no one was watching and proceeded to flip off the phone.

it was so angsty.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Monique, Soup and Sam. :bow:
> 
> Sammie, you have no idea the things going on that really, REALLY make it excruciating for me to leave. I must, but it aches.
> 
> IC I am feeling lazy and hungry and I want someone to cook something yummy for me.


Aw, I'm sorry it's so tough for you Tina... you must feel so torn - but I can't help but think that _now _it's going to be okay for you to go. Not easy... but okay. And your right place is with Eric, even the universe knows that .

I wish I could make something for you... but as the next best thing - next time you're making brownies, put dried bing cherries in 'em. _Awesome_.




Love that story, BGB... that's what you call karmic justice!


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh, those brownies sound marvelous, Sam. I don't ever make them (if I do I will eat them all in a night -- it's just how I am), but danged if those don't sound like the best thing ever!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 22, 2007)

What a relief that your family is safe, Tina! What a scary night. 


BGB, everyone at OohHouse loves the story, including our resident goth, Brad. He was pleased, and wanted me to make sure you knew.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> That sounds like fun, Sasha! Post pix plz thx.



OMG so much fun!!! I'm going next year and I'm going in full on pirate outfits. Pics will be in recent pic thread I guess. Didn't know if I should post them here.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 22, 2007)

I need to thank Rebecca for posting a link to this:
View attachment pod1.jpg


because it inspired this.


----------



## ripley (Sep 22, 2007)

Love the way it came out, Joy.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 22, 2007)

IC I was immensely glad today was Saturday and I had nothing specific to do. IC inside my confession, I took a 2.5hr nap today, even though I slept 9hrs last night. 

And one last confession, I'm ready for bed!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 22, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I need to thank Rebecca for posting a link to this:
> View attachment 27670
> 
> 
> because it inspired this.



This has got to be one of the coolest things in a photo I've ever seen! Waaaaayyy cool!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 23, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I need to thank Rebecca for posting a link to this:
> View attachment 27670
> 
> 
> because it inspired this.



It is beautiful, Joy. I'd love to have a print of something so well-drawn and meaningful.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad people are okay, T . Really glad! And feel for you in the Leaving stuff...that's so tough. But godspeed, ya know.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 23, 2007)

IC, I had a close friend tell me it might be best if we parted ways and didn't see each other anymore. We never see each other because of extreme distance. But I had always hoped we could keep a friendship. Then I was informed that after hanging out with me on my trip, all the feelings of hurt that I caused him came back. Even after years of my apologies and his acceptance, it still seems to be too much. 
Another friend told me the other day we can't hang out because his gf doesn't like what I do for work. (the modeling) Even though hes known me for 2 1/2 years and only dated her for 2 1/2 months, he cares for her and want to make her happy. I'm happy for him that he cares for someone so much and she feels the same way about him. I just wish our friendship didn't suffer for it. 
Another friend is slipping away with distance. Nothing more. I don't feel I had a proper chance. I feel slightly robbed in fact. Others have the chance that I won't probably ever have again. All this makes me kind of sad tonight.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2007)

I confess that several days ago I walked nearly miles to work because I was upset with myself and the way had treated someone that I love very much so badly. It was one of those days where I was just so grumpy.  

So I really did walk 5,280 feet X 8 (miles.) It took nearly 3 hours to accomplish and I was just slightly late. 

The following day I was very sore. It was my night off. Now the past two days I have only been slightly sore.

Two more nights to go of work. Then a day off.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 23, 2007)

It really sucks when love trumps friendship. 
I am sorry you're hurting, but wanted to let you know I was feeling it for and thinking of you. 
Try and remember one thing though and that's your friends happiness. If they were to be anything but happy, you'd be just as miserable knowing they're unhappy as you are now. (I hope I'm making sense---typing without my coffee)

((((hugs))))




BigCutieSasha said:


> IC, I had a close friend tell me it might be best if we parted ways and didn't see each other anymore. We never see each other because of extreme distance. But I had always hoped we could keep a friendship. Then I was informed that after hanging out with me on my trip, all the feelings of hurt that I caused him came back. Even after years of my apologies and his acceptance, it still seems to be too much.
> Another friend told me the other day we can't hang out because his gf doesn't like what I do for work. (the modeling) Even though hes known me for 2 1/2 years and only dated her for 2 1/2 months, he cares for her and want to make her happy. I'm happy for him that he cares for someone so much and she feels the same way about him. I just wish our friendship didn't suffer for it.
> Another friend is slipping away with distance. Nothing more. I don't feel I had a proper chance. I feel slightly robbed in fact. Others have the chance that I won't probably ever have again. All this makes me kind of sad tonight.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 23, 2007)

Aliena said:


> It really sucks when love trumps friendship.
> I am sorry you're hurting, but wanted to let you know I was feeling it for and thinking of you.
> Try and remember one thing though and that's your friends happiness. If they were to be anything but happy, you'd be just as miserable knowing they're unhappy as you are now. (I hope I'm making sense---typing without my coffee)
> 
> ((((hugs))))


 

Thanks for the hug  I know he is happy. I even met her yesterday at the pirate festival. Nice enough girl, especially when shes drunk, but she has trust issues with guys because she has been cheated on a lot. He wants to prove hes better than that and loves her. Which shows me hes happy with her, so after me flipping out a bit about this I apologized to him and said I just hope they are happy. 

I think what upsets me more is my friend from London who said maybe it was best for us to go our separate ways. Thats a choice hes making all on his own. Thats why it hurts so much.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I need to thank Rebecca for posting a link to this:
> View attachment 27670
> 
> 
> because it inspired this.


 Okay...get this total BS....MySpace, with all of the sparkly, blatantly sexual message icons I see on there frequently, and all of the other crap...has decided that my painting isn't suitable to post. In their eyes, it shows "nudity". :huh: 

So, things like this (as an example):
View attachment 04.jpg


are fine and dandy, but a "naked" tree is taboo. 
.
.
.
.

Okay. 


Yeah, I know, don't say it...MySpace sucks. 

I have sent a letter of protest, for all the good it will do.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 23, 2007)

That's insane. I can't even begin to pretend to understand that kind of "logic".
WTF?



JoyJoy said:


> Okay...get this total BS....MySpace, with all of the sparkly, blatantly sexual message icons I see on there frequently, and all of the other crap...has decided that my painting isn't suitable to post. In their eyes, it shows "nudity". :huh:
> 
> So, things like this (as an example):
> View attachment 27725
> ...


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay...get this total BS....MySpace, with all of the sparkly, blatantly sexual message icons I see on there frequently, and all of the other crap...has decided that my painting isn't suitable to post. In their eyes, it shows "nudity". :huh:
> 
> So, things like this (as an example):
> View attachment 27725
> ...



You have got to be kidding me? With all the sexual items I see on myspace on a daily basis, your tree isn't suitable? 

What do you think would happen if all of you DIM buds placed it on their myspace sites (with your permission of course)? It would be interesting to see what happens then.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 24, 2007)

I confess that I really need a spell in Happy Fat Land . I'm having one of those days where nothing's the right size for me, esp. my hips--my clothes, my apartment, every seat I'm in, doorways, underwear. Bumpin into things, scraping against things, straining, stretchy, YURGH!!!!!! Not happy fat land. I need room to breathe. I need room and especially public ROOM and maybe even a lil appreciatin of the bigness would be nice cause, you know, it's all pretty big.

Sounds like time for a little Lucille Clifton to me!!!!
*
Homage to My Hips*

these hips are big hips.
they need space to
move around in.
they don't fit into little
petty places. these hips
are free hips.
they don't like to be held back.
these hips have never been enslaved,
they go where they want to go
they do what they want to do.
these hips are mighty hips.
these hips are magic hips.
i have known them
to put a spell on a man and
spin him like a top

Lucille Clifton
​Okay, thanks. Now where is door to Happy Fat Land, pliz? Need secret map.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 24, 2007)

I love men who say they are in VERY committed relationships, yet hit on women who are not their beloved..heh..yeah..fun times.. ...this could get good...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 24, 2007)

IC that I'm having trouble managing my bi-polar disease and it's severely affecting my personal relationships now. No need to worry cause I have an appointment with my shrink...I just needed to put it in writing and get it off my chest. Thanks for "listening" :bow:


----------



## mejix (Sep 25, 2007)

as i was scanning the threads i thought i saw one called "name an infection from the last letter". that would've been interesting too. note to self. 


*


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

i confess that i lied to my roommate when i woke up yesterday morning and said "oh my god. i'm never drinking again."

sorry anne. i was over-exaggerating but not over-reacting. the drunken shenanigans were out of hand this weekend.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I need to thank Rebecca for posting a link to this:
> View attachment 27670
> 
> 
> because it inspired this.


gorgeous! wow. 


anyways i came in here to say: my apartment is clean, my bills are paid, my laundry is done, and my bed is made. sweet. 
i needed to write that down somewhere because it won't happen again for another like 5 years.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 25, 2007)

IC that I have stronger feelings for someone than even *I* am willing to admit.
I don't like it...nope...not one bit.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC, I had a close friend tell me it might be best if we parted ways and didn't see each other anymore. We never see each other because of extreme distance. But I had always hoped we could keep a friendship. Then I was informed that after hanging out with me on my trip, all the feelings of hurt that I caused him came back. Even after years of my apologies and his acceptance, it still seems to be too much.



_Sasha sometimes it is just to painful to be around someone who caused you pain - even if it was unintentional. I've been on both sides of this situation and it hurts and it sucks for both people. Sometimes time does heal all wounds - sometimes it doesn't. Let him go with love, even if it tears your heart out. He may be back someday - and maybe you need his spot in your life for someone wonderful. (((((((((hugs)))))))))_




> Another friend told me the other day we can't hang out because his gf doesn't like what I do for work. (the modeling) Even though hes known me for 2 1/2 years and only dated her for 2 1/2 months, he cares for her and want to make her happy. I'm happy for him that he cares for someone so much and she feels the same way about him. I just wish our friendship didn't suffer for it.



_Your friend is going to learn the hard way that you never, ever choose a girlfriend over a friend, never. I've lost friends this way. It stinks, but don't cut all ties with him - just let it be for now. Chances are really good that in the not too distant future he'll be calling to apologize because he broke up with her because she wanted him to give up too many thing for her. It would be completely up to you if you let him back into your life - but honestly - guys do really dumb things in their 20's and I wish I had forgiven my friend. Remember real friends let you make all those stupid heartbreaking mistakes we all make, and are still there to pick you up and help you get back on track._




> Another friend is slipping away with distance. Nothing more. I don't feel I had a proper chance. I feel slightly robbed in fact. Others have the chance that I won't probably ever have again. All this makes me kind of sad tonight.



_Yeah I understand - life sucks sometimes. But you are an amazing young woman who will be OK. I just know it. _


----------



## Aliena (Sep 25, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I love men who say they are in VERY committed relationships, yet hit on women who are not their beloved..heh..yeah..fun times.. ...this could get good...



Maybe they're just really big flirts? I know Mike plays a lot, but he comes home to his mama. (play=flirting)

There's this guy at the hospital, in the copy room, that has been flirting with me. He's a cutie and I've been flirting back, well unintentially that is. I didn't realize he was flirting, until he winked.
Still, I couldn't wait to go home and tell my hubby about the guy who winked at me. It was a great night, if ya know what I mean!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 25, 2007)

IC I'm not really liking my hair right now. It's nothing but a ball of frizz and no matter how hard I try, it won't style worth a damn! That is unless I'm going for the "finger in the lightbulb" look, then I have a fantastic do. 

My stylist suggested I buy one of those flat irons. I contemplate if frying my hair every morning will help the frizz?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

IC that it's irritating to read some of the responses that my classmates give to our readings and viewings for my American Film class. I think I complained about this last week regarding _Birth of a Nation_, too.

Anyways, they all say the same damn thing. There's not too much diversity in their responses, which are themselves rather shallow and lacking. There's really only so many times you can hear people talk about the exact same points in the exact same manner before it gets on your nerves. C'mon, people, do something different! Instead of talking about the racial conficts present in _The Jazz Singer _like everyone else is doing, write about the monumental Oedipus Complex the main character has! There's certainly enough material to talk about there.

Likewise with the email subject lines. "Response to (movie we watched last week)" or "Response to chapter (whatever)" are tasteless and uninformative. Even worse is "Response #3" or whatever number it might be. Let people know what you're writing about! Be clever! Example: I wrote about the whole Oedipal thing going on in the movie. I gave my email a title that was clever ("Oedipus Rabinowitz") and made it obvious what I was talking about, and then in the response I went into a decent amount of detail about it.


I also C that I'm really disappointed these responses don't count for more of one's grade... but it'll probably be enough of a difference.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 25, 2007)

_Confession supplemental:_ And what's with the freaking sweating!!!??? I've never been a sweater before, but now, sheesh; I'm a cure for the drought!


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I confess that I just adore America. I wish I lived in America, or that a member of my family had been American so that I were eligible for a visa, or that Brits were allowed to apply for the Green Card Lottery.. I also confess that I’d like to meet a Jewish American BBW one day...

And I confess that I had a terrible day at work - I’m sick of hearing politically correct bullshit from colleagues everyday. ADHD is NOT an excuse for that child to be telling me to F*** off every time he sees me! And why is teaching full of people who speak quietly and use words like “value judgements” and “ownership of responsibility” or “strategies in place” and “celebrating the systems which value their ownership of responsibility”.... None of those words mean anything!! They are all clichés! And labelling kids doesn’t change their very natures or behaviours. It just creates paperwork!

I confess that I’m tired and that I really should take my dog for a walk instead of scrolling through the pages of Dims.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Maybe they're just really big flirts? I know Mike plays a lot, but he comes home to his mama. (play=flirting)
> 
> There's this guy at the hospital, in the copy room, that has been flirting with me. He's a cutie and I've been flirting back, well unintentially that is. I didn't realize he was flirting, until he winked.
> Still, I couldn't wait to go home and tell my hubby about the guy who winked at me. It was a great night, if ya know what I mean!



Oh, flirting can be harmless and healthy, but, no, this is fully inappropriate and the beloved is probably clueless..trust me..wheeeeee!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> _Confession supplemental:_ And what's with the freaking sweating!!!??? I've never been a sweater before, but now, sheesh; I'm a cure for the drought!



How old are ya darlin?? I want to say welcome to the wonderful world of Peri-menopause!!!!!!!!!! 
YAY! Night sweats and headaches and mood swings - OH MY!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 25, 2007)

i confess, that even for ME, i was backburnered pretty damn fast.

sad really.

in other news, i will be baking cookies tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2007)

IC that I'm hankerin' for a hunka cheese.


----------



## Esme (Sep 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'm hankerin' for a hunka cheese.



A slab or slice or chunka?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 25, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> How old are ya darlin?? I want to say welcome to the wonderful world of Peri-menopause!!!!!!!!!!
> YAY! Night sweats and headaches and mood swings - OH MY!



This is soooooo what I DON'T want. I don't have night sweats, just when I'm working out or out and about. 

I'm doing hormone therapy and therapy for PCOS; I'm hoping this is the cause.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 26, 2007)

IC that tonight I'm discovering a whole lot of really good music from new finds and old friends. It's awesome.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 26, 2007)

i confess that i just made a purchase at walgreens that made the cashier go:

"ooooooooh, girrrrrrrl. i won't tell if you won't tell."

that bitch is ca-raaazy.


----------



## Keb (Sep 26, 2007)

IC my mother is driving me nuts.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2007)

Keb said:


> IC my mother is driving me nuts.



Payback?


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

IC that my mother-in-law is driving me batshit, and it's only loyalty to my late husband that keeps me here to help care for her.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 26, 2007)

IC that for the past two nights I've been feeling so emotionally wrought over what are essentially trivial matters that I'm losing sleep and appetite. Everything from school to my friends to my own personal ambitions...  And for the first time I can recall in a long while, I can't seem to decide on a solution for any of it. It's going to be a long year.


----------



## Tina (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackjack, I was having anxiety attacks night before last over stuff that is going on in my life and it sounds familiar. The only possible way to deal with many different crises or problems, IMO, is to break it down and take the most pressing to look at in a series of steps. Sometimes there are no good answers, just some that are better than others.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

IC that I hate getting up at 5 AM to spend 6 hours at the hospital on my feet, playing waitress (Can you get me a cup of coffee, one sugar, one creamer? Make sure that Dietary doesn't make my scrambled eggs too runny. Can you get me grape jelly? I HATE anything with strawberries in it. Do you have any REAL butter? I hate that margerine.) and not getting any real clinical experience.

Oh well... such is life as a nursing student.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

I also confess that I really really really do not want to go to work today.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2007)

IC that I was so bored in my math class today that I put "Justin rules" in bubble letters all over my notebook.

I = 11yr old girl.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 26, 2007)

IC that ZaintheInsane's post about Muscular Development made me totally hungry for man-flesh. Even before I saw there were pictures.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 26, 2007)

Tina, thank you. Somehow I just know my problems are nowhere near as stressful as what many people on here deal with, but I tend to forget that sometimes it's best to look at each one than the whole picture... I found myself in a bad place in my head, and I needed that "illusion" that I was talking to someone about it in order to try and sort things in my head.

I'm not really close to solving anything, but even just posting that felt reassuring somehow. They don't seem as dramatic as I felt them to be last night. LoL I thank you for the concern/advice though, it is appreciated far more than I can express.


----------



## Esme (Sep 26, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'm hankerin' for a hunka cheese.









Don't make me bust out with Yuck Mouth too.


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Tina, thank you. Somehow I just know my problems are nowhere near as stressful as what many people on here deal with, but I tend to forget that sometimes it's best to look at each one than the whole picture... I found myself in a bad place in my head, and I needed that "illusion" that I was talking to someone about it in order to try and sort things in my head.
> 
> I'm not really close to solving anything, but even just posting that felt reassuring somehow. They don't seem as dramatic as I felt them to be last night. LoL I thank you for the concern/advice though, it is appreciated far more than I can express.


You know, Blackjack, my problems always seem worse -- larger, more pressing, less solveable -- when they're rolling around in my head unexpressed.

We're here; you're not yelling into the void.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 27, 2007)

IC that I'd rather jump off a building than deal with these headaches.


----------



## jamie (Sep 27, 2007)

I confess that I am slightly sound sensitive and am ready to jump out of a third floor window if I could figure out how to break one of the damn things.

My office is in the corner, so two of my walls are made up of these huge windows. Right now, they are replacing the sewer system under the road of the little one way street that runs beside me. The constant sound of metal on concrete and throwing big pipes around....gaaaaaaah. They say it will take a month. no no no no no no no. This is only day two and my head hurts so bad I have got a permanent squinty-scrunched up look on my face.

Ok. Whinefest over, at least here. I will go find other victims to listen to me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that I am slightly sound sensitive and am ready to jump out of a third floor window if I could figure out how to break one of the damn things.
> 
> My office is in the corner, so two of my walls are made up of these huge windows. Right now, they are replacing the sewer system under the road of the little one way street that runs beside me. The constant sound of metal on concrete and throwing big pipes around....gaaaaaaah. They say it will take a month. no no no no no no no. This is only day two and my head hurts so bad I have got a permanent squinty-scrunched up look on my face.
> 
> Ok. Whinefest over, at least here. I will go find other victims to listen to me.



Jamie, is it posssibile for you to wear while you work headphones connected to an iPod or portable CD player? The music could help drown out the noise. Just a suggestion.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I may post too much stupid crap in this thread, but whatever. I'm at work the other day and there is this insanely pregnant woman working on my floor. As in, I don't know how she can even come into work on a daily basis. Anyway, I'm at the copy machine and her and another person are talking and the other person goes "wow, you really are having twins"! and the pregnant woman goes "yeah, with this belly, I may need to hire some one to help me carry it around all day"

I whirled around so fast I made myself dizzy. 

Total FA durr moment and I really wanted to post it here but forgot to.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 27, 2007)

IC that I just recieved a racy text...and now I'm :blush:


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that I am slightly sound sensitive and am ready to jump out of a third floor window if I could figure out how to break one of the damn things.
> 
> My office is in the corner, so two of my walls are made up of these huge windows. Right now, they are replacing the sewer system under the road of the little one way street that runs beside me. The constant sound of metal on concrete and throwing big pipes around....gaaaaaaah. They say it will take a month. no no no no no no no. This is only day two and my head hurts so bad I have got a permanent squinty-scrunched up look on my face.
> 
> Ok. Whinefest over, at least here. I will go find other victims to listen to me.


Jamie, can you play music to try to drown most of it out? I'm sound sensitive, too, so I feel for ya.

Whoops! I see Rick has already suggested it...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 27, 2007)

Earplugs..I use them every night...I won't hear if someone semi quietly breaks in, but, I will have gotten some rest before it happens.. 

earplugs at work..wow..just seems like a great idea not matter how you slice it!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that I am slightly sound sensitive and am ready to jump out of a third floor window if I could figure out how to break one of the damn things.
> 
> My office is in the corner, so two of my walls are made up of these huge windows. Right now, they are replacing the sewer system under the road of the little one way street that runs beside me. The constant sound of metal on concrete and throwing big pipes around....gaaaaaaah. They say it will take a month. no no no no no no no. This is only day two and my head hurts so bad I have got a permanent squinty-scrunched up look on my face.
> 
> Ok. Whinefest over, at least here. I will go find other victims to listen to me.



This may be a job for something like those Bose noise canceling headphones I keep seeing advertised. I know Bose stuff is expensive, so I did a quick search and found these:

http://www.unitedsale.com/product_info.php?products_id=15293

No idea how good they are though.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that I am slightly sound sensitive...
> 
> ...they are replacing the sewer system under the road of the little one way street that runs beside me. The constant sound of metal on concrete and throwing big pipes around....gaaaaaaah. They say it will take a month. no no no no no no no. This is only day two and my head hurts so bad I have got a permanent squinty-scrunched up look on my face.



I must counsel against trying to drown it out with music. That will only increase the volume of noise to which you are exposed.

Go with the earplugs. 

Or maybe you could cover the windows...


----------



## jamie (Sep 27, 2007)

I really really want to use some ear plugs, but between my desk phone, my cell phone and the constant unending line of people in and out of my office needing something, I don't think it would be very convenient. Of course, me losing it and performing some strange meltdown show wouldn't be very convenient either, so maybe they will have to just be patient on me hearing the phone. 

At least a few days I can telecommute from home and I will look for more reasons to visit the satellite offices. I am sure they all need their networks reconfigured or something.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that I am slightly sound sensitive and am ready to jump out of a third floor window if I could figure out how to break one of the damn things.
> 
> My office is in the corner, so two of my walls are made up of these huge windows. Right now, they are replacing the sewer system under the road of the little one way street that runs beside me. The constant sound of metal on concrete and throwing big pipes around....gaaaaaaah. They say it will take a month. no no no no no no no. This is only day two and my head hurts so bad I have got a permanent squinty-scrunched up look on my face.
> 
> Ok. Whinefest over, at least here. I will go find other victims to listen to me.


 
Back in '02, I had an office across the street from a major building project. Sometimes, it was the jackhammering.. sometimes, it was the constant rattle as semi after semi drove thru.. but what really rattled my nerves to no end.. and I think I ought to add first that my building had no A/C and I had to leave the window open in order to survive... What I really really hated, was the *beep* *beep* *beep* coming from the backhoes and cement trucks. It was like their vehicles were ALWAYS in reverse. No wonder it takes a year to build something. *beep* *beep* *beep* I wanted to yell and scream out the window, "Hey! Drive your [email protected]#(O&!$&*@&# vehicles forward for a change!!!

Remarkedly.. I appear to have survived the ordeal.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2007)

I confess that I am puzzled at how so many people feel a need, and that it will change your mind, to tell you how you feel about a person ..is...wrong. Couldn't possibly be that we all have those we are drawn to..and others we wish would just..go...away. You can go on and on about how the person I dislike likes the same movies as you..etc...still won't change things and you end up sounding beyond patronizing...but..probably what you were going for.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Back in '02, I had an office across the street from a major building project. Sometimes, it was the jackhammering.. sometimes, it was the constant rattle as semi after semi drove thru.. but what really rattled my nerves to no end.. and I think I ought to add first that my building had no A/C and I had to leave the window open in order to survive... What I really really hated, was the *beep* *beep* *beep* coming from the backhoes and cement trucks. It was like their vehicles were ALWAYS in reverse. No wonder it takes a year to build something. *beep* *beep* *beep* I wanted to yell and scream out the window, "Hey! Drive your [email protected]#(O&!$&*@&# vehicles forward for a change!!!
> 
> Remarkedly.. I appear to have survived the ordeal.



LOL, that's enough to drive anyone crazy. BTW a lot of heavy duty equipment pieces beep whenever they are in operation, not just in reverse. You know, just in case you don't see the giant shovel moving towards you at 1mph


----------



## supersoup (Sep 28, 2007)

i confess that it is absolutely beautiful out today, and i wish i had someone to take a long walk with besides my dog.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I confess that it's an absolutely shite day out here today: cold, miserable and grey. And I wish I didn't have to take my dog for a walk.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 28, 2007)

IC that I will not sleep with my feet hanging off the bed because I'm afraid a monster will grab them and take me away.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 28, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> IC that I will not sleep with my feet hanging off the bed because I'm afraid a monster will grab them and take me away.



*short fives*

i'm the same way!


----------



## Ash (Sep 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess that it is absolutely beautiful out today, and i wish i had someone to take a long walk with besides my dog.



I'll walk with you and miss Maggie.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I'll walk with you and miss Maggie.



!!!!!!!!

deal!


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> deal!



IC i wanna come with u guys!! a long walk would be great!!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 28, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> IC i wanna come with u guys!! a long walk would be great!!



deal!!

except we are totally stopping at the playground when we get to the park, it's got this awesome jungle gym maze thing.

<--- dork


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> deal!!
> 
> except we are totally stopping at the playground when we get to the park, it's got this awesome jungle gym maze thing.
> 
> <--- dork



cool! i'm always up for breaking my leg!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 28, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> cool! i'm always up for breaking my leg!



don't be a wuss!! you can watch maggie while ashley and i run around like loons.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 28, 2007)

IC that Maisy, Larry, and I would love to walk in the park with Mashley, Al, and Maggie. I bet Mags is a great doggie who would teach the young Maisy some fine doggie manners!


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> don't be a wuss!! you can watch maggie while ashley and i run around like loons.



now, that may be more my speed...lol


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 28, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> IC that Maisy, Larry, and I would love to walk in the park with Mashley, Al, and Maggie. I bet Mags is a great doggie who would teach the young Maisy some fine doggie manners!



Hey Cranky...the more the merrier...


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 28, 2007)

IC that I love to crank up my music and dance in my living room. It makes me SO happy!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 28, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> IC that I love to crank up my music and dance in my living room. It makes me SO happy!



me too!! it's one of the best things ever!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in a glass by myself.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 28, 2007)

IC that I love making posts on confessions threads


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 28, 2007)

IC that while I am very much excited to be moving to England for a while, I am dreading moving to my moms for the next two weeks. I love her, but I moved out for a reason. Oh well. Only two weeks I guess. 

I also Confess that i woke up today and my cats were sleeping at the foot of my bed which seems to be the regular routine as of late. But this morning was more precious than ever. Lips (Onyx's son) was laying on her lower back. Hes twice her size but still loves to cuddle with his momma once in a while. I just about cried when I saw this because I realized how much I was going to miss my babies while I'm away.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 28, 2007)

zomg black cats

AWESOME


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to be pushed on the swings! They'd better be reinforced, though...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 28, 2007)

I confess that I just had to read 5 pages of posts because I didn't know there was a new confessions thread.

Argh!


----------



## Ash (Sep 28, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> IC that Maisy, Larry, and I would love to walk in the park with Mashley, Al, and Maggie. I bet Mags is a great doggie who would teach the young Maisy some fine doggie manners!



Oliver is officially feeling left out of the doggie-walking party. Count him in too. Though he is a doggie delinquent as well.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 29, 2007)

IC I did a little dance when I saw the Brewers lose their game tonight, thus allowing the Cubs to clinch the division and guarantee a spot in the playoffs. Fortunately, there was no media coverage of my attempts and dancing.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 29, 2007)

BORED.

very very.


----------



## Keb (Sep 29, 2007)

IC that I know what I'm going to write and I can't -wait- for NaNoWriMo now. Is it November yet?


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 29, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Oliver is officially feeling left out of the doggie-walking party. Count him in too. Though he is a doggie delinquent as well.




IC that the thought of Larry, Maisy, Maggie, & Oliver all frolicking in the back yard of our fatty commune makes me shiver with delight. Yes, doggins are allowed! I plan to securely fence in the back yard so the puppers can run and play at will.

And...(Manda knows this)...I've found the building I want. It's killing me to not make an offer NOW. It's perfect. But I have to finish getting my house ready to sell first. :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 29, 2007)

I am noting that the I love butts thread really has...legs. As it were. I keep gettin rep for stuff in this thread, months later! Hilarious. People do love their butts. Congrats, Rebecca, on striking a very human chord . Ahahahah.

p.s. GO CUBS.


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2007)

IC that I just can NOT get out of Target in under $50.00... it's just impossible no matter how hard I try. Even though I try to show restraint, I just can't seem to get out in under fifty bucks. :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 29, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I just can NOT get out of Target in under $50.00... it's just impossible no matter how hard I try. Even though I try to show restraint, I just can't seem to get out in under fifty bucks. :doh:



Don't feel bad. I have a friend that can't get out of the DOLLAR store for less than that. That's tough to beat!


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Don't feel bad. I have a friend that can't get out of the DOLLAR store for less than that. That's tough to beat!



That's bad! LOL

I'm not even buying superfluous stuff. It's just by the time you get shampoo and conditioner and laundry soap and toilet paper and etcetera... it's fifty bucks! I don't even do the fun "extras"... well, usually anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2007)

You ought to see what I spend in a Home Depot... or a Pampered Chef party..


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

I can imagine, Fuzzy, knowing your inclinations when it comes to the home and cooking. I'm sure it gets used, though, and isn't wasted. What I want is one of those cute baby little nutmeg graters and a nutmeg. I also want a pizza stone and one of those two-handled pizza cutters you rock back and forth.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2007)

I checked the temperature gauge in the kitchen and it has dropped to the mid 30s. A large storm has rolled in and has been dropping rain mixed with snow on the mountains. 

I decided I better shutoff the water to the evaporative cooler. Yes, it was in the 80s yesterday.. and it'll probably be back in the 80s next week, but I don't want the water line to rupture. 

Then I raced to the hardware store and purchased some new furnace filters. I was the last customer in the store before they closed. They roll up the sidewalks at 6pm. Then I vaccuumed the dust from the furnace unit, and replaced the filter and switched it on. 

And now its snowing on us. :huh:


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Talk about freaky weather in your neck of the woods!


----------



## jamie (Sep 29, 2007)

I so want it to snow here, that I can hardly stand it...

I also confess, that I felt so guilty about giving our baby girl cat her medicine today that I drove across town and bought every single sparklie plastic strip thingie wand they had for her. There were only four, but I guess they have discontinued them around here and we can't find that kind for her anymore anywhere and they are the love of her life. Yup..that is how I spent my Saturday night. Chasing down endangered cat toys and shopping at the Riteaid for some new kind of shampoo.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's face it, I'm a movie whore.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

My garage door opener gave up the ghost. The motor decided to no longer have what it takes to open the door. 

TONIGHT! As it is snowing, and temps are near freezing.

Murphy's Law.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 30, 2007)

man, ugh. i stayed in tonight fully intending to spend allllllll night finishing my math homework for the week, and now it's 11 and i'm completely done. 
which means that if i had started like 2 hours earlier, i would have been done in time to actually go to the show i'm missing in order to do all my homework. eff! that's really annoying. i'm a dipshit.


and i'm bored.




oh uh....i confess all that stuff i just wrote up there without prefacing it with 'i confess'.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> I so want it to snow here, that I can hardly stand it...
> 
> I also confess, that I felt so guilty about giving our baby girl cat her medicine today that I drove across town and bought every single sparklie plastic strip thingie wand they had for her. There were only four, but I guess they have discontinued them around here and we can't find that kind for her anymore anywhere and they are the love of her life. Yup..that is how I spent my Saturday night. Chasing down endangered cat toys and shopping at the Riteaid for some new kind of shampoo.



I dont know how you guys can do snow! I will be going to Anchorage for 5 days in November and according to weather.com its generally pretty cold that time of year between 16 and 28 degrees. Not sure I'm gonna be able to handle that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow (and the cold) is much much easier to handle than hot and humid.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

IC that this is my 7,001st post.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 30, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Snow (and the cold) is much much easier to handle than hot and humid.



see, generally i'd just go and agree with this 100% but it might just be because it's almost effin' october and we're still getting weather in the high, humid 80s here. 

by the end of summer i'm prayin' for winter weather and by the end of winter i'm begging for one day of summer heat. gah... the seasons are too long, i should just move to cali already and stop my bitchin'.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> see, generally i'd just go and agree with this 100% but it might just be because it's almost effin' october and we're still getting weather in the high, humid 80s here.
> 
> by the end of summer i'm prayin' for winter weather and by the end of winter i'm begging for one day of summer heat. gah... the seasons are too long, i should just move to cali already and stop my bitchin'.



Move out here to Connecticut. In the middle of August we had a string of days where, in the middle of 95-degree weather, it dropped to the mid-50's during the days and the mid-30's at night. December is usually bitterly cold, but has some 60-degree days thrown in, seemingly out of nowhere.

In fact, there was one year where it snowed quite a bit in the morning, enough to get a delayed opening at school. By the time we got out of school, it was damn near 55 and almost all the snow had melted.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't move to the south! It's about 95 and humid from May until Sept/October, aka hell. In the winter, if you can call it that, when there is snow (once in a hundred years), everyone panics. It's hilarious. In high school we were shut down for two and a half weeks due to a 20" storm.

Being back up north again is much better. I can't wait for the lake effect snow.

Travis




Blackjack said:


> Move out here to Connecticut. In the middle of August we had a string of days where, in the middle of 95-degree weather, it dropped to the mid-50's during the days and the mid-30's at night. December is usually bitterly cold, but has some 60-degree days thrown in, seemingly out of nowhere.
> 
> In fact, there was one year where it snowed quite a bit in the morning, enough to get a delayed opening at school. By the time we got out of school, it was damn near 55 and almost all the snow had melted.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2007)

I confess I've got a bit of a hangover and I really need a bath.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 30, 2007)

I confess that I wish I had a hangover, because that would mean I'd have been drinking last night.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 30, 2007)

IC that I'm all a-twitter right now because of the L&O CI marathon on USA. All day. ALL DAY!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2007)

IC that I'd like to learn the Thriller dance by Halloween this year.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 30, 2007)

IC that I am seconding blackjack's idea.


----------



## jamie (Sep 30, 2007)

We can't all be California Girls...

I just love the cold and the way the world feels when it is covered in the white stuff. I hope you have a wonderful time in Anchorage..just pack a really cute coat.




Ella Bella said:


> I dont know how you guys can do snow! I will be going to Anchorage for 5 days in November and according to weather.com its generally pretty cold that time of year between 16 and 28 degrees. Not sure I'm gonna be able to handle that!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 30, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> IC that I'm all a-twitter right now because of the L&O CI marathon on USA. All day. ALL DAY!



IC that I'm totally jealous of Cranky, and wishing I had cable!!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 30, 2007)

IC that I really should get off of here and do some much needed studying for my SW exam that's tomorrow morning. 

Also, learning the _Thriller_ dance sounds kinda awsome! (hope you go through with it BJ)


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'd like to learn the Thriller dance by Halloween this year.


Gotta love this. A whole page of wedding party Thriller dances. The one on top is the one with the groom who really knows how to get down that has been posted here before. lol I had _no_ idea this was such a popular thing at weddings! Get your fill, Kevin.


----------



## Esme (Sep 30, 2007)

IC that I just messed up the recipe I was making because I can't do maff. :doh: 

I fixed it though... just added more cheese, which seems like a pretty good philosopy on life now that I think of it.


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, Esme. More cheese will fix practically anything. :eat2:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I just messed up the recipe I was making because I can't do maff. :doh:
> 
> I fixed it though... just added more cheese, which seems like a pretty good philosopy on life now that I think of it.




YES! Cheese fixes EVERYSTUFF! ALWAYS! *dares anyone to argue*


----------



## jamie (Sep 30, 2007)

:bounce: The new Melissa Etheridge CD was worth the wait. :bounce:


----------



## jamie (Sep 30, 2007)

You *have* to go downtown on Halloween!! Mecca (a local dance school and studio) does a walking "Thriller" performance parade right down Main Street. Costumes, music, choreographed like the video. You and the PM need to get down there this year, you would love it.




Aliena said:


> IC that I really should get off of here and do some much needed studying for my SW exam that's tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, learning the _Thriller_ dance sounds kinda awsome! (hope you go through with it BJ)


----------



## Carrie (Sep 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> :bounce: The new Melissa Etheridge CD was worth the wait. :bounce:


WEIRDNESS. I was just sitting here now listening (well, singing along with) "I Will Never be the Same" thinking, "I wonder when she's coming out with a new album." 

Yay!


----------



## jamie (Sep 30, 2007)

Oddly enough, I almost PM-ed you and asked if you had heard it yet because I wanted to gush about it with you....double weirdness.  




Carrie said:


> WEIRDNESS. I was just sitting here now listening (well, singing along with) "I Will Never be the Same" thinking, "I wonder when she's coming out with a new album."
> 
> Yay!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> We can't all be California Girls...
> 
> I just love the cold and the way the world feels when it is covered in the white stuff. I hope you have a wonderful time in Anchorage..just pack a really cute coat.



I dont wanna be a California girl no more! I'm really ready to move the heck out of this state, too expensive here. 

As far as a coat, I was thinking something along the lines of this. If I sew two of them together I could probably make it work. LOL! Then I'd have a Halloween costume and a coat. One stop shopping!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 30, 2007)

Ella, you could absolutely pull this off! I totally dig it.



Ella Bella said:


> I dont wanna be a California girl no more! I'm really ready to move the heck out of this state, too expensive here.
> 
> As far as a coat, I was thinking something along the lines of this. If I sew two of them together I could probably make it work. LOL! Then I'd have a Halloween costume and a coat. One stop shopping!


----------



## saucywench (Sep 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> WEIRDNESS. I was just sitting here now listening (well, singing along with) "I Will Never be the Same" thinking, "I wonder when she's coming out with a new album."
> 
> Yay!


Err...That's the CD I've got in the car player at the mo'...so I was singing that song myself not so long ago.

Does that count as triple-weirdness?

And, based on Jamie's comment, I know what my next CD purchase will be--soon!


----------



## ripley (Sep 30, 2007)

My brother just came in wearing a T-Shirt that's cracking me up. It says:



*Keep Staring*
I might do a trick​


----------



## Carrie (Sep 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> Oddly enough, I almost PM-ed you and asked if you had heard it yet because I wanted to gush about it with you....double weirdness.





saucywench said:


> Err...That's the CD I've got in the car player at the mo'...so I was singing that song myself not so long ago.
> 
> Does that count as triple-weirdness?
> 
> And, based on Jamie's comment, I know what my next CD purchase will be--soon!


Wheee! I just bought it on iTunes. Give me a few days and we can all three gush about it!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> My brother just came in wearing a T-Shirt that's cracking me up. It says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, rip - I've seen that on sites with "specialty" (or just funny) apparel for para and quadriplegics and told Craig about it last week. I guess it's especially appropriate for anyone likely to be stared at in public.


----------



## ripley (Sep 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> LOL, rip - I've seen that on sites with "specialty" (or just funny) apparel for para and quadriplegics and told Craig about it last week. I guess it's especially appropriate for anyone likely to be stared at in public.



Yeah my bro is a BHM...hit my funny bone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

I dismantled the old garage door opener, its track, etc. and then realized that I've taken off the one thing that was keeping the door locked.

So with help from an thick iron pipe and some bailing wire, the garage door is locked.

What? I have bailing wire? Of course! I own Fords.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

I love caturdays.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 30, 2007)

i confess that i've been exposed to a lot of snark lately, and i've now got condescension fever.

HATE IT.




in other news, i'm in dire need of some snuggling tonight. :batting:


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

I could use some, too, Soup. Lots, as a matter of fact. 

Fuzzy, you crack me up.  (Found On Road Dead)


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

IC that, while I may seem like a smartass troublemaker in the chatroom, I'm really not much of a confrontationist and tension makes me scared so I act sillier than usual to try and lighten the mood and yes I know this is one run on sentence but I just can't seem to stop myself. :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> :bounce: The new Melissa Etheridge CD was worth the wait. :bounce:



I just got the new Steve Earle album, "Wasington Square Serenade".

Good album, yet again. 


I'm quite taken with the song "Oxycontin Blues".


----------



## Keb (Oct 1, 2007)

IC I want boots--boots that fit, boots that look awesome, boots that are comfortable and I can walk miles and miles in them before they wear out.

I want brown ones, I want black ones, I want white ones, I want blue suede, I want red. I want them knee high and without those tiny heels that look like they'll break the second you step on them--but I don't want them to look like they were made for a man, either. 

I want to be able to pay for them without giving up the idea of grad school.

And the most impossible part of it all...I want them in a size 13EEE, which simply does not exist.

Siiiiiiigh.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2007)

IC I'm kinda digging Tori Amos over here (along with French electronica and Groove Armada )


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2007)

I confess that watching the Brit show How Clean Is Your House..makes me feel like the best housekeeper on the planet....heh


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 1, 2007)

IC that seeing all the troll-based snark on the Weight Board makes me wonder how the hell people could possibly have any left over for other places.


----------



## Esme (Oct 1, 2007)

IC that sometimes it's better to leave well enough alone. The trick is knowing when... but I'm getting better at it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I confess that watching the Brit show How Clean Is Your House..makes me feel like the best housekeeper on the planet....heh



Oh.My.Gawd. Some of those people's homes...they should be ashamed of themselves and the sad part is that some of them have the audacity to get an attitude when the two ladies put them to work on cleaning their _own _mess... people...


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

IC I am yearning to take a bubble bath with my hubby so badly it's almost painful. Other things would be nice, too, for sure, but I found on my visit out that our tub is a wonderful, intimate place to just talk and be together. It will be three months or so before we get to do that again, and the knowledge of that makes me a bit sad. Reeeeeally looking forward to it, though.


----------



## Esme (Oct 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh.My.Gawd. Some of those people's homes...they should be ashamed of themselves and the sad part is that some of them have the audacity to get an attitude when the two ladies put them to work on cleaning their _own _mess... people...



I love that show! It's one of the many reasons I love getting BBC America.They did an American version too, but it lacked the zing of the original. I saw one a few weeks ago where the father was a biker dude, and the house had so many dead flies in it I almost gagged. 

Kim and Aggie are so sassy though... IC that I wish I could pull off that kind of sass!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2007)

I tawt I taw a thread called The Rip/Hip Hop/R&B thread.. and I didn't know Rip has her own style of music.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I tawt I taw a thread called The Rip/Hip Hop/R&B thread.. and I didn't know Rip has her own style of music.


It's true.
It's Bavarian Rap.
Heavy bass dubbed over Poll-ka.

-Rusty


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 4, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

View attachment breast cancer awareness month.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Oct 4, 2007)

IC I'm sooooooooooo looking forward to the fall break. I really need the break to catch up on a group project, research papers, volunteer presentation, and last but not least, study for the mid-term oral exam in Spanish. 

I'm so thankful for the break I'm about to get!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

IC that I just finished my oral exam and I will more than likely have a raging hangover this time tomorrow.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> IC that I just finished my oral exam and I will more than likely have a raging hangover this time tomorrow.



No shame in celebrating - and congrats!!  (ps...what's your line of study?)


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> No shame in celebrating - and congrats!!  (ps...what's your line of study?)



Applied Intelligence Studies, meaning in two years working in the CIA, FBI, DoD, something like that. Or business intel. Maybe Interpol. Who knows.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Applied Intelligence Studies, meaning in two years working in the CIA, FBI, DoD, something like that. Or business intel. Maybe Interpol. Who knows.



YOU REALLY ARE IN SPY SCHOOL!!!!!

<---now your number one fan girl.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> YOU REALLY ARE IN SPY SCHOOL!!!!!
> 
> <---now your number one fan girl.



Hahaha, I told you! But noooooo, nobody listens! Haha, I have files on all of you!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 4, 2007)

I confess that me and someone from this forum are in the middle of a high stakes bet over the Indians/Yankees playoff series beginning TONIGHT.

Thus far, he has told me that I am required to sport Yankee apparel, and perhaps even FACE PAINT ... go to sports bars in direct proximity to the Jake (our baseball field) and cheer on the Yankees the rest of the way if I DO NOT WIN THE BET.

and now i'm supposed to think up of something equally evil for him to do if HE LOSES.

which clearly, saying yankees in four, he's GOING TO. (i've got tribe in four - winnnnnnerrrrrr  ).

BUT I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING. :doh: 

help?


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hahaha, I told you! But noooooo, nobody listens! Haha, I have files on all of you!



Yeah, look. That "thing" in my file back in 1997? Totally a misunderstanding. Totally.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> I confess that me and someone from this forum are in the middle of a high stakes bet over the Indians/Yankees playoff series beginning TONIGHT.
> 
> Thus far, he has told me that I am required to sport Yankee apparel, and perhaps even FACE PAINT ... go to sports bars in direct proximity to the Jake (our baseball field) and cheer on the Yankees the rest of the way if I DO NOT WIN THE BET.
> 
> ...



i know of nothing. BUT.

YOU SHOULD BE WORKING TODAY AS I AM PROBABLY GOING TO GO SHOP.

turds!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hahaha, I told you! But noooooo, nobody listens! Haha, I have files on all of you!



<----listening now.

my file is really boring isn't it? sad.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Yeah, look. That "thing" in my file back in 1997? Totally a misunderstanding. Totally.



I'm not above bribery. Grad school gets expensive. The line forms at the door...


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> YOU REALLY ARE IN SPY SCHOOL!!!!!
> 
> <---now your number one fan girl.




OH.MY.GOD.

Me, blondish. You, red head. Ashley, brunette.

Methinks the fatty commune is going to be the training ground for the Fat Charlie's Angels. w00t! Add Butter the wonder-dog, and man....we'll be unstoppable.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> OH.MY.GOD.
> 
> Me, blondish. You, red head. Ashley, brunette.
> 
> Methinks the fatty commune is going to be the training ground for the Fat Charlie's Angels. w00t! Add Butter the wonder-dog, and man....we'll be unstoppable.



SO in love with this idea.

done and done!!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i know of nothing. BUT.
> 
> YOU SHOULD BE WORKING TODAY AS I AM PROBABLY GOING TO GO SHOP.
> 
> turds!



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :blink: 

blasted! (shakes fist).

unfortunately i work at another job today. torrid's mainly a weekend thing. you thursday shoppers you.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> I confess that me and someone from this forum are in the middle of a high stakes bet over the Indians/Yankees playoff series beginning TONIGHT.
> 
> Thus far, he has told me that I am required to sport Yankee apparel, and perhaps even FACE PAINT ... go to sports bars in direct proximity to the Jake (our baseball field) and cheer on the Yankees the rest of the way if I DO NOT WIN THE BET.
> 
> ...



Assuming he's in NYC? He has to to the male public restrooms in Central Park and ask complete strangers if the rash around his "junk" is normal. And then ask if they want to see what he means. And then start whistling polka tunes.

That's befitting a Yankees fan. Oh yeah.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Assuming he's in NYC? He has to to the male public restrooms in Central Park and ask complete strangers if the rash around his "junk" is normal. And then ask if they want to see what he means. And then start whistling polka tunes.
> 
> That's befitting a Yankees fan. Oh yeah.



he has to ask people if they want to look at his chief wahoo. AND MUST BE WEARING AN INDIANS CENTRAL DIVISION T SHIRT.

ftw.

and you has two jobs?! sheesh!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> OH.MY.GOD.
> 
> Me, blondish. You, red head. Ashley, brunette.
> 
> Methinks the fatty commune is going to be the training ground for the Fat Charlie's Angels. w00t! Add Butter the wonder-dog, and man....we'll be unstoppable.



IC that I like where this idea is going...


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> IC that I like where this idea is going...



shouldn't you already know how it's going to end?

smartypants spy boy.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> shouldn't you already know how it's going to end?
> 
> smartypants spy boy.



Perhaps, but a good spy also never tips his hand, heh. You can't let the target know that you know what then know, you know?
(Lame!)


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Assuming he's in NYC? He has to to the male public restrooms in Central Park and ask complete strangers if the rash around his "junk" is normal. And then ask if they want to see what he means. And then start whistling polka tunes.
> 
> That's befitting a Yankees fan. Oh yeah.





supersoup said:


> he has to ask people if they want to look at his chief wahoo. AND MUST BE WEARING AN INDIANS CENTRAL DIVISION T SHIRT.
> 
> ftw.
> 
> and you has two jobs?! sheesh!



oh. MY. *GOD.* look at you two evil geniuses!!!! those are both frickin' hilarious! do you two have any more diabolical little schemes in those brains of yours? :batting: 

hahaha and soup, i'm actually working three jobs. it's a little rough and pretty tiring, but it's nice to never really sit alone in the apartment, and i'm meeting a ton of people - so it definitely has its perks too!


edit: cranky, he's actually in PA. go figure, i was equally confused ... but he did grow up in ny? so i allowed him a get out of jail free card this time. but anyways, he's probably reading this right now. i'd call him out, but he might be protecting his rep by letting this whole yankee thing slide past him!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> oh. MY. *GOD.* look at you two evil geniuses!!!! those are both frickin' hilarious! do you two have any more diabolical little schemes in those brains of yours? :batting:
> 
> hahaha and soup, i'm actually working three jobs. it's a little rough and pretty tiring, but it's nice to never really sit alone in the apartment, and i'm meeting a ton of people - so it definitely has its perks too!



honestly, i'm thinking some sort of red skirt, so he can also be forced to lift it to show his chief wahoo. whatever you decide on, he must refer to his penis as his chief wahoo, aahahahahahhaaaa!!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Perhaps, but a good spy also never tips his hand, heh. You can't let the target know that you know what then know, you know?
> (Lame!)



psh.

crank, we must get photos of this charlie's angels deal!! we will be rich, and have TWO butter dogs!!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

Enough of this nonsense. Proud member of the Evil Empire baby! But seriously, if you want a world championship we've got 26 lying around. I'm sure we can spare some. 

View attachment dark_side2.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Oct 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Enough of this nonsense. Proud member of the Evil Empire baby! But seriously, if you want a world championship we've got 26 lying around. I'm sure we can spare some.



good thing i hate baseball. i can still love you long time.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, crap on a cracker. That blows it for me....anyone who is willing to call the Yankees their team...well, I....I....sorry, just threw up in my mouth a little.

So much for our spy trainer at the fatty commune.....too bad, it would've been a great job, madhatter!


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> OH.MY.GOD.
> 
> Me, blondish. You, red head. Ashley, brunette.
> 
> Methinks the fatty commune is going to be the training ground for the Fat Charlie's Angels. w00t! Add Butter the wonder-dog, and man....we'll be unstoppable.



IC that I just spent several minutes looking for a fat version of the Charlie's Angels poster on teh interwebs. Sooo since it doesn't exist yet, we'll be doing a photo shoot at the next bash. I'll bring my new camera, ya'll bring leather pants. (of doom)

Oh, and when does training start? Is this like boot camp? Are brownies involved somehow?


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> psh.
> 
> crank, we must get photos of this charlie's angels deal!! we will be rich, and have TWO butter dogs!!



Oh my....with that much cuteness, I fear our heads would implode!!

Ps...we're so getting in trouble for hijacking this thread!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Well, crap on a cracker. That blows it for me....anyone who is willing to call the Yankees their team...well, I....I....sorry, just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> So much for our spy trainer at the fatty commune.....too bad, it would've been a great job, madhatter!



Haha, that's fine. Intelligence always needs enemies to target!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> honestly, i'm thinking some sort of red skirt, so he can also be forced to lift it to show his chief wahoo. whatever you decide on, he must refer to his penis as his chief wahoo, aahahahahahhaaaa!!



oh my god ... i'm not sure, but maybe ... just maybe ... the team shop carries chief wahoo briefs. c'mon, c'mon! red skirt + chief wahoo undies. oh it's on. seriously. amazing.




themadhatter said:


> Enough of this nonsense. Proud member of the Evil Empire baby! But seriously, if you want a world championship we've got 26 lying around. I'm sure we can spare some.



.... did .... he ... say ... cha-... cha- ... championship??!?! ... oh ... god ... enemy .... knows .... our ... weakness......... mission .......... aborrrrrrrrt (powering down sound on abort).

what a jerk. you had to go there because i'm from cleveland, didn't you?! PSH. i said psh, sir!  

chief wahoo briefs. that's all i've to say to you.

and now i'm going to lunch with my mom and grandma. this WILL continue later. like 5ish. when the tribe stomps on yer yankee ass.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> oh my god ... i'm not sure, but maybe ... just maybe ... the team shop carries chief wahoo briefs. c'mon, c'mon! red skirt + chief wahoo undies. oh it's on. seriously. amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, well I only ever talk smack out of respect. So it's cheif wahoo underoos then is it? Haha, care to elaborate on the details? Might as well go full bore with the warpaint and everything. This could suck... 

Oh, game starts at 6:30


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that I just spent several minutes looking for a fat version of the Charlie's Angels poster on teh interwebs. Sooo since it doesn't exist yet, we'll be doing a photo shoot at the next bash. I'll bring my new camera, ya'll bring leather pants. (of doom)
> 
> Oh, and when does training start? Is this like boot camp? Are brownies involved somehow?



Training camp schedule is as yet undetermined....we need to get the commune (aka base camp) started first! 

And, of course brownies are involved. As well as french fries, mayonnaise, and bismarcks. (but not all together at the same time. ewies.)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2007)

You know, there's really no polite way to say, "I'm going to work now, stop sending me text messages."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, there's really no polite way to say, "I'm going to work now, stop sending me text messages."



yeah or .. "hey, I'm at work but in the bathroom, so I am going to need to keep my voice down, but anyway, you've got 3 minutes to talk me off .. *awkward silence* .. ok, begin!!"


----------



## supersoup (Oct 5, 2007)

ic i got my dog the raddest squeaky toy ever. it is most indestructible, bwahahahahahahaaa!! she's going wonky because she can't destroy it!!

<------victorious


----------



## ripley (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister's golden retriever used to have false pregnancies...she wanted puppies so badly. She'd gather stuffed animals and her squeaky toys and lay with them by her belly. There was this big latex one, like a twisted football, and I would take it away and squeak it and put it down...she come right over to take it back, but every time she went to bite it to pick it up it would squeak, and I'd say "You're hurting your baby!" She'd get all freaked out and nervous and work for an hour trying to pick it up without making it "cry."


----------



## supersoup (Oct 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> My sister's golden retriever used to have false pregnancies...she wanted puppies so badly. She'd gather stuffed animals and her squeaky toys and lay with them by her belly. There was this big latex one, like a twisted football, and I would take it away and squeak it and put it down...she come right over to take it back, but every time she went to bite it to pick it up it would squeak, and I'd say "You're hurting your baby!" She'd get all freaked out and nervous and work for an hour trying to pick it up without making it "cry."



sad, yet adorable all at the same time.

i love you riparoo.

carry on!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> My sister's golden retriever used to have false pregnancies...she wanted puppies so badly. She'd gather stuffed animals and her squeaky toys and lay with them by her belly. There was this big latex one, like a twisted football, and I would take it away and squeak it and put it down...she come right over to take it back, but every time she went to bite it to pick it up it would squeak, and I'd say "You're hurting your baby!" She'd get all freaked out and nervous and work for an hour trying to pick it up without making it "cry."



ohhh geeez!


----------



## ripley (Oct 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> sad, yet adorable all at the same time.
> 
> i love you riparoo.
> 
> carry on!!




I love you too, soupy. 






liz (di-va) said:


> ohhh geeez!




I'd give anything to have her back. She died in August.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2007)

IC that I drove the whole way home with my high beams on tonight. :doh:

I also C that I was having a lousy night- just a really sour mood- until I saw a headline on a tabloid. It's the utter inanity of them that's so damned funny sometimes.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 5, 2007)

IC today was just a freaking awesome day!!! I got to attend the opening at Keenland today, in the clubhouse, and visit some very interesting, funny, and nice people. It was just amaaaazing to watch the horse races from the grand stand (at my angle) and even win a few $'s on some great insights of someone who had an *inside* view of which horse to bet. 

Gosh, just a very nice day!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 5, 2007)

We want our pets to live forever, but they don't. I wonder what this world would be like if pets outlived us.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> We want our pets to live forever, but they don't. I wonder what this world would be like if pets outlived us.



Pets would eventually learn to speak if that happened. I'm firmly convinced they would enslave us. So it's all for the best that things happen as they do.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 5, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Pets would eventually learn to speak if that happened. I'm firmly convinced they would enslave us. So it's all for the best that things happen as they do.



Should I be concerned about my parrots, then? Living 50-70 years, and chatty after 2 years?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Should I be concerned about my parrots, then? Living 50-70 years, and chatty after 2 years?



It's too late, o.o.h., there's not much you can do about it now. Your destiny is in their um, talons. :huh: All you can do is hope they'll be kind and merciful masters.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 6, 2007)

IC that my little brother makes me happier than anyone or anything else in the entire world.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It's too late, o.o.h., there's not much you can do about it now. Your destiny is in their um, talons. :huh: All you can do is hope they'll be kind and merciful masters.



IC, I'm getting kind of jumpy when the big grey one laughs maniacally. I'll just be generous with the almonds...


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 6, 2007)

IC that I HATE having having only one bathroom in a more than one person home!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 6, 2007)

IC that I do NOT wanna go to work today even though I haven't worked in almost 2 weeks and have been bitching about not working. I'll shut up now. *sigh*


----------



## Esme (Oct 6, 2007)

IC that I'm having a bit of a pity party tonight. I'll spare you all the details. I'm just sad.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 6, 2007)

IC that it pisses me off when people spout off about shit they know NOTHING about.


----------



## Ash (Oct 6, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hahaha, I told you! But noooooo, nobody listens! Haha, I have files on all of you!



Just FYI...that's totally NOT me in that video. The one with the fat girl eating a salad. Not me!

Unless the salad has a Hot Pocket cut up on top. (Mashley Joke of Doom!!!)


----------



## supersoup (Oct 6, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Just FYI...that's totally NOT me in that video. The one with the fat girl eating a salad. Not me!
> 
> Unless the salad has a Hot Pocket cut up on top. (Mashley Joke of Doom!!!)



also, if the video is of TWO fatties eating fried pepperoni on top of fudge grahams, then that's the real Mashley Doom as well!!


----------



## Ash (Oct 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> also, if the video is of TWO fatties eating fried pepperoni on top of fudge grahams, then that's the real Mashley Doom as well!!


!
Oh how I miss Fatopia. And, BTW..that Fat Charlie's Angels idea? I am SO in!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 8, 2007)

Uho-oh. I love unemployment. Oh man. It's beautiful.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah. If only it paid well, eh?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 8, 2007)

Can I just ask, what are Bajillondy pounds?:blink:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 8, 2007)

i confess that i'm tired of sweating in october. OCTOBER.

also, i just scrambled an egg for my dog, yet am too lazy to make myself a sandwich. sad.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 8, 2007)

yay! eggies for doggies! have you given her yogurt or sardines yet? How's her belly doing? How's her skin?


----------



## Ash (Oct 8, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> yay! eggies for doggies! have you given her yogurt or sardines yet? How's her belly doing? How's her skin?



Awww...That's the evidence of a true and loving doggy-mama, folks.


----------



## Esme (Oct 8, 2007)

IC that, even though everyone will think I'm a dork for telling this, I took my Bubba Dog to the Blessing of the Pets yesterday at church. It was seriously a really cool thing and he loved it! So did I. :blush:


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

Heh. Shosh, it's an in-joke based upon a couple of posts from a person who posted here a couple of times who, let's say, had problems with spelling and grammar. A drive-by poster, not a community member. Wish I could find the post for you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 8, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that, even though everyone will think I'm a dork for telling this, I took my Bubba Dog to the Blessing of the Pets yesterday at church. It was seriously a really cool thing and he loved it! So did I. :blush:



I think it's fantastic!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Heh. Shosh, it's an in-joke based upon a couple of posts from a person who posted here a couple of times who, let's say, had problems with spelling and grammar. A drive-by poster, not a community member. Wish I could find the post for you.



I thought it was from FatLane's joking attempt at a Library submission? Or Carrie's prodding of such?

/me does not know history so well, though.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought that came after, Kevin. I could be wrong, though.

Esme, I think that's fantastic, too. I'd do it. Well, if I had an aminal and a local church that blessed them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2007)

DId I confess we got three inches of snow Sunday Morning? 

IC that I have to rip out all of the tile out of the shower in the 3/4 bath, downstairs. The grout has long since cracked and there's mildew behind the sheetrock.

Bleah.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 9, 2007)

Weird= my drive home tonight = driving in a torrential downpour while having to wear sunglasses against the shine of the setting sun.

Fabulous= driving past the storm to see the most vivid rainbow I've ever seen, that seemed to close it felt like I could reach out and touch it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 9, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Weird= my drive home tonight = driving in a torrential downpour while having to wear sunglasses against the shine of the setting sun.
> 
> Fabulous= driving past the storm to see the most vivid rainbow I've ever seen, that seemed to close it felt like I could reach out and touch it.



Ooooh that *is* both weird and fabulous! I bet the rainbow would have made a pretty picture.



Me? Congested yet my nose is running, itchy, watery eyes, sore throat, and a bit of a headache...tired because I didn't sleep well last night. Oh and cold -- yesterday it was 87 degrees; and right now it's in the 50's. oy.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 9, 2007)

i confess i'm a little neurotic about my christmas shopping.

i just finished writing out my official list...and i've already bought a third of it. at least this way though, i'm not going to be in a mad scramble buying gifts. haha, that's what i'm telling myself so i don't feel like a nut.


----------



## OC Fat Dude (Oct 9, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that, even though everyone will think I'm a dork for telling this, I took my Bubba Dog to the Blessing of the Pets yesterday at church. It was seriously a really cool thing and he loved it! So did I. :blush:



Did he develop an aura and sprout wings?  :kiss2:


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm a little neurotic about my christmas shopping.
> 
> i just finished writing out my official list...and i've already bought a third of it. at least this way though, i'm not going to be in a mad scramble buying gifts. haha, that's what i'm telling myself so i don't feel like a nut.




IC that I hate Christmas.

...And it is just for Soup's reason! I buy presents every year and I listen to all the same bloody awful Christmas songs, I stress myself out over sending cards and I make an effort to smile at the screaming children queuing to see Santa in the malls...

And after all that - being Jewish - I don't even get a Messianic Saviour for all this perennial dedication!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2007)

I just found a dead spider in my bag of grapes. 

I feel quite certain that it was god's way of telling me to eat cake instead.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I just found a dead spider in my bag of grapes.
> 
> I feel quite certain that it was god's way of telling me to eat cake instead.



When I was a kid, I had TWO separate insect-in-the-grapes incidents. I love grapes, but rarely buy them cause of it. I need them hand sorted and pre-washed, then washed again.

And fed to me, of course. Like your Toil.


----------



## Esme (Oct 9, 2007)

OC Fat Dude said:


> Did he develop an aura and sprout wings?  :kiss2:



No, he peed on your Christmas present though. :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> When I was a kid, I had TWO separate insect-in-the-grapes incidents. I love grapes, but rarely buy them cause of it. I need them hand sorted and pre-washed, then washed again.


I am absolutely going to do that from now on! It really had never occurred to me before that this was a possibility. 


activistfatgirl said:


> And fed to me, of course. Like your Toil.


Bingo. Forget about peeling my grapes, just check them individually for spiders, thanks very much.


----------



## Esme (Oct 9, 2007)

IC that I feel guilty for fibbing. Bubba didn't really pee on Quasi/OC's Christmas present. :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> IC that I hate Christmas.
> 
> ...And it is just for Soup's reason! I buy presents every year and I listen to all the same bloody awful Christmas songs, I stress myself out over sending cards and I make an effort to smile at the screaming children queuing to see Santa in the malls...
> 
> And after all that - being Jewish - I don't even get a Messianic Saviour for all this perennial dedication!



i dislike it as well, but having godbabies has made it a little more fun for me now, haha. christmas is far too hyped up, and for all the wrong reasons!

which reminds me...i have about 5 weeks before they start playing the christmas carol loop at work...eff.


----------



## Ash (Oct 9, 2007)

Gah, isn't that loop the worst? When I worked retail, I wanted to tear the muzak machine out of the wall after a single 8-hour shift.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Gah, isn't that loop the worst? When I worked retail, I wanted to tear the muzak machine out of the wall after a single 8-hour shift.



Muzak is the curse of the modern world. I quite understand your desire to tear the stereo out of the wall.

But Christmas Muzak... That is in a category all of its own: it belongs in canto 34. (And let me know when you get there). It isn't a nice place, and they play Last Christmas by Wham on a loop


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Gah, isn't that loop the worst? When I worked retail, I wanted to tear the muzak machine out of the wall after a single 8-hour shift.



I worked at this dying dinosaur-type department store called Great Eastern for about 8 weeks, summer after high school ('73), and they ONLY played one muzak tape, over and over. It must've been specially made for them, 10 or 12 songs. 

One song was just these clean cut-sounding guys, singing over this happy, muffled, bouncing bass:

_Bobby Joe! Viva Bobby Joe!
Bobby Joe! Viva Bobby Joe!
Viva, viva!
Viva Bobby Joe! Viva!!!!!!_  :doh: 

I heard it like 700 times. Sometimes the guy who was manager (there were more workers than customers and this place was as big as Target, just no customers and all crappy stuff for sale), Mr. Bernstein, would turn the tape off 'cos he was so sick of it and we would just work in silence. Then he'd get tired of the silence and put the tape back on again.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> It isn't a nice place, and they play Last Christmas by Wham on a loop



IC that that is one of my favorite christmas songs. :blush:


----------



## SummerG (Oct 9, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> IC that that is one of my favorite christmas songs. :blush:



Me Too!!!! of course, I also adore wham, and george michael:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

IC I never was much of a George Michael or Wham! fan, but this song is one of my all time faves by any artist. It is a Elton John cover and was included on the Two Rooms CD, a tribute to him with songs of his and Bernie Taupin covered by various artists -- which is where I first heard it. I'm not at all fond of this live YouTube version, because the quality is crap and I dislike the screaming and would rather hear the music, but it's the best I could find.  The studio version is magnificent.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 9, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> IC that that is one of my favorite christmas songs. :blush:



ugh, not me. this is one of the songs on the blasted loop.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i dislike it as well, but having godbabies has made it a little more fun for me now, haha. christmas is far too hyped up, and for all the wrong reasons!
> 
> which reminds me...i have about 5 weeks before they start playing the christmas carol loop at work...eff.



BUTTTTT That also means that the 2nd Annual Secret Snowflake *aka Secret Santa* Event will begin.


I'm so excited..and ready for the diversion  That was more fun last year than I've had in a long time. People should start writing their lists now!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 10, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> BUTTTTT That also means that the 2nd Annual Secret Snowflake *aka Secret Santa* Event will begin.
> 
> 
> I'm so excited..and ready for the diversion  That was more fun last year than I've had in a long time. People should start writing their lists now!!!!



I'm excited, too, misty! I'm gonna be looking for cards soon enough. You really helped revolutionize how I view the holidays.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm a little neurotic about my christmas shopping.
> 
> i just finished writing out my official list...and i've already bought a third of it. at least this way though, i'm not going to be in a mad scramble buying gifts. haha, that's what i'm telling myself so i don't feel like a nut.



big mistake! every time I attempt to do this, I end up buying the same amount of stuff the weeks before Christmas because that is when you see all the stuff that has the most hype and the hardest stuff to get and something will go off in your head and say MUST BUY IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND GIFT FOR PERSON. MUST MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE.

I've also noticed as I get older it's more difficult to buy stuff for my friends and family. Now that everyone has a real job n' stuff they keep buying themselves all the stuff they want as opposed to waiting for me to give it to them!

as for the Christmas music .. thankfully I get to listen to my iPod all day at my desk. 

hm, I've noticed the gift card explosion has made Secret Santa less likely to end up getting something lame.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I've also noticed as I get older it's more difficult to buy stuff for my friends and family.


When my parents and I can buy the same CD for each other at Christmastime (Eric Clapton & JJ Cale - The Road to Escondido, if you're wondering), that's probably a sign they should stick to gift cards and/or mutually purchasing gifts.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2007)

IC I have not slept in my own bed since friday, has the KnottyOne finally found someone to settle him down?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 10, 2007)

Australian singer Missy Higgins is one of my all time favorite artists right now and it is my absolute goal to see her live one day before she becomes so famous she only plays at venues with chairs/seats my ass is too fat for... I just looked at her website and saw that she is wrapping up a stint of US shows including freebies at BORDERS!! Borders! Cleveland isn't on the list of course. She will be in Seattle, Denver, San Francisco and L.A., then she's returning to Australia for some shows there. 

If you're in one of those cities and looking for something to do, I highly recommend you go... go for me and tell me all about it! 

Here are the dates and venues:

WED 10TH OCTOBER 12.15pm Borders Downtown #66 Seattle WA
1501 Fourth Avenue (206) 622-4599

THURS 11TH OCTOBER The Walnut Room, Denver CO TICKETS

FRI 12TH OCTOBER 7.30pm Borders Northglenn #361 Denver CO
241 W 104th St (303) 920-1594

MON 15TH OCTOBER 7.00pm Borders Union Square #57 San Francisco CA
400 Post Street (415) 399-1633

TUES 16TH OCTOBER Cafe Du Nord, San Francisco CA TICKETS

WED 17TH OCTOBER Hotel Cafe, Los Angeles CA TICKETS

THURS 18TH OCTOBER Hotel Cafe, Los Angeles CA TICKETS

FRI 19TH OCTOBER 7.30pm Borders Westwood #56 Los Angeles CA
1360 Westwood Boulevard (310) 475-3444

SAT 20TH OCTOBER 3.00pm Borders Hollywood #354 Los Angeles CA
1501 Vine Street (323) 463-8519

And in case anyone's interested, some videos of hers from Youtube:

“Secrets” (Favorite song off her new album)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x4pkYSNdjU

“Where I Stood” (Second favorite.. )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v_9H-NmqxY

“They Weren’t There”
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reNOuyiV5Tw

Special Two at the Canal Room 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr4aZbThycs

“The River” 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lZWlvAxS48

My confession? This is what I'm occupying my time with today instead of job searching...


----------



## supersoup (Oct 10, 2007)

i get to go pick up my maggie at the groomer's in about 20 minutes. i'm soooooooooo excited! she looks so cute with a fresh scottie dog cut.

:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i get to go pick up my maggie at the groomer's in about 20 minutes. i'm soooooooooo excited! she looks so cute with a fresh scottie dog cut.
> 
> :wubu:



Sometimes I skim what I see..I was going to ask if Maggie is a dog..


----------



## supersoup (Oct 10, 2007)

http://listverse.com/bizarre/top-10-incredible-recordings/


eta some of this is truly sad, but a few are interesting, like the songs.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 10, 2007)

I was talking to my niece. She is eight years old and so funny that she can get huge, genuine laughs out of me. She is also smart. Today, she told me that being a Princess is silly. She said they all look the same and act like wimps. Quinn, I love that I am your favorite aunt..and you my dear..are my favorite niece...but...shhhhhhh.:kiss2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://listverse.com/bizarre/top-10-incredible-recordings/
> 
> 
> eta some of this is truly sad, but a few are interesting, like the songs.



Thanks for posting this, Soup....very, very interesting site. 

I've always had a morbid curiosity of the Jonestown incident....listening to that recording was...so sad, and frightening. I don't know what else to call it. Makes me thankful I have a good command of my own beliefs.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 10, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks for posting this, Soup....very, very interesting site.
> 
> I've always had a morbid curiosity of the Jonestown incident....listening to that recording was...so sad, and frightening. I don't know what else to call it. Makes me thankful I have a good command of my own beliefs.


i agree, very sad, and very frightening. 

also, at the side and bottom, there are several other lists of things...some amazing photography, some videos of ghosts, all kinds of interesting things.


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> IC I have not slept in my own bed since friday, has the KnottyOne finally found someone to settle him down?


Congrats, Knotty! Have fun.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 11, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I was talking to my niece. She is eight years old and so funny that she can get huge, genuine laughs out of me. She is also smart. Today, she told me that being a Princess is silly. She said they all look the same and act like wimps. Quinn, I love that I am your favorite aunt..and you my dear..are my favorite niece...but...shhhhhhh.:kiss2:



Your niece ROCKS!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2007)

I have no earthly idea what's being said, but man... if you poke his butt and watch, it's funny! 

And it changes every time! Velly crever!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 11, 2007)

I confess that I am totally going to try to work this into every conversation from now on


Leave Britney Alone 

Definition - 

An exclamation made when your friends or family are teasing you to a point where you can't handle it anymore and a hissy fit is in order.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I am totally going to try to work this into every conversation from now on
> 
> 
> Leave Britney Alone
> ...



I confess that I am too fucking tired to get anything resembling meaningful work done, yet I'm still trying to anyway.

Oh, and this above idea is hilarious.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://listverse.com/bizarre/top-10-incredible-recordings/
> 
> 
> eta some of this is truly sad, but a few are interesting, like the songs.



soup ... it's going to be awhile for me to forgive you for posting that link. at first, the list was somewhat eery, but interesting ... and my roommate joined right in on the listening party.

and then the exorcism link. i wanted to pass, she pushed for a listen.

i stopped playing that one halfway through ... right when the hissing started to happen.

and then the jonestown recording. it is _so_ disturbing to hear them fighting with christine ... simply because she wanted to stay alive. and not murder the kids. that was a truly haunting recording.

then the sounds of hell.

i am clearly not headed to bed for oh, probably another week.

someone entertain me. in a totally light-hearted, no-eery-sounds sort of way.  hahahaha

p.s. - soup, i'm just teasing about the forgiving thing. it was a seriously interesting list. however, i am totally not teasing about the not sleeping for a week thing. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I am totally going to try to work this into every conversation from now on
> 
> 
> Leave Britney Alone
> ...



I tried to rep you but couldn't. This is fucking brilliant. I might have to use this at work, actually.



cold comfort said:


> then the sounds of hell.



That's totally fake, you know. Still creepy, but not true.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> soup ... it's going to be awhile for me to forgive you for posting that link. at first, the list was somewhat eery, but interesting ... and my roommate joined right in on the listening party.
> 
> and then the exorcism link. i wanted to pass, she pushed for a listen.
> 
> ...



The exorcism sound was fun, thanks. If only I had gone to sleep a few minutes earlier... :doh:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That's totally fake, you know. Still creepy, but not true.



yeah, my rooommate and i were aware ... we read the wiki article on there.

but that still doesn't erase the screeeeeams out of my heeeeeead. gaaaaah. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't decide on which cheesy recipe to put on the challenge thread.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 14, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm excited, too, misty! I'm gonna be looking for cards soon enough. You really helped revolutionize how I view the holidays.



You don't know how much this post means to me. When the idea came to me last year, I knew there had to be someone in this community that felt like I did around the holidays. I thought if I could give just one person a smile, the whole thing would be worth it. 

I think I mailed out 500 cards. It was so great and so many people got cards, sent cards and just really enjoyed it.

I'm hoping to double that amount this year. Hopefully since it's not going to be holiday specific, more people will be inclined to join in the fun


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 14, 2007)

I confess that the past two days have been filled with some amazing conversation with a certain someone from the board who has the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen! She also happens to have an amazing personality and is sexy as hell. :smitten:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 14, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> I confess that the past two days have been filled with some amazing conversation with a certain someone from the board who has the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen! She also happens to have an amazing personality and is sexy as hell. :smitten:



i thought we decided we weren't going to say anything yet!! sheesh. :blush: 


juuuuuuuuust kidding!! glad your last two days have been so rad sir!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i thought we decided we weren't going to say anything yet!! sheesh. :blush:
> 
> 
> juuuuuuuuust kidding!! glad your last two days have been so rad sir!



Soup, you rock. Comedic relief at its best. Seriously though, a big thanks. Its so good to be back around dims and the cool cats who hang out here.


----------



## Ash (Oct 14, 2007)

You dirty, dirty cheater. After all we had together. 







Soup is MINE!!!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 14, 2007)

Ashley said:


> You dirty, dirty cheater. After all we had together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:batting: 


doom.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 14, 2007)

IC that I changed my avatar cause I think BGB's post was the best post EVER


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> You don't know how much this post means to me. When the idea came to me last year, I knew there had to be someone in this community that felt like I did around the holidays. I thought if I could give just one person a smile, the whole thing would be worth it.
> 
> I think I mailed out 500 cards. It was so great and so many people got cards, sent cards and just really enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm hoping to double that amount this year. Hopefully since it's not going to be holiday specific, more people will be inclined to join in the fun



I can't wait to get in on this, Misty!



Ashley said:


> You dirty, dirty cheater. After all we had together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This too.

I'll take this opportunity to point out the various outfits I wore for the two of you.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

IC that I spoke to swamptoad on the phone this morning. I TOTALLY took his Dimensions' phone virginity! I am the very first person from this site that he's ever spoken to on the phone. :bow: 

*he sounds so very, VERY young*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I spoke to swamptoad on the phone this morning. I TOTALLY took his Dimensions' phone virginity! I am the very first person from this site that he's ever spoken to on the phone. :bow:
> 
> *he sounds so very, VERY young*



And, I'm not much of a phone conversationalist. Call me quite shy. But it was cool to finally talk to somebody from this place. :bow: :happy: 

Nice chatting with ya over the phone Melanie!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> And, I'm not much of a phone conversationalist. Call me quite shy. But it was cool to finally talk to somebody from this place. :bow: :happy:
> 
> Nice chatting with ya over the phone Melanie!



You're not as shy as you might think, my friend. You had quite a lot to say. I enjoyed our conversation as well. Hugs to Josh from me.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2007)

*kissing the dimensions ground*

IC i've missed you bay-bee!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 19, 2007)

I was very very (without the Dimensions) BORED.

Glad to see it is back up! 

:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been on the 'Net a long long time. I've seen chat boards/BBS/Forums come and go. Some that have crashed never came back. You think a few days withdrawl is bad.. why when I was your age, I walked to school with no shoes in snow up to my neck uphill both ways... um.. yeah.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been on the 'Net a long long time. I've seen chat boards/BBS/Forums come and go. Some that have crashed never came back. You think a few days withdrawl is bad.. why when I was your age, I walked to school with no shoes in snow up to my neck uphill both ways... um.. yeah.



But I bet you've got a stockpile of shoes in that pantry somewhere now.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 21, 2007)

I confess that whilst a hopelessly obvious thing to admit, needs must note that Huge Ackman, I mean, Hugh Jackman is really quite an attractive individual of the male persuasion. Ahhh...movies.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 21, 2007)

IC that I am in the middle of doing something that I really shouldn't be doing but that I really NEED to do and I probably shouldn't have said anything so pretend I never posted this...kthxbai


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I am in the middle of doing something that I really shouldn't be doing but that I really NEED to do and I probably shouldn't have said anything so pretend I never posted this...kthxbai



I confess that this sentence, in its entirety, is perplexing.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 21, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that this sentence, in its entirety, is perplexing.




*waves something shiny to distract you*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 21, 2007)

IC that I am feeling completely helpless, and prisoner to, the amazing-to-behold temper tantrums of my 13-month-old son.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2007)

IC that I'm strangely getting into The The.

I also C that "This is the Day" is far inferior to the remix, "That Was the Day".

Lastly, IC that I blame all this on the person who introduced me to The The. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> ...I blame all this on the person who introduced me to The The. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


This is one time that I know, for a CERTAINTY, that the unnamed person referred to in a post is not me.





Why isn't anybody talking about me? *sniff*


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm thankful that I feel better.

I'm thankful that I made the first step with my father, life's too short to hold onto anger (even though i'm TIRED of making the first step)

I'm thankful for letting go of something I had little or no control of.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm strangely getting into The The.
> 
> I also C that "This is the Day" is far inferior to the remix, "That Was the Day".
> 
> Lastly, IC that I blame all this on the person who introduced me to The The. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


you know, that band has a problem with the indexing systems of some music player applications (that ignore a leading "the" as in "White Stripes, The" etc).
Aside from which, amazing group.

-Rusty


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 21, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I am feeling completely helpless, and prisoner to, the amazing-to-behold temper tantrums of my 13-month-old son.


I don't think I really have to say this, because I think you're a smart cookie, but....whatever you do, don't give in to him, TraciJo. A ignoring tantrums now can hopefully avoid a lifetime of them.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 22, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I don't think I really have to say this, because I think you're a smart cookie, but....whatever you do, don't give in to him, TraciJo. A ignoring tantrums now can hopefully avoid a lifetime of them.



Oh, wow ... I sure don't feel like a smart cookie today. Jegan has asthma, which is a fact that I was very reluctant to accept. Lately though, he's been wheezing a lot more often, and Jerry and I have to nebulize him with albuterol/pulmacort twice a day. Recently, he also had a bout of oral steroids because the nebulizer wasn't working well enough. When he throws his chubby little 25 pound body around, and cries long enough, he starts to wheeze. I'm terrified that he's going to go into a full-blown attack. I end up giving in, picking him up, cuddling him ... and he immediately calms down. And I know the little bugger is learning a valuable life lesson ... I can literally see it in his eyes ... "hmmm, all I have to do is act up and wheeze a little bit, and mama will allow me to get away with murder." 

If you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them. I'm at a loss.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

IC that I'm having quite a bit of emotional turmoil right now. I'm feeling things that are just very disturbing to me. :blink:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 22, 2007)

IC my 15yr old sister is having her 16th birthday on the 26th (Friday) and I have no idea what to get her and I am running out of time. I know very little.

She likes Bon Jovi, Orlando Bloom, and Field Hockey. I need recommendations. I got nothin'


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC my 15yr old sister is having her 16th birthday on the 26th (Friday) and I have no idea what to get her and I am running out of time. I know very little.
> 
> She likes Bon Jovi, Orlando Bloom, and Field Hockey. I need recommendations. I got nothin'



Orlando Bloom in a field hockey uniform dancing to Bon Jovi? No? I got nothin' either.


----------



## Tina (Oct 22, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> If you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them. I'm at a loss.



I think it might not be a bad idea to find out if what he's doing could bring on a full-blown attack, and what to do if it does, and then be prepared.

When James threw tantrums I just walked away. He got the idea before long that without an audience, tantrums weren't much fun.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> When James threw tantrums I just walked away. He got the idea before long that without an audience, tantrums weren't much fun.


An approach that comes in handy as a moderator, eh?


----------



## Tina (Oct 22, 2007)

Ha!! At times, yes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 22, 2007)

IC that I'm tired from all of my b-day partying but I am looking forward to my trip midweek.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 22, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC my 15yr old sister is having her 16th birthday on the 26th (Friday) and I have no idea what to get her and I am running out of time. I know very little.
> 
> She likes Bon Jovi, Orlando Bloom, and Field Hockey. I need recommendations. I got nothin'



Is she girly? maybe a gift certificate to get her hair and nails done..girls like that kind of thing. 

Or if you look around, you might be able to find a charm for a necklace with the field hockey stick thingy on it...that might be cute?THis is one I found by googling, but I dont know how much fast shipping would be 
http://www.sportsforher.com/stersilfielh.html.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> I think it might not be a bad idea to find out if what he's doing could bring on a full-blown attack, and what to do if it does, and then be prepared.
> 
> When James threw tantrums I just walked away. He got the idea before long that without an audience, tantrums weren't much fun.


 
This is excellent advice...but with his health involved, that throws a wrench in things. Is there a way to keep from giving in to his temper without risking an asthma attack? Can you treat his asthma without cuddling and then put him in his bed, make him think you've walked away, but keeping a watchful ear/eye on him? I know one of the toughest things to do as a parent is to not comfort your child when he's crying (especially when you fear for his health), and it leaves you feeling like a horrible parent, but finding a way to conquer this now is one of the best things you can do for all of you. I wish I had better advice, but it's just hard to do without actually being there.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 22, 2007)

IC that i am addicted to root beer.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2007)

I confess I'm just about as fed up with my parents as I can get. I'm 28. I shouldn't have to parent two over-sixty-year-olds.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 23, 2007)

I confess that I'm taking Google's new calendaring feature much too seriously... how many colors am I going to use? seven? eight?


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 23, 2007)

i confess that i couldn't be watching anything better right now. *No Reservations *is on the Travel Channel right now, and it's the Cleveland episode! ... I seriously wish I knew this guy was in town last winter. Damn. But I digress...

And I swear I just heard Tony Bourdain put "extraordinary" in the same sentence as "Cleveland" without any variation of "so not" in that sentence as well. 

... I'm going to have to keep a list of these adjectives. never in my lifetime have i heard an outsider speak so highly of my hometown.

Wow ... shit, I'm feeling kinda proud here. :wubu:


----------



## AVAcado (Oct 23, 2007)

IC I have nothing original to say and am therefore copying Tina's post above, simply to say that mean 'ole creature that spreads depression from city to country home like a really bad holiday fruit cake crept into my house a couple days ago, unpacked 6 suitcases, bit me in the leg and seems determined to stay.
I am trying to make him leave and am contemplating a restraining order against him. Either that, or just going to bed and hoping he's finally left by morning.
Wretched smirk of a creature!


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2007)

What's Lester done _now_, Ava?


----------



## Friday (Oct 23, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC my 15yr old sister is having her 16th birthday on the 26th (Friday) and I have no idea what to get her and I am running out of time. I know very little.
> 
> She likes Bon Jovi, Orlando Bloom, and Field Hockey. I need recommendations. I got nothin'


Just give her Orlando, she'll love you forever. I would.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2007)

I need someone to remove the container of chocolate covered raisins from my paws...PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, give them to me.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm strangely getting into The The.
> 
> I also C that "This is the Day" is far inferior to the remix, "That Was the Day".
> 
> Lastly, IC that I blame all this on the person who introduced me to The The. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.




.....:batting:.....


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

_Alien _is probably not a good choice of movie to watch in the middle of the night in a dark house.

But I don't give a shit.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _Alien _is probably not a good choice of movie to watch in the middle of the night in a dark house.
> 
> But I don't give a shit.



Game over man, game over! (Yeah, I know that's Alien_s_, but it's still appropriate)


----------



## Tina (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _Alien _is probably not a good choice of movie to watch in the middle of the night in a dark house.
> 
> But I don't give a shit.



That's the _best_ way to watch it, Kevin. It is better if you have a cuddly hand to hold, though.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Game over man, game over! (Yeah, I know that's Alien_s_, but it's still appropriate)



Same series, but a completely different movie. Entirely different feel to it. I don't think that it's really as appropriate as one might think. 



Tina said:


> That's the _best_ way to watch it, Kevin. It is better if you have a cuddly hand to hold, though.



If I did have one to hold, then I'd probably also have the lights off.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Same series, but a completely different movie. Entirely different feel to it. I don't think that it's really as appropriate as one might think.
> 
> 
> 
> If I did have one to hold, then I'd probably also have the lights off.



Haha, I just wanted to say that line!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, also, IC that I overheard this today and I just _had _to share.

"I can't cook today. I have a bad eye."

Mr. Black, I think that I may have found the same woman who gave you an aneurysm at IHOP- the one whose horse got her through college.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, also, IC that I overheard this today and I just _had _to share.
> 
> "I can't cook today. I have a bad eye."
> 
> Mr. Black, I think that I may have found the same woman who gave you an aneurysm at IHOP- the one whose horse got her through college.



Hahahaha! If it wasn't for that damned horse...

I should probably confess something actually,
IC that I don't have anything I feel like publicly confessing at the moment. How's that for ya?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

So last night I did end up sleeping with my light off, and it's all thanks to my American Film class. I stopped being so scared by thinking about _why __Alien _is scary. It's more than just a monster in a suit in a dark ship- every character that it kills is essentially raped. There's really a lot of sexual imagery and stuff in the film- not surprising 'cause H.R. Giger designed a lot of the stuff. I'll have to go through again and look closer with that in mind.

Kind of a shame that I can't write on this for my film class.  It'd make doing my project that much easier... and I still haven't figured out which critical term (from a list he gave) I'm gonna do it on.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So last night I did end up sleeping with my light off, and it's all thanks to my American Film class. I stopped being so scared by thinking about _why __Alien _is scary. It's more than just a monster in a suit in a dark ship- every character that it kills is essentially raped. There's really a lot of sexual imagery and stuff in the film- not surprising 'cause H.R. Giger designed a lot of the stuff. I'll have to go through again and look closer with that in mind.
> 
> Kind of a shame that I can't write on this for my film class.  It'd make doing my project that much easier... and I still haven't figured out which critical term (from a list he gave) I'm gonna do it on.



Haha, never thought of it that way before....definitely a new slant on that one. I'll have to remember to tell my friends about this, haha.


----------



## Tina (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So last night I did end up sleeping with my light off, and it's all thanks to my American Film class. I stopped being so scared by thinking about _why __Alien _is scary. It's more than just a monster in a suit in a dark ship- every character that it kills is essentially raped. There's really a lot of sexual imagery and stuff in the film- not surprising 'cause H.R. Giger designed a lot of the stuff.  I'll have to go through again and look closer with that in mind.
> 
> Kind of a shame that I can't write on this for my film class.  It'd make doing my project that much easier... and I still haven't figured out which critical term (from a list he gave) I'm gonna do it on.


It would be a rare teacher who wouldn't appreciate an extra paper, as a sign of student dedication. If you think it would make your project easier, I think I'd do it, and then turn in the extra paper, too.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> It would be a rare teacher who wouldn't appreciate an extra paper, as a sign of student dedication. If you think it would make your project easier, I think I'd do it, and then turn in the extra paper, too.



BRILLIANT.

It'll undoubtedly make up for my bombing the mid-term if I actually go through with it.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So last night I did end up sleeping with my light off, and it's all thanks to my American Film class. I stopped being so scared by thinking about _why __Alien _is scary. It's more than just a monster in a suit in a dark ship- every character that it kills is essentially raped. There's really a lot of sexual imagery and stuff in the film- not surprising 'cause H.R. Giger designed a lot of the stuff. I'll have to go through again and look closer with that in mind.
> 
> Kind of a shame that I can't write on this for my film class.  It'd make doing my project that much easier... and I still haven't figured out which critical term (from a list he gave) I'm gonna do it on.



What a dreadful film to analyse. It's terrifying. Compare it with Dario Argento's 80s stuff. He goes on about sexual symbolism. Alien is way more terrifying than any of the phalic-knife stuff though: it gets under your skin. I'm surprised you could sleep at all, lights, no lights, or even a couple of sedatives... Your teacher is a sadist.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> What a dreadful film to analyse. It's terrifying. Compare it with Dario Argento's 80s stuff. He goes on about sexual symbolism. Alien is way more terrifying than any of the phalic-knife stuff though: it gets under your skin. I'm surprised you could sleep at all, lights, no lights, or even a couple of sedatives... Your teacher is a sadist.



My teacher actually had nothing to do with my choice of movie. It was my own love for it and my own addiction to the adrenaline rush of fear.

EDIT: As for Argento's stuff, I've heard good things and I've added a few more to my Netflix queue, but I have a whole bunch of others ahead of them.


----------



## Tina (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> My teacher actually had nothing to do with my choice of movie. It was my own love for it and my own addiction to the adrenaline rush of fear.



Hmmmmm... sounds very familiar.  Knowing how much I adore the first two movies (went downhill from there, IMO), Eric bought me the Director's special editions of both. Tons of extras, and I've watched it all. I am also a huge fan of Ridley Scott, and find him to be probably the best of the directors for commentary and explaining his motivations. It's like a film school class on DVD in a way. The man is brilliant.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> My teacher actually had nothing to do with my choice of movie. It was my own love for it and my own addiction to the adrenaline rush of fear.
> 
> EDIT: As for Argento's stuff, I've heard good things and I've added a few more to my Netflix queue, but I have a whole bunch of others ahead of them.



Hmm, I'm not sure whether I'd put the words 'Argento' and 'good things' together. His films aren't really scary. As a director he seems to love the graphic rather than the psychological and, since his stuff is old now, the effects are dated and sometimes ridiculous. Phenomena is good though. Enjoy. Sorry for calling your teacher a sadist. I wrote my undergraduate thesis on horror films.

PS. IC that I hate horror films.


----------



## butch (Oct 24, 2007)

C'mon, the Alien is the supreme modern version of the vagina dentata. And so that adds another interesting layer to the end of Aliens when Ripley and the queen alien go at it, when Ripley inside that mechanical contraption that in many ways mirrors the biomechanical look of H R Giger's alien creation.

And, think about how that plays into the perverse 'birth scene' in Alien when the monster bursts out of John Hurt's chest.

But yeah, the vagina dentata mixed with those expanding, thrusting mouths inside mouths-painfully sexual. And very Lovecraft-esque, as Stephen King points out in his excellent book Danse Macbre.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

butch said:


> when Ripley inside that mechanical contraption that in many ways mirrors the biomechanical look of H R Giger's alien creation.



The whole concept of the heroine becoming similar to the villain is also seen in _Terminator 2_, actually; I don't know that it's a matter of gender issue there so much as a character issue, since James Cameron does use the same theme elsewhere.

However, I consider _Aliens _and _Alien_ grouped together only by story. The imagery in the two is really rather different, I think. Although the vagina dentata _is_ present in the first, the overwhelming imagery is, I think, phallic in nature rather than vaginal.

Granted, I haven't read jack shit on this, and I'm kind of making it up as I go. I know it's not an original observation or concept, but dammit, it's what I'm discovering on my own.


----------



## butch (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> The whole concept of the heroine becoming similar to the villain is also seen in _Terminator 2_, actually; I don't know that it's a matter of gender issue there so much as a character issue, since James Cameron does use the same theme elsewhere.
> 
> However, I consider _Aliens _and _Alien_ grouped together only by story. The imagery in the two is really rather different, I think. Although the vagina dentata _is_ present in the first, the overwhelming imagery is, I think, phallic in nature rather than vaginal.
> 
> Granted, I haven't read jack shit on this, and I'm kind of making it up as I go. I know it's not an original observation or concept, but dammit, it's what I'm discovering on my own.



Oh, I'm not criticizing you at all, I'm just being slightly playful because I'm often full of shit, like now. Although the Stephen King part I found really cool when I first read it, and I don't remember what King claims about the sexual imagery in the Alien films, but he made that claim, if I recall, because of the similarities between some of Lovecraft's alien creatures and the alien, and he asserted that Lovecraft's aliens were all vaginal, not phallic, if that makes sense.

I'd love to hear more about your Alien paper, if you do write it. I once wrote a paper for flim class on David Cronenberg's films (this was a long time ago), so I enjoy talking about good horror films.


----------



## ripley (Oct 24, 2007)

I just want to say I love how this thread is going.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 24, 2007)

This thread has caused me to shove my finger through my peanut butter cup like it was an alien bursting out of a chest.  I now have peanut butter cup fragments all over my keyboard.

*licks*


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 24, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This thread has caused me to shove my finger through my peanut butter cup like it was an alien bursting out of a chest.  I now have peanut butter cup fragments all over my keyboard.
> 
> **licks**



Seventeen fat chicks just fainted from excitement. You'll be responsible for all of the posts that look like this:



out.of.habit said:


> jkng fsbhjl;a9
> l,/?'"""""""""


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2007)

why, IN THE HELL, have i seen peanut butter cups and snickers mentioned, and no one's shared with me yet?!

rude. all y'all.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

I confess that sometimes I wish I could sing like Freddy Mercury....and pull of that wicked 'stache. Buuut, I can't sing nearly that well and I can't grow facial hair to save my life. Worst beard in Antarctica....


----------



## mossystate (Oct 24, 2007)

I confess that I am upset ( :doh: ) that Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares is not on tonight because of some STUPID baseball game....grrrrrrr.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 25, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I am upset ( :doh: ) that Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares is not on tonight because of some STUPID baseball game....grrrrrrr.



Start an anti-sports rant in Hyde Park.

Works for me.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2007)

IC that I've been unusually horny lately. It's weird.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 25, 2007)

I confess that I have the same confession as Blackjack.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've been unusually horny lately. It's weird.



*Unusually *horny?

Are you even leaving your room?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> *Unusually *horny?



Yeah, that's what's got me worried! I may not have any skin left on there by the end of the month.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I am upset ( :doh: ) that Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares is not on tonight because of some STUPID baseball game....grrrrrrr.


 
Help! Help! I can't give rep to Mossy! Help!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Oct 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Help! Help! I can't give rep to Mossy! Help!



I'd give you an assist, but I'm still celebrating the Red Sox's win.


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've been unusually horny lately. It's weird.



How is that unusual? No. Wait. Don't answer that.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 25, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'd give you an assist, but I'm still celebrating the Red Sox's win.



Red Sox...is that a sports team..or does this post need to be in the Fashion forum...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2007)

Tina said:


> How is that unusual? No. Wait. Don't answer that.



I mean, like, more so than usual.

I know that's sort of like trying to describe something darker than black, but it's true.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 25, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'd give you an assist, but I'm still celebrating the Red Sox's win.



Didn't read the quote, so at first I thought this was an offer to assist BlackJack. :doh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 25, 2007)

IC I am bummed by book didn't get picked up by an agent. I guess writing a kids book isn't as easy as it looks.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I mean, like, more so than usual.
> 
> I know that's sort of like trying to describe something darker than black, but it's true.



Nigel Tufnel: It's like, how much more could Blackjack masturbate? And the answer is none. None more masturbate.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 25, 2007)

IC that I'd really rather not think about how frequently Blackjack masturbates.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 25, 2007)

oh and this isn't really a confession, but whatev. haha

The teacher in the classroom behind me was singing "Rain rain go away" to her students and when the part that goes "come again another day" came up one little girl went berserk with

PWEASE NO! NO PWEASE!

*runs out of room sobbing uncontrollably*

out to my desk and goes "ooh, a cookie" *blank stare* 

our minds definitely work the same way.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Nigel Tufnel: It's like, how much more could Blackjack masturbate? And the answer is none. None more masturbate.



STOP SAYING FUNNY THINGS.

I almost choked on my sandwich and I can't rep you again yet.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 25, 2007)

The fact the Day after Christmas is not a paid holiday.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 25, 2007)

I found this on my way home:







Subway's down with doom, yo.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I found this on my way home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



best. picture. ever.

doomy doom ooh.

:wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 25, 2007)

IC I kind of admire spammers who get straight to the point. 

Case in point - from REV CHIMA BEKO: HELLO YOUR ATM CARD.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 25, 2007)

The Apple Store Exchange

Me: Hi, my iPod has been experiencing some problems, I was wondering if it could be helped?

Employee: Do you have your iPod on you?

Me: Yes, let me get that. *hands employee iPod*

Employee: Wow, this is very bulky, it must be one of the much older models, let me check with my manager *runs away*

Me: *faintly in the distance* IT HAS A CASE ON IT!

dumbass.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> The Apple Store Exchange
> 
> Me: Hi, my iPod has been experiencing some problems, I was wondering if it could be helped?
> 
> ...



Please please please tell me that he wasn't standing underneath a sign that said "Genius."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh man, I can't believe I left the fact that he was wearing this on his shirt out!

the bar has been lowered. 

View attachment top-geniusbar081407.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh man, I can't believe I left the fact that he was wearing this on his shirt out!
> 
> the bar has been lowered.



Ohh nooo. That's not right. I'm crushed!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 25, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I'd really rather not think about how frequently Blackjack masturbates.



I confess I may not think as frequently as Blackjack masturbates.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 25, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> The fact the Day after Christmas is not a paid holiday.



Boxing Day is a paid holiday here.

*gloats*

Move to Canada. Don't worry, there are LOTS of jobs here.



(We've also got a more valuable dollar than the yanks)

*gloats some more*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 26, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Boxing Day is a paid holiday here.
> 
> *gloats*
> 
> ...



Hey, only by 2 cents! (As of last Thursday)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hey, only by 2 cents! (As of last Thursday)


How much is that on $ 1,000,000,000?


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> How much is that on $ 1,000,000,000?



It don't matter none, cause this is 'Merika, and we don't like nuthin' but what we got in 'Merika! We dona like none of yous communists anyhow!

edit: I have no idea where this came from...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like it came from a time long ago...

(speaking of about 50 years...)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 26, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess I may not think as frequently as Blackjack masturbates.



I don't think it's a matter of how much time he spends masturbating, but how little time he DOESN'T.

After a while, I would think all you get is a PFFT of air. At least with that you can use it to clean your keyboard.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2007)

So I need to replace my serpentine belts.

This will cost more money than I currently have.

Simply put, _shit_.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, doesn't _that_ just suck big, hairy, moose-cock.  


_"Need to"_ get it replaced ('cause it's broken), or _"should"?_


Good luck, Mr. Jack.


----------



## ripley (Oct 26, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, doesn't _that_ just suck big, hairy, moose-cock.



You Canadians must get _really_ bored in the winter.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, doesn't _that_ just suck big, hairy, moose-cock.
> 
> 
> _"Need to"_ get it replaced ('cause it's broken), or _"should"?_
> ...



It's the sort of "should" that means that they've got a good chance of breaking within the next 200 miles.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 26, 2007)

ripley said:


> You Canadians must get _really_ bored in the winter.



You have _no idea_...



The _fake antler industry_, however, is _booming!_


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 26, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I'd really rather not think about how frequently Blackjack masturbates.



We don't need to think about it - he tells us!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2007)

I just ate my taco.

Ok, this was actual food and not my personal taqueria. I need a Tums, but, I have no Tums. I think I have taken maybe 3 in my 45 years on this planet, yet curse myself when I want one and don't have any.

That's all...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I just ate my taco.
> 
> Ok, this was actual food and not my personal taqueria. I need a Tums, but, I have no Tums. I think I have taken maybe 3 in my 45 years on this planet, yet curse myself when I want one and don't have any.
> 
> That's all...



Thanks for the clarification, Mossy. Because if you'd been eating your personal taqueria, I'd have had to kill you. Envy does terrible things to people, it does


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Mossy. Because if you'd been eating your personal taqueria, I'd have had to kill you. Envy does terrible things to people, it does



Pffft..if I could do that, I would be lighting the candles right now and slippin some Barry into the CD player..maybe a snort of cognac( as that would fit with Barry ) if I was making me a lil shy.

Don't hate me because I am flexible.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Pffft..if I could do that, I would be lighting the candles right now and slippin some Barry into the CD player..maybe a snort of cognac( as that would fit with Barry ) if I was making me a lil shy.
> 
> Don't hate me because I am flexible.




Well see, when I'm making myself a little shy, I have this little pep talk routine that goes something like this: "Self, you know you're hot, you know you want me, you know that chances are really, really good that your dead relatives have other things & people to watch (if there's really an afterlife to begin with ... and here, sometimes I'll go off on a tangent about religion and the meaning of life, just like I'm going off on a tangent here ... and then I'll lose all interest in ... myself ... but by God, I'm no longer quite so bashful with me, either)." 

Then I'll turn on the TV, and if "Gossip Girl" isn't on, "Deal or No Deal" works just fine, as a substitute


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well see, when I'm making myself a little shy, I have this little pep talk routine that goes something like this: "Self, you know you're hot, you know you want me, you know that chances are really, really good that your dead relatives have other things & people to watch (if there's really an afterlife to begin with ... and here, sometimes I'll go off on a tangent about religion and the meaning of life, just like I'm going off on a tangent here ... and then I'll lose all interest in ... myself ... but by God, I'm no longer quite so bashful with me, either)."
> 
> Then I'll turn on the TV, and if "Gossip Girl" isn't on, "Deal or No Deal" works just fine, as a substitute




I cannot read past.." Well see, when I'm making myself a little shy "..sorry...you might be telling me that you cover your parts in olive loaf and imagine a giant baguette is coming at you.......lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala...


ignorance is bliss..ignorance is bliss.....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I cannot read past.." Well see, when I'm making myself a little shy "..sorry...you might be telling me that you cover your parts in olive loaf and imagine a giant baguette is coming at you.......lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala...
> 
> 
> ignorance is bliss..ignorance is bliss.....



Woman, please. I had you at "well see".


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2007)

Heartburn is not a usual problem for me. But I still stock the basics: tums, rolaids, alka seltzer (lemon-lime flavored), and pepto bismol.


----------



## Tina (Oct 27, 2007)

I hear that baking soda and water is good for that, though I've never tried it.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2007)

Tina, a little birdy in my PM's told me to do that very thing. I will put it off until my roomie orders me to stop whining and try it..and will report back.


----------



## Tina (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope it helps, honey. I think I need it, took, after too much jerkey and too many madelines.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 27, 2007)

bless me Dimensions for I have sinned it has been two weeks since my last confession: 

1) I guess I'm goin to the BBW bash here in Chicagy tomorrow night only a) I have no idea what to wear 2) I have no idea how I'm getting there (it might as well be in Poughkeepsie or Walla Walla...'tis way the freak out in the burbs) c) I'm lookin forward to this regardless, partly because

2) I had a really luvly lunch with Ivy and Holly Tuesday. Some very super-nice chicks, they are . We had a lot of fun. And they should be there! As well as a few other Dims folks--

3) Errr...I fergit. Must go do stuff.

Luv and happy transitional season sinus health--
etc.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2007)

*L*..quite the combo..I finished off the 80 pound jug of choc raisins...let's blame the full moon!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 27, 2007)

I just came in here to post this image, as I don't recall seeing it yet. It seems terribly appropriate.
NOW CONFESS!!!! 

View attachment spanishinq0go.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2007)

This is utter fucking brilliance and I am _so _using that excuse should the need arise.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 27, 2007)

IC that I am really excited about the HB party tonight! However, this will be my first bbw event ever (11 years or so) without my girly Leesa..I'm gonna miss her.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so angry right now. My mom just got off the phone with a scammer. He was like "I'm from New Providian. People like you on social security are eligible for free healthcare for life. All you have to do is give me your bank account number..." Luckily, my mom's smart enough to know that's a scam and hang up. Then, he called back, and I talked to him. He was like "Ma'am, why'd you hang up?" I said "She hung up because you're a scammer. Call here one more time, and we're calling the cops." He tried to fast-talk me, and I hung up on him. 

We called the police non-emergency line. They didn't even take my mom's contact info - totally not interested. "No harm, no foul" is what the guy told her. So we reported it to the AG and the FTC. I REALLY hope these guys aren't scamming other senior citizens as we speak - but I bet they are.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 27, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am so angry right now. My mom just got off the phone with a scammer. He was like "I'm from New Providian. People like you on social security are eligible for free healthcare for life. All you have to do is give me your bank account number..." Luckily, my mom's smart enough to know that's a scam and hang up. Then, he called back, and I talked to him. He was like "Ma'am, why'd you hang up?" I said "She hung up because you're a scammer. Call here one more time, and we're calling the cops." He tried to fast-talk me, and I hung up on him.
> 
> We called the police non-emergency line. They didn't even take my mom's contact info - totally not interested. "No harm, no foul" is what the guy told her. So we reported it to the AG and the FTC. I REALLY hope these guys aren't scamming other senior citizens as we speak - but I bet they are.



If your mom is over 65, she may be a member or may have friends/siblings who are. They keep a close watch on the scum sucking bottom feeding pieces of garbage who prey on senior citizens. This is *revolting.*

FYI, police non-emergency lines are more for local issues that are public health/safety related. The AG office should keep tabs on this sort of thing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 27, 2007)

Fug...headcold/sinusinfarction is taking over. I blame...well, the sinus infection. And my pal who hasn't gotten over being sick who was hangin around this week. Not sure I'm gonna be able to be a celebratory ffat-ffolk in the burbs tonight. 

Just a-whining! Thankee kindly. Sniff.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Fug...headcold/sinusinfarction is taking over. I blame...well, the sinus infection. And my pal who hasn't gotten over being sick who was hangin around this week. Not sure I'm gonna be able to be a celebratory ffat-ffolk in the burbs tonight.
> 
> Just a-whining! Thankee kindly. Sniff.



I hear you Lizzy. There's a party tonight at a friend's house that I've literally waited all month for. And I feel like crap with some sort of cold and can't see myself getting the energy in the next two hours to go. Trying to keep myself out of self pity mode--I think that might be making me so exhausted! ha!

If you do go out to the party, I hope it's fun!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, fun's over. I just read one of the thread titles as *The World Is Being Turned Into a Prison Bidet*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 28, 2007)

Tiffanies...I didn't make it. I'm all bleary-eyed and soggy and AdvilCold&Sinussed and...whatcha gonna do. Couldn't miraculously ignore this one/make it go away. OH WELL. Grumble...grumble.

Didja go? Heh? I hope you did what was best for you, whatever that was. Maybe you needed rest, luv.

Ungh. Mirrors + headcolds = dangeroux.



activistfatgirl said:


> I hear you Lizzy. There's a party tonight at a friend's house that I've literally waited all month for. And I feel like crap with some sort of cold and can't see myself getting the energy in the next two hours to go. Trying to keep myself out of self pity mode--I think that might be making me so exhausted! ha!
> 
> If you do go out to the party, I hope it's fun!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 28, 2007)

Feel better, Liz and AFG.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 28, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Tiffanies...I didn't make it. I'm all bleary-eyed and soggy and AdvilCold&Sinussed and...whatcha gonna do. Couldn't miraculously ignore this one/make it go away. OH WELL. Grumble...grumble.
> 
> Didja go? Heh? I hope you did what was best for you, whatever that was. Maybe you needed rest, luv.
> 
> Ungh. Mirrors + headcolds = dangeroux.



I didn't go out either. Slept for hours n hours and woke today with all the symptoms but some energy. Made some food and even swept and mopped! Argh, now to get some work done. Amazing how even when I'm not well enough to have fun, I'm well enough to sit in front of a computer and do web layout. Woe. Is. Me!



Santaclear said:


> Feel better, Liz and AFG.


Spanks, Santa. Onwards and upwards! *cough*


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 28, 2007)

When something seems too good to be true, he probably is.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 28, 2007)

IC that if i wasn't already taken, I'd totally be throwing myself at Graffes. :smitten:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 28, 2007)

IC that being without DSL is driving me mad! Dial-up sucks, but I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 28, 2007)

I also confess that every time I think of Summer telling the waiter that the "second meal" (WTF did he mean by that?? LOL) was "EXTRA"...I laugh so hard I almost pee myself. :happy: 

Summer...I love you..you are SO EXTRA!!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 28, 2007)

IC that I'm completely, whorishly, unbelievably smitten with the show Heroes. I've been curious about it for awhile, and Burtimus and I finally managed to sit down and watch it together. Holy moley, what a remarkable show. I haven't been this television-addicted since the first season of _24_.


----------



## SummerG (Oct 29, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I also confess that every time I think of Summer telling the waiter that the "second meal" (WTF did he mean by that?? LOL) was "EXTRA"...I laugh so hard I almost pee myself. :happy:
> 
> Summer...I love you..you are SO EXTRA!!!!



LMAO! I'm never living that one down, am I? I love you too Goofester! 

EXTRA!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 29, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Feel better, Liz and AFG.



Thanks Santyclaus.



activistfatgirl said:


> Amazing how even when I'm not well enough to have fun, I'm well enough to sit in front of a computer and do web layout. Woe. Is. Me!



hain't that the truth. BOO!

coldssuck.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 29, 2007)

I only made $42 tonight for my tutoring gig, compared to $200-some last week. Somewhat disappointing. But I'm comforting myself by remembering that it's $42 than I would have made sitting at home on my ass.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 29, 2007)

Just read another thread title as *Man arrested for everything!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Now, this slowly gets a really disturbing touch...


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

i confess that after passing out on the floor of my living room for 3 hours... that i can't tell if, at 7:37am, i'm actually falling asleep or waking up right now.

*ponders the upcoming day*

eh, fuck that, i'm falling asleep.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 30, 2007)

IC that despite my attempts to socialize, despite my belief that I truly am growing up with confidence, I still manage to lose my words, just smiling and avoiding eye contact, with a girl in my class. Today, we both volunteered to answer a question at the same time, and when the teacher looked to us saying "It's a tie," I looked over and couldn't even manage a "Go ahead." I just looked down and smiled.

Sigh... confidence is far more difficult with someone who has both looks and brains. Will I eventually grow out of this silly habit, or is there some secret I don't know? Come, out with it!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

I confess that I've completely fucked up my sense of time and regular sleep patterns for at least the next week. Shit. :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2007)

I confess that I just woke up an hour ago, it's my day off but I'm still in a stupor from not sleeping much for the past 50 years, and I've fucked up my sense of time and rhythm and all that is acceptable and decent for at least 30 more years.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that I just woke up an hour ago, it's my day off but I'm still in a stupor from not sleeping much for the past 50 years, and I've fucked up my sense of time and rhythm and all that is acceptable and decent for at least 30 more years.



ouch. sounds a bit awkward.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ouch. sounds a bit awkward.



It's a snafu. A real faux pas, I'd say. There must be a good French term for it. Carte blanche.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Menage a trois?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Er... tabula rasa?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2007)

It's very quain.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2007)

ATTN ALL:

_It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!_ is currently playing on ABC.

I advise you all to watch it.

That is all.


(Yes, this is far more important than my American Film essay.)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 30, 2007)

IC it's 1 am here. I just got home from an all girls 80's night where we watched Dirty Dancing and ended up drinking over 4 bottles of wine and 3 bottles of Babycham. Then met up with the boys at Becca's and everyone drunkenly played musical instruments. It was soooo lovely! I will post pics tomorrow.  Right now Im hittin' the sack!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2007)

You know, I realized only this week that my manager Tony reminds me of some sort of cross between Joe Pesci's Tommy in _Goodfellas_ and Eli Wallach's Tuco in _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_- particularly when he gets excited and angry.

This is simultaneously cool and disturbing.


----------



## ripley (Oct 31, 2007)

If you are old enough to drive yourself YOU ARE TOO OLD TO TRICK OR TREAT.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 31, 2007)

*slinks away from ripley's front door*


----------



## ripley (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd have tricks AND treats for you, sweetness. :kiss2:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2007)

i confess that video cameras at work are awesome. people do some really strange things when they think no one can see them...


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *slinks away from ripley's front door*



Don't feel bad, BBMe, John still does it. 

I know what you mean, though, rip. Save it for the kids!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 1, 2007)

_IC that if I had the chance to do it all again, I wouldn't change a thing._


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 1, 2007)

I confess that while retail does not cure 99 percent or even 33 or even 30 or even 20 or even 15 or even OKAY NONE of life's problems, it sure does feel good while you have that little buygasm. Even on a tiny scale. Tiny scale being the good operative word phrase--nothing wrong with that, yes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 1, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that while retail does not cure 99 percent or even 33 or even 30 or even 20 or even 15 or even OKAY NONE of life's problems, it sure does feel good while you have that little buygasm. Even on a tiny scale. Tiny scale being the good operative word phrase--nothing wrong with that, yes.



Co-sign! I just came back from doing a little therapy of the retail persuasion myself...got great deals and I'm so happy I could squeal!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 1, 2007)

I ate a waaaaay to much halloween candy over the last 3 days and I don't feel guilty!


----------



## Ash (Nov 1, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> I ate a waaaaay to much halloween candy over the last 3 days and I don't feel guilty!



This post reminded me of a comment I heard at work the yesterday. 

We were having a little Halloween party, and I was standing there, eating some cake and chatting with a coworker. I hear this guy behind me say something about "extra pounds" and, of course, my ears perk up. He was talking about his 10 year old daughter and how he wasn't allowing her to go trick-or-treating because she didn't need the candy. She already had too many "extra pounds". Seriously. What. the. fuck.

I haven't been there long enough to cause a fight yet, but I really wanted to turn around and say "Oh yeah, my parents didn't allow me to go trick-or-treating either because of my 'extra pounds'. So, instead of dressing up and traipsing through the neighborhood with the other kids, I knocked over a bakery and spent the whole night eating my way through the pastry case. Good luck!"


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 1, 2007)

W H O A. 
I... huh. Words escape me. This hits very close to home for me. So much to say, so few words to express what I'm thinking. "What. the. fuck." is right. 

Too bad he couldn't see the trick-or-treating for the exercise she'd get running around the neighborhood, and cut the poor girl a break.

If I regain control of my ability to form coherent sentences, I may come back to this.



Ashley said:


> This post reminded me of a comment I heard at work the yesterday.
> 
> We were having a little Halloween party, and I was standing there, eating some cake and chatting with a coworker. I hear this guy behind me say something about "extra pounds" and, of course, my ears perk up. He was talking about his 10 year old daughter and how he wasn't allowing her to go trick-or-treating because she didn't need the candy. She already had too many "extra pounds". Seriously. What. the. fuck.
> 
> I haven't been there long enough to cause a fight yet, but I really wanted to turn around and say "Oh yeah, my parents didn't allow me to go trick-or-treating either because of my 'extra pounds'. So, instead of dressing up and traipsing through the neighborhood with the other kids, I knocked over a bakery and spent the whole night eating my way through the pastry case. Good luck!"


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

That's insane, Ashley. Insane. Sad, infuriating, STUPID...and insane. And counterproductive; pretty much guaranteed to raise a child with eating disorders.

Yungh .


----------



## ripley (Nov 2, 2007)

THREE TIMES yahoo has just disappeared my literati window and given my opponents my rating points in the middle of a game. THREE TIMES IN A ROW.



I HATE YAHOO.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2007)

Ashley said:


> This post reminded me of a comment I heard at work the yesterday.
> 
> We were having a little Halloween party, and I was standing there, eating some cake and chatting with a coworker. I hear this guy behind me say something about "extra pounds" and, of course, my ears perk up. He was talking about his 10 year old daughter and how he wasn't allowing her to go trick-or-treating because she didn't need the candy. She already had too many "extra pounds". Seriously. What. the. fuck.
> 
> I haven't been there long enough to cause a fight yet, but I really wanted to turn around and say "Oh yeah, my parents didn't allow me to go trick-or-treating either because of my 'extra pounds'. So, instead of dressing up and traipsing through the neighborhood with the other kids, I knocked over a bakery and spent the whole night eating my way through the pastry case. Good luck!"



Ashley, be sure to let him know how well that works.

"I have a friend who was a chubby child - her name's Ginny. Her parents wouldn't give her candy on Easter or Christmas morning - only fruit. She got to trick or treat, but had to trade the candy for - you guessed it - fruit. Yeah, that's really a great idea - she's 450 pounds now, and she couldn't BE more beautiful. Keep up the good work!"


----------



## elle camino (Nov 3, 2007)

oh my GOD red wine hangover. whyyyy.
i bet my teeth are so fucking purple right now. ugh.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 3, 2007)

ripley said:


> THREE TIMES yahoo has just disappeared my literati window and given my opponents my rating points in the middle of a game. THREE TIMES IN A ROW.
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE YAHOO.



i hate yahoo also


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 5, 2007)

Ive decided to take up cross stich. I bought little ones with a single picture of a penguin and a monkey, and another with an owl. Just small ones to get me started to see if i really enjoy it  Im so excited! Im such a crafts nerd!! Woohoo!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2007)

IC that I am totally bringing a razor into work today to put into my desk. Just because I woke up on Halloween last week and was too tired to shave properly and ended up going in with Hitler-esque facial hair.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 5, 2007)

BGB - Post pix pls kthx.

Sasha - I love cross-stitch! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I am totally bringing a razor into work today to put into my desk. Just because I woke up on Halloween last week and was too tired to shave properly and ended up going in with Hitler-esque facial hair.



hahahahahahhaaha HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEN. oh. oh no. nice... costume? 

good idea, though.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 5, 2007)

Ashley said:


> This post reminded me of a comment I heard at work the yesterday.
> 
> We were having a little Halloween party, and I was standing there, eating some cake and chatting with a coworker. I hear this guy behind me say something about "extra pounds" and, of course, my ears perk up. He was talking about his 10 year old daughter and how he wasn't allowing her to go trick-or-treating because she didn't need the candy. She already had too many "extra pounds". Seriously. What. the. fuck.
> 
> I haven't been there long enough to cause a fight yet, but I really wanted to turn around and say "Oh yeah, my parents didn't allow me to go trick-or-treating either because of my 'extra pounds'. So, instead of dressing up and traipsing through the neighborhood with the other kids, I knocked over a bakery and spent the whole night eating my way through the pastry case. Good luck!"




Ahhh it won't let me rep you again! Heyyyyy I approve of any and allllll inappropriate out bursts that conclude putting ignorant jerks in their place! ..Next time don't hold back.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 5, 2007)

IC a friend of mine suggested next year I dress up like General Douglas McArthur as she puts it "you're the only one as arrogant to pull it off" somehow that doesn't sound to complimentary in hindsight.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2007)

IC that I have an enormous, enthusiastically lusty crush on Tyson Ritter, the front(boy) for "All American Rejects." I'd love to make him my "Dirty Little Secret"


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, Rosa Parks had nothing to complain about compared to you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, Rosa Parks had nothing to complain about compared to you.



I'd be offended, and I'd take lots and lots of umbrage (my new buzzword for the day), but the truth is, I haven't a clue what you're on about, woman.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a hankerin' for a hunk'a cheese.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I have a hankerin' for a hunk'a cheese.



Me, too...but cheese man has a hankerin' for money...which I haven't got right now.

I'm raiding the remote reaches of my shelves.

I'm freezing, hungry, and bored.




And whiny.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd be offended, and I'd take lots and lots of umbrage (my new buzzword for the day), but the truth is, I haven't a clue what you're on about, woman.



Oh, forgot to ask.....still holding your breath?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Oh, forgot to ask.....still holding your breath?



No, the stench has passed.

Are you still picking the scabs? It will never heal that way, you know.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm totally hopped up on Addy and Caffine so I can stay awake so I can finally write a paper I have kind of been putting off. The only problem is I totally have writers block and am like... running into walls because I have so much energy and nothing constructive to use it on lol


----------



## saucywench (Nov 6, 2007)

IC that the temperature has dropped 30 degrees from the time I went to bed last night at 10:30 (75F) until I woke up a few minutes ago at 6:00 (45F). :blink:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2007)

It took 20 minutes, but I've more of less de-werewolfed my face.

Shaved, that is. If you saw me in the Halloween pics, you'd realize how badly I needed it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It took 20 minutes, but I've more of less de-werewolfed my face.
> 
> Shaved, that is. If you saw me in the Halloween pics, you'd realize how badly I needed it.



Just make sure you did a good job so no one gets Führer-ious at you for accidently showing up to work looking like Hitler.

I just really wanted to use Führer-ious in a sentence today. Thank you.

:bow::bow:


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just make sure you did a good job so no one gets Führer-ious at you for accidently showing up to work looking like Hitler.
> 
> I just really wanted to use Führer-ious in a sentence today. Thank you.
> 
> :bow::bow:



oh ... yes, yes indeed ... that was quite good. :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It took 20 minutes, but I've more of less de-werewolfed my face.
> 
> Shaved, that is. If you saw me in the Halloween pics, you'd realize how badly I needed it.



Guy we need some pictures!

Also, Fuhrer-ious, haha, hilarious.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 6, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Also, Fuhrer-ious, haha, *hitlerious*.



Fixed that for ya.

You're welcome.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> You're welcome.



Oh dear god that's brilliant! Why didn't I think of that?! :doh:

"I think I'll have the luftwaffles for breakfast today."


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 6, 2007)

Miami Ink's on now..in case you're not paying attention to the Inked thread. I just saw our Stan!! Deidra's on this one, too..in case you haven't heard....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 6, 2007)

Watching it right now!


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2007)

IC, we're going to Reno tomorrow and I am sooooo excited. Yes, I know we go every fall but it's been kind of a crappy 3-4 months so I'm even happier about it than I usually am.


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay! Have a fabulous vacation, Fri! It sure is well deserved.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 7, 2007)

IC that I would gladly fellate someone...if they could make my hip pain go away.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I would gladly fellate someone...if they could make my hip pain go away.



I confess that I hope you feel better and don't have to suffer too badly.


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, Mellie.  What's wrong with your hip?


----------



## SparklingBBW (Nov 7, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I would gladly fellate someone...if they could make my hip pain go away.



With all due respect to you Mellie (and hoping you get some pain relief soonly), IC that my dirty little mind just had to take this idea a bit further: 

If fellatio really did relieve pain then.....

*there would be a HUGE increase in the number of male nurses (cause, it's mostly the nurses who dispense pain meds).

*male doctors wouldn't worry so much about over-medicating for pain relief...in fact, they'd probably insist upon it.

*doctors would make sure it was "administered" q.1 hour (or sooner) rather than q.4 hours

*Bill Clinton would've had a whole different line of defense in his interactions with Ms. Lewinski

*Same goes for Senator Craig as above

*more people would understand what sublingually meant

*The TV show House would be VERY different if he was using this instead of Vicodin for pain relief

and finally....

*"shooting up" would take on a whole new meaning


Anybody have any more ideas? 

Gena


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Genarose54 said:


> *The TV show House would be VERY different if he was using this instead of Vicodin for pain relief



Damn, I'd gladly play the part of his nurse, then


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 7, 2007)

Jeff: Thank you SO much for your concern!

Tina: I have severe osteoarthritis in my hips. I fell asleep the night before last with my bedroom window open and there was a cold snap. I woke up in the middle of the night shivering cold...and barely able to walk. I see my doctor on Monday.


Genarose: YOU ARE MY HERO!


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, that sucks. Sorry to hear it. I hope you were able to put some heat on it to get it to feel a bit better.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 8, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> "I think I'll have the luftwaffles for breakfast today."



*LuftROFL !*


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2007)

ic that sitting on top of the washer to keep it from jumping around the floor in the spin cycle (because you are only washing two hoodies...) made this fat girl giggle for ten minutes straight.

:happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ic that sitting on top of the washer to keep it from jumping around the floor in the spin cycle (because you are only washing two hoodies...) made this fat girl giggle for ten minutes straight.
> 
> :happy:



Yeah, suuuure. That's definitely the reason you were riding the washing machine. 

I hope you washed it afterwards.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, suuuure. That's definitely the reason you were riding the washing machine.
> 
> I hope you washed it afterwards.



pervjack.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 8, 2007)

Listening to a song that your partner made for you when you were courting can be back such fond and sweet memories...that, I confess. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 8, 2007)

Soupy, that makes me think of that video I love. With the BBW sitting on the washer. I SO want the song on MP3, but I could never find it anywhere.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 8, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Soupy, that makes me think of that video I love. With the BBW sitting on the washer. I SO want the song on MP3, but I could never find it anywhere.



Lo-Rider - She's So Skinny
I got it off of LimeWire


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 8, 2007)

That's it! I think I looked for it on ITunes and couldn't find it.  Thanks, Mel!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 8, 2007)

that reminded me to go watch that video again.
someone find me the girl with the iron so i can figure out a way for us to make babies.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 8, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's it! I think I looked for it on ITunes and couldn't find it.  Thanks, Mel!



Welcome :bow:


Pssssssssst...it's Mellie, btw


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry, I call all my friends named "Melanie" "Mel" for short. I'll cut it out.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 8, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry, I call all my friends named "Melanie" "Mel" for short. I'll cut it out.




Thanks! I'm a big baby about it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 9, 2007)

can't move...foot asleep...ow...

edit: all better.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 9, 2007)

Ughh! Worst slip of the tongue ever.

I asked my sister if she was having Jeff with lunch earlier. 

Jeff is her fiance. I lose.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 9, 2007)

Ah, but you win for spelling fiance correctly.

Grammar 101: Fiance - male. Fiancee - female.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, that reminds me....

Spelling practice for the day:

Hiya *Mellie*. Hope you had a great day today, *Mellie*! How are you, *Mellie*?

Just practicing.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 9, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh yeah, that reminds me....
> 
> Spelling practice for the day:
> 
> ...



I <3 you! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Ow. Just ow.


(Disclaimer: This post is *not* related to the posts above.)


----------



## ripley (Nov 9, 2007)

I just saw this commercial and I'm all freaked out.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## CAMellie (Nov 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> I just saw this commercial and I'm all freaked out.



Great! Now so am I. :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 9, 2007)

Anything to do with the eyes freaks me out.

*shudder*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought that it was pretty freakin' sweet, myself.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2007)

* makes a note to post a picture of me with both eyelids inside out *


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2007)

................................. 

View attachment cut2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2007)

IC that I have an exciting new project to partake in, although it's probably going to be a lot of work.

My mother found a whole bunch of plates in the attic that were given to her by her father a while back. They're collector's plates, from some plate-of-the-month club or something, the Bradley Exchange, I think. Anyways, some of the documentation and stuff is missing, so I'm going to have to match up the plates to what information is left so we know what we have and such so that she can sell them.

The difficulty is that only one of the plates was made in an English-speaking country. We have one from Russia, one from India, six from Thailand, and around a dozen from Hong Kong. Some of the paperwork on the latter group is in English, but most of it is in Chinese, which will make it a bit tough.

Anyways- it's gonna be a bit of Googling, some attempts at rough translation, and a whole lot of guesswork, but it should be really cool nonetheless.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I have an exciting new project to partake in, although it's probably going to be a lot of work.
> 
> My mother found a whole bunch of plates in the attic that were given to her by her father a while back. They're collector's plates, from some plate-of-the-month club or something, the Bradley Exchange, I think. Anyways, some of the documentation and stuff is missing, so I'm going to have to match up the plates to what information is left so we know what we have and such so that she can sell them.
> 
> ...



Check eBay! It's also a good way to see what people are paying.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Check eBay! It's also a good way to see what people are paying.



That's where she's going to sell them, but it'll be way easier figuring out what's what and all that if we know what they are.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 10, 2007)

I never get headaches. I think karma saves them all up and throws them into one huge headache, all at once. I have the HEADACHE FROM HELL today. 

I distracted myself from it temporarily, though, by sending Misty 19 names for Secret Snowflake! Wheeeeee! I'm so in the spirit of the season already!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> .................................



oh god ... now i just have something else to eat away my time with here at dimensions.

*wonders if she should start strategically responding to specific threads*

hmmm....


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

I confess that I am quite curious to know who wished to send a snowflake-thingy...hmmm.....
Suspicion? Intrigue? Why, I do believe so yes. Tune in next week.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I confess that I am quite curious to know who wished to send a snowflake-thingy...hmmm.....
> Suspicion? Intrigue? Why, I do believe so yes. Tune in next week.



dittooooooooooo. i can't wait.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2007)

headache of doom.

and the steelers better frigging win.

I CONFESS.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2007)

IC that I had an absurd amount of fun with those plates today, matching up the information and such, the Chinese with the English. It's way more interesting than I expected, and I haven't even started reading all the stories and stuff about the scenes depicted.


----------



## Ash (Nov 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I had an absurd amount of fun with those plates today, matching up the information and such, the Chinese with the English. It's way more interesting than I expected, and I haven't even started reading all the stories and stuff about the scenes depicted.



I'm picturing you, Mr. Beej, on Antiques Roadshow, telling people that their treasures are either worth millions or are just total crap.


----------



## ripley (Nov 11, 2007)

And then sneaking backstage to masturbate and getting caught by his sister.


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2007)

IC I feel bad and also guilty that I won't be able to participate in Misty's Secret Snowflake thingie. Last year I thought that by now I'd be moved, but no, I'm actually in the middle of packing and making arrangements, and too busy to send cards to anyone, Dims peeps or others IRL, etc. Bleh.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 11, 2007)

IC? Oh yeah I fried one of those last Wednesday Loaded down a 5 volt curcuit with 30 volts and fried the IC good I'll say


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm beginning to wonder why I'm so greedy and why I would want to work two jobs, even if it pays really really well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2007)

I know.. but this is so fun!  

View attachment screen2.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I know.. but this is so fun!




IC that I tried to click on one of the thread titles. :doh:

Don't laugh at me...I have a cold. *sniffle*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm bored right now... And I just finished a sub from Subway...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 12, 2007)

I confess that certain thread titles on the board tonight are making me think about deep frying a turkey after inserting asparagus between the um, labia and then, you know, tazing it afterwards.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that certain thread titles on the board tonight are making me think about deep frying a turkey after inserting asparagus between the um, labia and then, you know, tazing it afterwards.


 
Help! Help! I can't give rep to this post!


----------



## mejix (Nov 12, 2007)

i started thinking about tazing a turkey and ended up remembering the time i put the adapter on my tongue. 

ill try to go to sleep now.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 12, 2007)

ooooooooooookay.... woooooooooooooooah-kay. yes. um yes. holy shit. we have a fucking ghost in this apartment. okay. let me explain but i'm very uh, excited/freaked out by this so excuse the rambling in particular...

there were little instances before in this apartment where we kindof joked about the possibility of a ghost but rather chalked it up to either me or my roommate's general disregard to the true state of things before they happened (ie living room table i usually sit on the ground and type away on my laptop at is positioned way differently in the room, but maybe i just moved it when i went to get up... yeaaah, that's it. iiii moved it). and other slightly stranger stuff like the volume on my 6-cd giant stereo turning up on its own. like, where i watched the digital display go:

volume: 23
volume: 24
volume: 25
volume: 26

which in case you're wondering... is quite deafening and very fucking freaky.

but still, i chalked this up to some electronical glitch with the stereo. heh. right? a glitch. totally.

BUT THEN. I WAKE UP FIFTEEEEN EFFIN' MINUTES AGO AND THINK, hmmm, i kinda gotta go to the bathroom, and i gotta brush these teeth.

so i get out of my cozy bed/room, make my way there, and head back.

AND MY BEDROOM WINDOW IS WIDE FUCKING OPEN. WIIIIIDE OPEN. i mean, these are heavy, solid windows. there's no fucking explanation. my apartment is way high up and too in the middle of nowhere for anyone/thing to possibly get in from outside. my roommate is not home. i was sitting in my bed debating for a solid ten minutes if i really had to get up and if the window was somehow opened through a sleepwalking kind of state, i would have at least felt the friiiigid breeze coming in when i woke up. so clearly it was closed when I WENT TO THE BATHROOM. this is ... this is ...

this is me going out of my damn mind. :blink:

please go away, whoever you are!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ooooooooooookay.... woooooooooooooooah-kay. yes. um yes. holy shit. we have a fucking ghost in this apartment. okay. let me explain but i'm very uh, excited/freaked out by this so excuse the rambling in particular...



Yeah, sounds like you've got yourself a ghost of some sort there.  You could try talking to it, asking it to stop, that sometimes works.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 12, 2007)

I just want to say .. that is one sensible specter. I mean if I were going to haunt some one, it'd definitely be some of the women on this forum

whoa. whats going on here? where are all the towels? woe is me! 

I'll just have to use this tissue in which to dry off.

:wubu:

oh no .. where are my tissues .. and so .. on and so .. forth ..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 12, 2007)

I was wondering why I couldn't find my towel this morning.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ooooooooooookay.... woooooooooooooooah-kay. yes. um yes. holy shit. we have a fucking ghost in this apartment. okay. let me explain but i'm very uh, excited/freaked out by this so excuse the rambling in particular...
> 
> there were little instances before in this apartment where we kindof joked about the possibility of a ghost but rather chalked it up to either me or my roommate's general disregard to the true state of things before they happened (ie living room table i usually sit on the ground and type away on my laptop at is positioned way differently in the room, but maybe i just moved it when i went to get up... yeaaah, that's it. iiii moved it). and other slightly stranger stuff like the volume on my 6-cd giant stereo turning up on its own. like, where i watched the digital display go:
> 
> ...




"Yes, you are freaking out......man." 

View attachment supertrooperspic.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Nov 12, 2007)

Gimme a literacola.


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ooooooooooookay.... woooooooooooooooah-kay. yes. um yes. holy shit. we have a fucking ghost in this apartment. okay. let me explain but i'm very uh, excited/freaked out by this so excuse the rambling in particular...
> 
> there were little instances before in this apartment where we kindof joked about the possibility of a ghost but rather chalked it up to either me or my roommate's general disregard to the true state of things before they happened (ie living room table i usually sit on the ground and type away on my laptop at is positioned way differently in the room, but maybe i just moved it when i went to get up... yeaaah, that's it. iiii moved it). and other slightly stranger stuff like the volume on my 6-cd giant stereo turning up on its own. like, where i watched the digital display go:
> 
> ...




*Are you troubled by strange noises in the middle of the night? 

Do you experience feelings of dread in your basement or attic? 

Have you or your family ever seen a spook, spectre or ghost? 

If the answer is "yes," then don't wait another minute. 

Pick up the phone and call the professionals... *







*GHOSTBUSTERS! 

Our courteous and efficient staff is on call 24 hours a day to serve all your supernatural elimination needs. 

We're ready to believe you!*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 13, 2007)

mango said:


> *Are you troubled by strange noises in the middle of the night?
> 
> Do you experience feelings of dread in your basement or attic?
> 
> ...



Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say YES!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, sounds like you've got yourself a ghost of some sort there.  You could try talking to it, asking it to stop, that sometimes works.



oh trust me, i've already conversed with the tricky fucker. of course, it was a bit profanity-laced and stutterish and freaked out, and i'm fairly certain if i actually ever HEAD to bed tonight, i'll probably be levitating or something equally screwed up as such an hour into bed. i am NOT going into my closet, that much is certain. 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just want to say .. that is one sensible specter. I mean if I were going to haunt some one, it'd definitely be some of the women on this forum
> 
> whoa. whats going on here? where are all the towels? woe is me!
> 
> ...



towels? pretty mean! tissues though, with the weather outside? now, that's just cruel.

and what are you doing justin?! do not sympathize with the ghost!!! wha?! 

i'm giving my fist a good shake at you, you just can't see it. 



themadhatter said:


> "Yes, you are freaking out......man."



i can always rely on you to catch EVERY single fucking super troopers reference i EVER squeeze into a post, sig, profile, comment, avatar line, tombstone inscription, etc. well done sir! 



Carrie said:


> Gimme a literacola.



Will you just order a large, Farva?! 



mango said:


> *Are you troubled by strange noises in the middle of the night?
> 
> Do you experience feelings of dread in your basement or attic?
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha glad you're getting a laugh out of my misfortunes, jay! how cruel of you!!! 

and shit, if someone's ready to believe me and my roommate, give me their number ... because we are feeling quite damned insane right now.

i should note, however, if anything else happens i am SO calling _*Ghost Hunters*._


----------



## Friday (Nov 13, 2007)

Maybe it just has a thing for hot redheads.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i can always rely on you to catch EVERY single fucking super troopers reference i EVER squeeze into a post, sig, profile, comment, avatar line, tombstone inscription, etc. well done sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, what can I say, I'm not a guy who misses much. Oooooh!  Haha, yeah though a few days late on that one.

Also, don't spit in that burger, it's for a cop.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!

I confess that I LOVE TraciJo's new Profile picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh::smitten::smitten::eat1::eat2::bow::blink:


*eta....yes, I like to know where some are..at all times


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I confess that I LOVE TraciJo's new Profile picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh::smitten::smitten::eat1::eat2::bow::blink:
> 
> ...



Woman, for the love of all that is unholy, QUIT STALKING ME.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 13, 2007)

IC that I love Traci's picture, too, but kept forgetting to post it. Bad girlie, no cookie.

IAC that I'm secretly glad it's snowing like hell right now. It saves me from going to a party that while I wanted to go to it it meant a 45 minute drive in each direction and I need to be in bed early to work tomorrow.

The bummer is that I have an entire cookie sheet of homemade stuffed mushrooms that I just don't know what to do with. Any ideas?


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 13, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> IC that I love Traci's picture, too, but kept forgetting to post it. Bad girlie, no cookie.
> 
> IAC that I'm secretly glad it's snowing like hell right now. It saves me from going to a party that while I wanted to go to it it meant a 45 minute drive in each direction and I need to be in bed early to work tomorrow.
> 
> The bummer is that I have an entire cookie sheet of homemade stuffed mushrooms that I just don't know what to do with. Any ideas?



I have one really good idea, but I'm going to bet that you don't have any dry ice hanging around.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2007)

Would somebody PLEASE get Joan Baez to stop butchering songs?

First she blew the words to "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" (singing "'til so much cavalry came..." instead of "'til Stonewall's cavalry came..."), and now she's done a hatchet-job on Steve Earle's beautiful "Chrismas in Washington".

Witness the carnage here.

What she left out was the part after Steve sings "The unions have been busted, their proud red banners torn", from which point she SHOULD have continued with the next verse:

*"To listen to the radio, you'd think that all was well
But you and me and Cisco know it's going straight to hell"*

AND...the first half of the chorus:

*"So some back, Emma Goldman, rise up old Joe Hill
The barricades are going up, they cannot break our will"*

...before going into "come back to us Malcolm X..."


I have just never understood the appeal of this woman's singing, and disgraceful incidents like this just make it that much harder to try to like her.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy Crap!

There's finally some Wendell Ferguson on YouTube!

And here!

Here, too!


Even when he's just goofin' around, he's good (plus a hilarious guy, and friendly as all get-out). So nice to know that others will finally see him.


Woo-hoo!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *"So some back, Emma Goldman..."*


Yeah, I can butcher the lyrics too.

Obviously, that should read "come back", not "some back"...'cause that'd just be a different type of song entirely.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't think I've said it in a while, but I really love this place. You all make me smile, laugh, think, some of you piss me off or laugh at your ridiculousness (no offense.. I appreciate the entertainment), some of you inspire me to spend my money (money that is pretty precious these days), many of you just inspire me, period, some of you give me warm fuzzies, and some of you have made me cry and wish I could offer you a hug. All of this in one place. 

Thanks, Conrad, for all that you have given us here and everything you've put into it and thanks, everyone else for what you do to make it what it is.

Viva la Dimensions! 

Laura

(I feel like I should be crying into a beer as I type this.)


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2007)

the show on the national geographic channel right now is weirding me out.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 14, 2007)

IC that I had forgotten all about how it feels to be betrayed.

On a lighter note, I have a week off coming up!  And I'm debating what to have for dinner... I'm thinking of going out and "treating myself" to something... I find that cravings seem more frequent lately. Jury's out on that.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 15, 2007)

I think I'm in love & theres nothing I can do about it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 15, 2007)

I learned how to drive a stick shift, on the other side of the car, while driving on the other side of the road last night! Great fun. I don't dare do busy streets right now. Im still trying to get the whole clutch release timing down. Man I miss the land of automatics.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 15, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I learned how to drive a stick shift, on the other side of the car, while driving on the other side of the road last night! Great fun. I don't dare do busy streets right now. Im still trying to get the whole clutch release timing down. Man I miss the land of automatics.



I miss the land of automatics too. It's such a beautiful land. Cars are so easy to drive. Oh, I want to be there so much!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm starting to like Facebook...why?? It's just another time-suck. I guess because it's tidier than Myspace organizationally and also kinda...fun. So then why not Friendster, which has all the same qualities? I dunno. Last names seems to make a difference.

All I can say is...I don't wanna be doin these things when I'm 90, transferring all my personal info to version number 987235987. Life's too short. But for now it's fun!


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 15, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm starting to like Facebook...why?? It's just another time-suck. I guess because it's tidier than Myspace organizationally and also kinda...fun. So then why not Friendster, which has all the same qualities? I dunno. Last names seems to make a difference.
> 
> All I can say is...I don't wanna be doin these things when I'm 90, transferring all my personal info to version number 987235987. Life's too short. But for now it's fun!



I, too, have succumbed to the irresistible force that is teh myspace. Oh what have I done, what have I done....? Despite my deepest protestations and hitherto iron will, Tom and his many minions have overwhelmed my good sense and broken my spirit. I have become one of the many, the faceless, the people-with-so-much-glitter-and-music-on-their-page-that-it-takes-fifteen-minutes to-load-or-crashes-your-computer, the denizens of this virtual social universe. And now here I stand before you, broken and shackled by that disarming blue and white interface that says "Oh, come on in. No really, I'm harmless, look at how simple I look. While you're here, why don't you check out these new movies, or this band, and oh, it looks like this random stripper in your neighborhood wants to be your friend!" And then you know it is too late, you cannot run away. Teh myspace has you, and what teh myspace gets, teh myspace keeps. So my friends, a warning to you all, be wary of Tom!............................................Also, if you see me on there, feel free to add me 

I have noooooo idea where this came from.


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2007)

Sasha, that sounds like challenging fun. 


liz (di-va) said:


> I'm starting to like Facebook...why?? It's just another time-suck. I guess because it's tidier than Myspace organizationally and also kinda...fun. So then why not Friendster, which has all the same qualities? I dunno. Last names seems to make a difference.
> 
> All I can say is...I don't wanna be doin these things when I'm 90, transferring all my personal info to version number 987235987. Life's too short. But for now it's fun!



I like facebook better, too, Liz. And yeah, it can be a major time suck. I put more time into it at the start, but really just don't have the time, or the will, right now to do much there. Even less at MySpace. I haven't checked in there for... weeks, maybe months?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2007)

THERE'S JUST SO MUCH - SO SO MUCH - OH SO VERY MUCH!!!!

But in retrospect - 

Nothing that matters enough to get upset over. Nope not worth it a bit! 


I love my life!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


To Quote Heher Baba - "Don'y Worry Be Happy!"


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 16, 2007)

I've got a strange, sudden craving out of nowhere for a good cuddle tonight. But there's none to be found.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 16, 2007)

IC that, as much as the Turkey Break will be nice, I'll miss visiting here on a daily basis. I leave Saturday. Don't expect me back on until the Sunday after Turkey... 

I also C that there appears to be a new wave of people joining (hadn't checked the main board for a while). Both the people and the ideaof more people appear awesome. So this is my personal welcome to them all.


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2007)

Enjoy your holiday, Jeeves.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 16, 2007)

Many thanks, Tina. I wish the same for you. And for everyone here. :bow:


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> THERE'S JUST SO MUCH - SO SO MUCH - OH SO VERY MUCH!!!!
> 
> But in retrospect -
> 
> ...



Well, ok, but *I* just saved a bundle on my car insurance.


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2007)

. . . . .


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> . . . . .




View attachment funny-pictures-just15minutes-geico.jpg


hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2007)

Mellie, you got rep for giving me my first Dims laugh of the day.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2007)

same here...rep rep...my first laugh happened in PMlandia..but...thems are secret.......nom nom


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 16, 2007)

What show is this Farva guy from?

I confess I have no idea.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm taking a break from our off-the-cuff Die Hard movie marathon here to respond to this (and there will be an essay later on how Die Hard is everything American, what you think I'm joking?), but jesus tap-dancing christ he's from one of the funniest movies....of all time, Super Troopers! 

Someone back me up on this, I have prior commitments.

As much as I love ya Free, someone's about to get pistol whipped.... 

View attachment SuperTroopers_coolchrism5.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, then. I can put _that_ to rest...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 16, 2007)

IC that I might've made one of the worst mistakes of my life last night, and it's all because I was trying to cram too much info into one text message. I didn't do what they think I did, but I don't blame them for reacting the way they are.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 16, 2007)

I confess that I just folded three shirts this way, and it still freaks me out.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I just folded three shirts this way, and it still freaks me out.


Er... wow. Any chance for a slomo? :blink:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 17, 2007)

IC that I FINALLY severed an emotional tie...and it was long overdue. I further confess that I feel nothing but relief! :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that I just folded three shirts this way, and it still freaks me out.


 


Timberwolf said:


> Er... wow. Any chance for a slomo? :huh:


 
Same thing, much slower, and in ENGLISH! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNr1oLhZ0zs&feature=related


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2007)

IC that it's just one of those days when you decide to do all your laundry- _all_ of it- and you come up from the basement wearing just a towel.

I need to plan ahead for this kind of stuff. Towels aren't warm enough for the winter.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Same thing, much slower, and in ENGLISH!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNr1oLhZ0zs&feature=related



I know it's silly, but I wanna learn that.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I know it's silly, but I wanna learn that.



oh wow..that is really something..I got a little anxious looking at it..like I want to approach it, but am afraid I would never master it..


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 17, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I know it's silly, but I wanna learn that.



Absolutely! That was incredible!... umm, well, I suppose it was only folding a shirt... but nevertheless!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 17, 2007)

I confess to becoming completely enchanted by someone young enough to be my nephew.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 17, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I think I'm in love & theres nothing I can do about it.



Nirvyyy! Hi Sweets : That's wonderful! I'm so happy for you :wubu:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I kind of admire spammers who get straight to the point.
> 
> Case in point - from REV CHIMA BEKO: HELLO YOUR ATM CARD.



Holy snickers! I laughed so hard i think I woke the dead. :wubu:

Stupid thing says I have repped too much in 24 hours. i only come to the boards once a month. No fair! No fair! the way I look at it is i have unused rep days with which to... rep. Like vacation days. I HAVE ACCUMULATED REP ALLOCATIONS TO BE DISBURSED damn it. 

I will come on tomorrow and do it, Joy xox


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 17, 2007)

jaysis. Still laughing. :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the t-shirt folding is really cool, and FAST.. however, I have more long sleeve dress shirts than tees.. but this would've been really handy in my college years.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2007)

I should be in bed ......with a man who likes to burrow......places.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 18, 2007)

Good underwear day. Gott sei dank.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 18, 2007)

IC that I just recieved a PM cautioning me about my MySpace account...I think I've been hacked. Ugh... So, I'm deleting my page for now. I really wish people would find better things to do with their time. What a pitiful soul.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2007)

IC that I CANNOT WAIT to put up my Christmas tree and start playing Christmas music out loud:happy: (right now I only listen when nobody is around or on my MP3, so others don't get annoyed)


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2007)

*IC I like to take long steaming hot baths to relax.

IC I like to pull the plug and let the water slowly drain out while I'm still in the tub. I imagine it feels like what astronauts goes through when they slowly return from zero gravity to earth. It's so relaxing.

IC the only thing I hate about this is that annoying loud gurgling noise when the water hits a certain level as it drains. I've tried to muffle it with different body parts with some interesting results.

IC I'd like to invent a gadget that you can put over the drain hole as it drains to prevent that loud gurgling noise. I don't believe it exists yet and the world patent is still achievable. I imagine a rubber type ring that distorts the circular flow of water into the drain. Of course you'd need 2 different models for each hemisphere as water drains the opposite way in each. You could eventually develop a device which works in both hemispheres.

IC I like to lay in the tub once all the water has drained and just let the steam rise up and cool me off. I imagine it must look pretty funny... like some wet sudded up space alien with limbs hanging out the sides of the tub. I almost fell asleep in there the other night.

*


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 19, 2007)

IC that my honey will be here the day after tomorrow and I'm a TOTAL nervous wreck! I keep second-guessing myself on what needs to be done around the house...so I'm behind on everything. :doh:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 19, 2007)

IC that I just turned in my last research paper and final...now I can get on with enjoying my holiday. Thank Goddess!


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 19, 2007)

IC that I finally realize how much of an ass my soon to be ex-husband really was.. Is it the 26th yet??!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

IC that there are things going on in this forum I don't really understand. To be honest, I'm not quite sure if I really want to know...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 19, 2007)

mango said:


> ...IC I'd like to invent a gadget that you can put over the drain hole as it drains to prevent that loud gurgling noise...



I wonder if you turned the water on very slightly - just a trickle - so that it still drains but never quite runs out completely, if you would avoid that nasty noise...


----------



## jamie (Nov 19, 2007)

Woohoo congrats sweetie!



ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I just turned in my last research paper and final...now I can get on with enjoying my holiday. Thank Goddess!


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> IC that there are things going on in this forum I don't really understand. To be honest, I'm not quite sure if I really want to know...


You're better off not knowing.
Really.

Consider yourself fortunate.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> You're better off not knowing.
> Really.
> 
> Consider yourself fortunate.
> ...


Thanx. That was just what I wanted to know... :bow:


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 23, 2007)

I confess that I can't recall a single time I've read a post by Obesus and thought:

"Well, _that_ certainly clears things up for me!"

 









Nothing but respect for the Holy Man...just 'cause I don't understand him, doesn't mean he might not be _right!_


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 23, 2007)

i confess that after getting the corporate job -- hearing that we had to assist in our stores today (black friday) was NOT something i was too keen on (at all ... and at 6am. ouch).

and now that half of the day is done, and all i have left to do is comp-shop, all i'd like to say is ...

you bitches are *ca-raaaaaazy *out there. WATCH OUT NOW. 

i seriously don't want to step back outside for the rest of day. looks like i's gots to put up my dukes or somethin'.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 23, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i confess that after getting the corporate job -- hearing that we had to assist in our stores today (black friday) was NOT something i was too keen on (at all ... and at 6am. ouch).
> 
> and now that half of the day is done, and all i have left to do is comp-shop, all i'd like to say is ...
> 
> ...



yes, extremely crazy. and the person that was supposed to come to our store from corporate never showed. CHICKEN.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 23, 2007)

I confess my crush, as they all are, was very short lived  Heehe... this time, shorter than ever!


----------



## mejix (Nov 23, 2007)

for the last week ive been passing the most vicious and lethal gases but nobody has told me anything. not even the poor guy that was walking behind me on the steep stairs earlier this week. my conclusion? its only my imagination, my gases don't smell!

unless...

when i used to wear great cologne nobody told me anything either. could it be that my gases smell that good?


----------



## saucywench (Nov 23, 2007)

mejix said:


> for the last week ive been passing the most vicious and lethal gases but nobody has told me anything. not even the poor guy that was walking behind me on the steep stairs earlier this week. my conclusion? its only my imagination, my gases don't smell!
> 
> unless...
> 
> when i used to wear great cologne nobody told me anything either. could it be that my gases smell that good?


Your emissions probably stupefied them into speechlessness.

Did you bother to check if their eyes were tearing? No? Mmm-hmm.

Keep on living the dream, mejix. Keep on living the dream.


----------



## butch (Nov 24, 2007)

IC that I'm happy that I have added another light green can to my rep. I wonder if I'll ever make it to the yellow cans?


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yes, extremely crazy. and the person that was supposed to come to our store from corporate never showed. CHICKEN.



WHA?! seriously chicken shit. there were nine other people from corporate with me at the store we went to! and to be compleeeetely honest, i really didn't have that bad of a time. a younger girl, ashley, and me were teaming up and asking people if they needed help everywhere. we were unstoppable. 

usually i hate working the floor in retail (like at my job at torrid, but shh... don't tell anyone there that) ... because it can be sooo dead and sooo slow sometimes. but the constant stream of customers needing help made our 4 hours in the store fly by yesterday.

but still ... in all, craziness. and of course that one crazed customer that gives someone a big problem and ruins the mood for everyone. meh. 

hopefully you're still alive, soup! :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 24, 2007)

IC that it really bothers me when I get all excited over something..and then the something doesn't happen


----------



## supersoup (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> WHA?! seriously chicken shit. there were nine other people from corporate with me at the store we went to! and to be compleeeetely honest, i really didn't have that bad of a time. a younger girl, ashley, and me were teaming up and asking people if they needed help everywhere. we were unstoppable.
> 
> usually i hate working the floor in retail (like at my job at torrid, but shh... don't tell anyone there that) ... because it can be sooo dead and sooo slow sometimes. but the constant stream of customers needing help made our 4 hours in the store fly by yesterday.
> 
> ...


yes, i've lived to tell the tale!! truthfully, i spent most of yesterday running around getting cashiers on and off registers, getting tills ready, making change, blah blah...and i also was loss prevention, i spent the rest of the day yesterday and all of today in the camera room scanning the store. effing thieves. 

i WILL see you at work one day lady, so watch out!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 24, 2007)

butch said:


> IC that I'm happy that I have added another light green can to my rep. I wonder if I'll ever make it to the yellow cans?



You certainly will, m'Dear.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You certainly will, m'Dear.



How do people get so many 'cans'??? Does anyone have any inside information??


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> How do people get so many 'cans'??? Does anyone have any inside information??



Ha ha, aw... no inside info, at least not that I'm aware of! lol I think it mostly comes from wandering around the boards, sharing experiences, jumping into lots of conversations (often silly), and extending support to fellow fatties and admirers, whether they're pillars of the community, or people just learning about acceptance. I definitely tend to receive more rep when I'm more active on the forum, though, probably because the increased posting = increased probability that I'll make at least one good point! hee hee


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ha ha, aw... no inside info, at least not that I'm aware of! lol I think it mostly comes from wandering around the boards, sharing experiences, jumping into lots of conversations (often silly), and extending support to fellow fatties and admirers, whether they're pillars of the community, or people just learning about acceptance. I definitely tend to receive more rep when I'm more active on the forum, though, probably because the increased posting = increased probability that I'll make at least one good point! hee hee



Thanks for the help!

It's really hard to think of a good point now...

ummmm.....

...I'll try executing your method though, Out.Of.Habit - more posts it is.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> It's really hard to think of a good point now...
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha, I'm lucky if I've got one good point a month, and I usually waste it at work, of all places!  

Anyway, I look forward to more posts from you! You always seem so genuine and have intelligent and well thought-out things to say. I'd rep you for it right now, if the rep-giving machine wasn't so stingy.


----------



## Ash (Nov 24, 2007)

I confess that I'm really enjoying my pumpkin bread.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 24, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I'm really enjoying my pumpkin bread.



Mmmm... I'll trade you some pumpkin pie for some of your pumpkin bread!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 25, 2007)

A few confessions.

First off, I just spent a great night with some friends that I had been neglecting due to a nasty bit of depression that I've had to deal with for the past few weeks, and due to an obsession that I've had with playing _Final Fantasy XII_. We sat around and talked about stuff, and the night culminated in the viewing of _Battlestar Galactica Razor_, which I thought was quite good, although nothing too spectacular. It felt like a regular episode, but there was something to it that made it just that little bit more that separates it from the usual fare. (And I don't mean the length.)

On a related note, regarding _Final Fantasy XII_, I think that it's been far, far too long since I was captivated like this has done to me. Not in some time has a game- especially such a massive RPG- inspired me to get so involved. I haven't finished it, and right now I feel that it's not the best that I've played, but it's still rekindling the flame of adventure that I've missed severely.

Also, my speech has been really fucked up recently, and I know exactly why. I've been reading _King Lear_, and although I'm really enjoying it, the dialect seems to have rubbed off on me. I actually sent an IM earlier tonight that was written in iambic pentameter. I've noted earlier, though, that part of the reason I'm enjoying and understanding the play is because I already have a frame of reference in _Ran_... but I don't think that it matters much how it is that I come to enjoy it, just that I appreciate it like I am.

Lastly- I just re-read a book called _Dinotopia_. My grandmother had given it to me in 1993- I was 6- and almost 15 years later I still find it a captivating adventure, beautifully illustrated. I'm frequently re-discovering this book, and I enjoy it every time, although I certainly appreciate it more now than I did when I first recieved it, having a better understanding of what's going on.

I think that's about it for now regarding confessions.

Oh, also, my sister's home. I think you folks all know what that means.

*grinds teeth*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 25, 2007)

in no particular order: 
1. beowulf made me laugh SO. HARD. for like 2 hours straight, just laughing until my face fell off. no idea why, either! the whole thing just struck me as so unbelievably sad and absurd. like it's the what, second oldest work of fiction known to mankind and they're filming it to look like a WoW cinematic? alright!

2. do not insist upon wearing your nifty new plastic 3-d glasses all night afterwards while you are out drinking. just don't.

3. i can see my breath in my own apartment. sweet.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am SO happy to have three cans now!


----------



## butch (Nov 25, 2007)

IC that my inner nerd is compelled to share a bit of trivia after reading Blackjack's confession.

I read somewhere that the rhythm of iambic pentameter is supposed to replicate the rhythm patterns of a beating human heart. This is why it is such an enduring and appealing poetic form, the argument goes.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 25, 2007)

butch said:


> IC that my inner nerd is compelled to share a bit of trivia after reading Blackjack's confession.
> 
> I read somewhere that the rhythm of iambic pentameter is supposed to replicate the rhythm patterns of a beating human heart. This is why it is such an enduring and appealing poetic form, the argument goes.



Oh, that is just lovely. Butch, thank you for teaching me something new!


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Lastly- I just re-read a book called _Dinotopia_. My grandmother had given it to me in 1993- I was 6- and almost 15 years later I still find it a captivating adventure, beautifully illustrated. I'm frequently re-discovering this book, and I enjoy it every time, although I certainly appreciate it more now than I did when I first recieved it, having a better understanding of what's going on.


Oh, Dinotopia is lovely, isn't it? That book doesn't really have an age limit in some ways.


> Oh, also, my sister's home. I think you folks all know what that means.
> 
> *grinds teeth*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 25, 2007)

Tina said:


>



Yeah, I'm buying some extra towels for the cleanup afterwards. It's gonna be epic like the Great Flood.


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2007)

. . . . . [



 . . .


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 25, 2007)

I totally thought he meant he was gonna need to towels to clean up from the murder he was going to commit from having too much family around or something...duh, I'm an idiot sometimes


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2007)

I think that I just lost like three pounds right now.

And yes, my sister left earlier this evening.


----------



## Friday (Nov 26, 2007)

IC, between hungry family, friends and ourselves we devoured an entire 18+ lb turkey, right down to the stoup we made from the carcass. So today we cooked another turkey! Now if turkey were available at reasonable prices year round, we wouldn't need to get so carried away.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I think that I just lost like three pounds right now.
> 
> And yes, my sister left earlier this evening.



Suddenly my bagel with cream cheese doesn't seem so appetizing.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I think that I just lost like three pounds right now.
> 
> And yes, my sister left earlier this evening.



I do so hope that the two are unrelated


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 26, 2007)

IC i am glad I made my left over turkey into taco meat.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I think that I just lost like three pounds right now.
> 
> And yes, my sister left earlier this evening.


What happened to you not posting on this specific topic anymore?


----------



## Ash (Nov 26, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What happened to you not posting on this specific topic anymore?



What topic?

Clearly he has been furiously running on a treadmill since his sister left...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> What topic?
> 
> Clearly he has been furiously running on a treadmill since his sister left...


Oh, of course. My mistake.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 26, 2007)

IC that my visit from Patrick was all I ever dreamed of, and so much more, and I'm COMPLETELY smitten! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What happened to you not posting on this specific topic anymore?



What happened was a great deal of aggrivation along with an inability to partake in one of my familiar activities. Sometimes you just have to vent about _everything_ that comes to mind.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 27, 2007)

ugh oh my god.

so i just re-watched the series finale of six feet under, like three years after i saw it for the first time and swore up and down that i'd never put myself through that again. 
as i was hitting play my my remote i had this foreboding feeling like right before you start to get a new tattoo. that 'why are you doing this? have you completely forgotten how not fun at all it was the last time?' thing. but i did it anyways and now i'm a giant puff-faced snotball and it's 3:30 AM and i'm having a hard time not calling my mom on the phone and being like 'BWAAAAAAAAH MOM I LOVE YOU PLEASE NEVER DIE'.
seriously the last five minutes of that episode is the most ridiculously gutwrenchingly schlocky thing anyone's ever had the audacity to film. it's not fair. why did i watch that!

/blahblahblah


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I confess that I'm really enjoying my pumpkin bread.




I confess that I initially read this as "I'm really enjoying my pumpkin head."

:huh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2007)

IC... I just scraped cat barf off of the couch and carpet with our good kitchen spatula.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> why did i watch that!


Because it's one of the most powerful, moving, gut- and heart-wrenching productions ever created for the small screen, perhaps?

That would be my guess.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2007)

_Lambretta repair guy:_
... tell me it isn't a Vietnamese scooter. Lemme guess, it has chrome crash bars all over it, numerous lights with enough bells and whistles to scare an ox carrying sacks rice off the road.

_Stan:_
Ummm, yeah it is. It does have crash bars. But the guy I bought if from said it was rebuilt locally and it looks good quality.

_Lambretta repair guy:_
You know... In H&#7891; Chí Minh City, ball bearings are like gold. They recycle them in everything that needs bearings and run them until they are like little rocks that grind away casings like you can't imagine. I'll tell you right now, if your engine seizes up remember to pull in the clutch so your back wheel doesn't lock up. If not, you'll go flying off that scoot quicker than you can say Quadrophenia.

_Stan:_
Seriously, I did check the scooter over, it looks like a quality rebuild and it doesn't have bondo all over it.

_Lambretta repair guy:_
That may very well be, just remember I told you... when the engine seizes up, pull in the clutch and you won't crash.

_Stan:_
Actually, I did want to ask you about a funny noise that the engine started making.

_Lambretta repair guy:_
How long have you had the scooter?

_Stan:_
About a month.

_Lambretta repair guy:_
That's about how long they last...




IC. I'm so screwed...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=27747&stc=1&d=1190614744


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh Stan! I'm sorry. You must be so pissed.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ugh oh my god.
> so i just re-watched the series finale of six feet under, like three years after i saw it for the first time and swore up and down that i'd never put myself through that again.
> as i was hitting play my my remote i had this foreboding feeling like right before you start to get a new tattoo. that 'why are you doing this? have you completely forgotten how not fun at all it was the last time?' thing. but i did it anyways and now i'm a giant puff-faced snotball and it's 3:30 AM and i'm having a hard time not calling my mom on the phone and being like 'BWAAAAAAAAH MOM I LOVE YOU PLEASE NEVER DIE'.
> seriously the last five minutes of that episode is the most ridiculously gutwrenchingly schlocky thing anyone's ever had the audacity to film. it's not fair. why did i watch that!
> /blahblahblah



I remember crying so hard I was stuffed up for hours watching that...ooof! Me sympathies.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> _Lambretta repair guy:_
> You know... In H&#7891; Chí Minh City, ball bearings are like gold. They recycle them in everything that needs bearings and run them until they are like little rocks that grind away casings like you can't imagine. I'll tell you right now, if your engine seizes up remember to pull in the clutch so your back wheel doesn't lock up. If not, you'll go flying off that scoot quicker than you can say Quadrophenia.



doh! I'm sorry to hear that. (Very good dialogue, though, and a little ha ha at the Quadrophenia ref  )


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Oh Stan! I'm sorry. You must be so pissed.





liz (di-va) said:


> doh! I'm sorry to hear that. (Very good dialogue, though, and a little ha ha at the Quadrophenia ref  )


Thanks for the sympathies, Bafta and Liz.  I knew the risks of buying an "exotic toy". Nothing can be worse than a Fiat 850 I once owned... Luckily two-stroke scooter engines are only slightly more complicated than lawn mowers, the older ones were made the same for quite a while, so hopefully even a complete rebuild won't be that expensive. I'll try to turn my lemon into lemonade.


Stan


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 27, 2007)

If not scrap the scooter and sell the parts on EBAY. IC the propane fumes from the forklift zooming around in the warehouse is making me feel sickie.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck with the scooter. A real Lambretta? _tres_ cool. 
Now I need to get my Vespa out of storage at my dad's place (where it's been sitting for close to 20 years, not preserved -- yikes!) and have it brought back online. Biggest part would be paying retroactive registration on it... 

-Rusty


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> What topic?
> 
> Clearly he has been furiously running on a treadmill since his sister left...


 

....Or he pooped


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> _Lambretta repair guy:_
> How long have you had the scooter?
> 
> _Stan:_
> ...



Oh no!! Glad it can be rebuilt Are parts hard to find? Had a couple of Corvairs and it was always a bear getting parts for it.

So sorry to hear it, Stan.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> If not scrap the scooter and sell the parts on EBAY. IC the propane fumes from the forklift zooming around in the warehouse is making me feel sickie.


I'll probably just hang on to it and get it fixed over time.

I know that propane smell you are talking about! Nasty stuff...



CleverBomb said:


> Good luck with the scooter. A real Lambretta? _tres_ cool.
> Now I need to get my Vespa out of storage at my dad's place (where it's been sitting for close to 20 years, not preserved -- yikes!) and have it brought back online. Biggest part would be paying retroactive registration on it...
> 
> -Rusty


The scooter I have is a real '65 Lambretta. I hope you get your Vespa running again, it probably needs carb work if there is gas sitting in it. I know what a hassle dealing with registration can be!


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 27, 2007)

A '65 Lambretta!!!! *sighs with jealousy* 

I had a new Vespa when I lived in Italy. I felt as though I'd stepped out of La Dolce Vita, bumping along on those cobbled streets which were lined with medieval edifices... But unfortunately my bike was soooooo not 1960s...

Good luck with it. It sounds a most worthy project.

A real Lambretta!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 27, 2007)

IC that somedays I just can't be stuffed doing anything. Working from home is a dangerous game, especially when your boss shares your odd habits and agrees that there's nothing wrong with a 12 hour contract marathon after a few days of slacking :doh:. I really hope spending the day wrapped in a sheet and singing "it ain't long, it ain't long" to my pasta will be worth it come this evening when I have to do some work.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'll probably just hang on to it and get it fixed over time.
> 
> I know that propane smell you are talking about! Nasty stuff...
> 
> ...


Mine's a '74 150 Super -- was a little beat when I got it, a lot beat when I put it up.
It's gonna need more than some carb work *chuckle*
I've got a newer scooter ('05 Suzuki Burgman 650) but the old one was just plain fun (as well as reliable transportation at the time). I keep thinking I'll just put it on ebay but I'd like to get it running again out of sheer sentimental value.

-Rusty


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 28, 2007)

I confess I just spent $10.00 on *something* that I should not have spent $10.00 on.
Okay, yes I should have. And I did.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> _Lambretta repair guy:_
> ... tell me it isn't a Vietnamese scooter. Lemme guess, it has chrome crash bars all over it, numerous lights with enough bells and whistles to scare an ox carrying sacks rice off the road.
> 
> _Stan:_
> ...



I do not know about Lambrettas, but the guy across the street is a scooter fanatic. Apparently it must be very easy to mix and match parts...he is constantly buying up wrecked/broken ones, combining parts and building hybrids. It seems like he's cranking them out every few weeks. The last one I remember him saying that he was putting a 150cc motor out of a wreck into a different brand scooter made for an 80cc. <shrug>


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 28, 2007)

i confess, that whenever i read a thread title that is in the form of a yes/no/or one word answer-response question, i often times just want to respond equally short and snarky-like to that question.

i have no idea why, but i seriously get the urge to do it every time i read one.

ex:
_"Are you dumb?"_

ideal response:
_yes._


every_TIME._

... i'm pathetic.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 29, 2007)

I confess that I just ate one too many falafels. Uuuuuggghhhhh...


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2007)

IC that I really hate when I think of the perfect come back two days later :doh:

I also C that I LOVE when my back cracks first thing in the morning :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 29, 2007)

IC that blood blisters _suuuuuck_. I pinched my thumb somehow while opening a door at school yesterday. Stung like a bitch. I bit it so that it'd bleed out a bit, which wasn't such a brilliant idea since I had a half-hour commute home. My shirt, which I wrapped around the wounded thumb, is now covered in blood.

We watched _Blade Runner _in my Film class, though, so the night wasn't total shit.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 29, 2007)

IC that the Coheed & Cambria show in Philly last night was possibly the most fun I've had at a concert ever. Just intense.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that the Coheed & Cambria show in Philly last night was possibly the most fun I've had at a concert ever. Just intense.



ooooo! I saw them in 2006 and it was really fun. I just noticed they're coming to town next year but they're OPENING FOR LINKIN PARK. I just find that pretty grotesque as C&C has done lots of big shows and linkin park is one of those bands I don't want to see. ever.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 29, 2007)

I confess that I have been insisting for years that my height is 5' 6". I just measured, and apparently I'm 5' 7.5".

I apologize most humbly and profusely for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2007)

IC that this cracked me up!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2007)

I confess I am only posting right now so that my signature will be seen.

I find this video hilarious.

That's all I got. Have a good weekend, folks.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that I have been insisting for years that my height is 5' 6". I just measured, and apparently I'm 5' 7.5".
> 
> I apologize most humbly and profusely for any inconvenience this may have caused.



That seems right to me! I would have definitely said you were taller than 5'6".


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

For some reason, I can never remember if I'm five-six or five-seven. It's like I could go measure myself, but I never remember it, so why bother?

I'd welcome insight from Dimmers who know my height and can guess.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> For some reason, I can never remember if I'm five-six or five-seven. It's like I could go measure myself, but I never remember it, so why bother?
> 
> I'd welcome insight from Dimmers who know my height and can guess.



If I had to guess....5'6". But don't quote me! And I didn't do a shoe check/comparison.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 30, 2007)

IC I hate being out in the rain. I am unreppable and somewhere out there is a yummy dinner waiting for me. And I can't stop singing the I AM MISTER HEAT MISER christmas song.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 30, 2007)

IC that my ex-hubby sent me a 2 pound box of See's chocolates for my birthday...and I'm gonna eat myself into a diabetic coma!:wubu:


not really...but I wish I could...this stuff is fuckin' AWESOME


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 30, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess I am only posting right now so that my signature will be seen.


I confess I'm doing the exact same thing cause it's a great idea!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 30, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> IC that this cracked me up!!



hehehe! That's hysterical!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2007)

IC that I love Willie Nelson. His voice sends shivery fingers marching up and down my spine. 

Anyone seen the video to "Maria (Shut Up and Kiss Me")? Luke Wilson ... wow. Just ... wow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2007)

20 years ago, I measured 6'1 in height (185.5 cm), however, I believe I'm only 6' now.  My belly must be pulling me down.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2007)

IC that I saw this at work today and got a kick out of its cleverness.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 1, 2007)

IC that I cannot wait for Girls' Day/Night Out to begin. My friends are on their way to my house, then we head for manis, fill ins, pedis, mimosas and then it's on to lunch. After that we are doing a bit of shopping until it's time for us to go party.

I am so looking forward to it!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2007)

IC I can't believe the sheer amount of crap I have to do on a Saturday.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2007)

IC that I'm absolutely thrilled about the fact that I just bought my honey his Christmas presents.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 2, 2007)

I confess that I'm sorry plans this evening were canceled, although the idea of going out in all that sleety ice and snow was doing NOTHIN for me. As such a cozy evening at home makin chili was luvly.

However, I also confess that I would have given quite a bit this evening to have someone SKRITCH MY BACK. Times like this are when when living alone is hard...I can feel my body wrigglin for attention like a kitten.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 2, 2007)

IC that I woke up in the middle of the night and tried on my wedding dress...I was so excited I couldn't stop myself!!! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 2, 2007)

IC I am a dumdumhead... And doubly so, for not mentioning this story earlier...

I went online to order tickets last Saturday to a Rascal Flatts concert in February. My g/f told me the night before that they would be on sale at 10 am, and that she'd get up with me, so we could both try and get good seats. Well, I set my alarm for about 9:20, thinking it wouldn't hurt to get up a little early and wake myself up and whatnot... I decided to browse on the website I had saved for the occasion and take a look at where I needed to buy tickets.

Now, instead of reading what the page said (it was for the specific arena we wanted to be at) I found a search bar and typed in Rascal Flatts... Which gave me a different list of venues and dates. However, instead of reading that, the first thing I noticed was: _TICKETS HAD GONE ON SALE AT 10 AM EASTERN, NOT 10 CENTRAL_. I immediately clicked on that link and proceeded to buy two tickets.

I then called my sweetheart to tell her the "bad news" and the good news. She felt horrible, thinking she had gotten the wrong time, but I reassured her, saying we still got the tickets. Then I started printing out the tickets... and read the date. 2-16-08. Our concert was the Friday before that, 2-15-08. Then I read the location. Instead of Moline, Illinois, it read Fort Wayne, Indiana.

I listened to laughter for about 5 minutes. The sad thing is, it wouldn't let me sell those tickets back to the website, but I could sell the Moline ones back... Thankfully, I have a friend who's willing to take those tickets from me. But man, did I feel dumb.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 3, 2007)

omg i just made the best scones in the history of scones. 
late night baking for the goshdang win.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 3, 2007)

Yay for yummy scones! 

IC i didn't have the best experience at the Southampton mall this weekend. It was busier than most any mall I have been to, and it was only December 1st. The food court was kill or be killed. People were stalking tables to sit at, taking chairs from tables that weren't there's! Ohhhh the holidays. I also managed to have a french fry thrown at my face and had 2 young boys laugh, point and make fun of me as I walked by. I didn't leave that mall with much holiday spirit.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 3, 2007)

IC, I've picked up a bad habit, again. I know I shouldn't do it, but none the less there it is. 
I must contemplate stopping.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 3, 2007)

sasha that sucks. i'm sorry, sweetheart. 
my scones turned into hockey pucks overnight (like all good scones are wont to do), so let's go back to that mall and throw them at someone's face. 
then i'll make more and we can eat them while they're still warm and fluffy.

<3


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yay for yummy scones!
> 
> IC i didn't have the best experience at the Southampton mall this weekend. It was busier than most any mall I have been to, and it was only December 1st. The food court was kill or be killed. People were stalking tables to sit at, taking chairs from tables that weren't there's! Ohhhh the holidays. I also managed to have a french fry thrown at my face and had 2 young boys laugh, point and make fun of me as I walked by. I didn't leave that mall with much holiday spirit.



What a welcome to the UK 

I'm sorry, Sasha...


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yay for yummy scones!
> 
> IC i didn't have the best experience at the Southampton mall this weekend. It was busier than most any mall I have been to, and it was only December 1st. The food court was kill or be killed. People were stalking tables to sit at, taking chairs from tables that weren't there's! Ohhhh the holidays. I also managed to have a french fry thrown at my face and had 2 young boys laugh, point and make fun of me as I walked by. I didn't leave that mall with much holiday spirit.



That's terrible, Sasha. I'm sorry honey. I'm with Elle and her bag of scones.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yay for yummy scones!
> 
> IC i didn't have the best experience at the Southampton mall this weekend. It was busier than most any mall I have been to, and it was only December 1st. The food court was kill or be killed. People were stalking tables to sit at, taking chairs from tables that weren't there's! Ohhhh the holidays. I also managed to have a french fry thrown at my face and had 2 young boys laugh, point and make fun of me as I walked by. I didn't leave that mall with much holiday spirit.



Sorry, girl. 

IC this reminds me why I bought so many presents online this year.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yay for yummy scones!
> 
> IC i didn't have the best experience at the Southampton mall this weekend. It was busier than most any mall I have been to, and it was only December 1st. The food court was kill or be killed. People were stalking tables to sit at, taking chairs from tables that weren't there's! Ohhhh the holidays. I also managed to have a french fry thrown at my face and had 2 young boys laugh, point and make fun of me as I walked by. I didn't leave that mall with much holiday spirit.




You think I could've started an International war, had it been me, if I'd shove that fry up their small spectrum of an arse?

Sorry you had such a bad time.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 4, 2007)

Not sure if this is the proper place for this, but fairly regularly we'll see threads on the Paysite and Weight Boards about "face sitting." 

But we rarely, if ever, do we hear about "face settings"? (as in "take your shoes off, set a spell." You know, southern (U.S.) lingo. Why is this?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2007)

face settings...sound like plates I have noooo desire eating from....heh


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 7, 2007)

HAHA.... ok, so James just got sent home from work because "he smells bad". HAHA Oh that made me laugh so hard. Not what you think though. Im not that mean. He was getting gas for his car and some of it sprayed his pants and so he smelled. They said he was a health hazard from the smell. So he got sent home because he smells. hehe (he's laughing about it too)


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> sasha that sucks. i'm sorry, sweetheart.
> my scones turned into hockey pucks overnight (like all good scones are wont to do), so let's go back to that mall and throw them at someone's face.
> then i'll make more and we can eat them while they're still warm and fluffy.
> 
> <3



Breaks out my hockey stick and uses your scones for practice. I will shoot them at those two punks at the mall.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your response on my experience at the mall. If it's a great group of people who will understand and be by your side, it's Dims folk. Much love for you all! 

PS... the two little shits making fun of me were tiny... I'm sure any one of us could have taken them.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

Do y'all ever have post-posting anxiety? Post Dims-posting anxiety? PDPA? You dive on into a thread--not necessarily a fractious one, just something you're feeling all up in--and make with the blah blah for two or three thousand words of TMI and hit *SUBMIT REPLY* and then afterward feel very... doh:doh:? Like...doh.

Oy. Like...that's a lot of me out there for anyone in the world including my aunt or former boss to find, not to mention for anybody here to have to wade through . And then you remember there's too much to keep up with on the Internetz on anybody's best day with 10 assistants, and it's okay.

This is different from the post-posting anxiety that comes with weighin in on a raging debate. I always get all breathless like somebody's called on me in class. Also very silly.

Ah...the internet. Shy and oh so forward at the same time.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Do y'all ever have post-posting anxiety? Post Dims-posting anxiety? PDPA? You dive on into a thread--not necessarily a fractious one, just something you're feeling all up in--and make with the blah blah for two or three thousand words of TMI and hit *SUBMIT REPLY* and then afterward feel very... doh:doh:? Like...doh.
> 
> Oy. Like...that's a lot of me out there for anyone in the world including my aunt or former boss to find, not to mention for anybody here to have to wade through . And then you remember there's too much to keep up with on the Internetz on anybody's best day with 10 assistants, and it's okay.
> 
> ...



Totally. I've always been pretty forward about situations in my life and whenever I realize the possible multitude of total strangers that could have just read whatever nugget of TMI I wrote, I want to hide under a bed. It's always too late to edit when having poster's remorse. That's a guarantee.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 7, 2007)

i really love the song "candy" by cameo

that funk saxophone is the shit


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Totally. I've always been pretty forward about situations in my life and whenever I realize the possible multitude of total strangers that could have just read whatever nugget of TMI I wrote, I want to hide under a bed. It's always too late to edit when having poster's remorse. That's a guarantee.



Let's go sit in a cafe and pretend our internet disseratations are Not. I will wear dark glasses.


----------



## Isa (Dec 7, 2007)

IC to being very excited about catching the filthiest show in town a/k/a a concert by My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult tomorrow night. It's been way too long.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

Isa said:


> IC to being very excited about catching the filthiest show in town a/k/a a concert by My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult tomorrow night. It's been way too long.



Between this & yer Amazon list I've been learning some interesting things about ye, Isa . Have fun!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 8, 2007)

IC I am about to indulge in some Chocolate frosting Oreos... Because it's the weekend, and finals, and I need comfort. :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

IC that I am most envious of Blackjack Jeeves and his Oreos. 

*comforts self with the case of 3 Musketeers and 4lb bag of M&Ms her honey sent her for her birthday*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 8, 2007)

Keep the Musketeers, but I'll split the Oreos with ya for some M&M's...


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I am most envious of Blackjack Jeeves and his Oreos.
> 
> *comforts self with the case of 3 Musketeers and 4lb bag of M&Ms her honey sent her for her birthdays*



you have more than one birthday?!

jealous.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you have more than one birthday?!
> 
> jealous.




I fixed it, you birthday forgetterer you!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Keep the Musketeers, but I'll split the Oreos with ya for some M&M's...




Done and DONE! *spits on palm and extends hand to you*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 8, 2007)

::Carefully examines hand, then places an Oreo there:: Enjoy!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I fixed it, you birthday forgetterer you!



*kicks dirt*



psh. you still love me. TURD.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *kicks dirt*
> 
> 
> 
> psh. you still love me. TURD.



More than life itself, Mandabunny! *makes sweet sweet love to you*


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> ::Carefully examines hand, then places an Oreo there:: Enjoy!



You were SUPPOSED to spit into your palm then clasp my spit-upon palm, you barbarian!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 8, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> You were SUPPOSED to spit into your palm then clasp my spit-upon palm, you barbarian!



Ewww, cooties!!! ::drops Oreos and runs::


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Ewww, cooties!!! ::drops Oreos and runs::


You big baby! Pft! NO M&Ms FOR YOU!


----------



## Isa (Dec 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Between this & yer Amazon list I've been learning some interesting things about ye, Isa . Have fun!



LOL. Cross my fingers and swear that I'm of sound mind, just trying to keep life interesting.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 8, 2007)

i confess that yelping and barking you hear in your "no dogs allowed" apartment is coming from my room. :doh:

MERRY CHRISTMAS JEN.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2007)

I confess that I'm really, really tired from helping a friend move to a new apartment earlier today.

I also confess that I'm really excited about watching UFC tonight with friends.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2007)

Before IC, I need to give details about it. My apartment has HUGE closets and the one in our bedroom is long, with a window at the end which leads to the fire escape. Then, there is a portion of it which goes back. It's sort of like a long, deep L shape. 

Ok...now that I explained that..IC that I have somehow convinced myself that Osama Bin Laden has been living in my bedroom closet. I don't know why, there isn't evidence of anyone living in there, let alone Bin Laden...but I'm terrified to go in there!! I even make Steve go in and make sure the closet door is shut before I go to bed. I don't know how I get these things in my head. :doh:


----------



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

IC that I should be asleep, but I've got to email some crap to my boss in 3 hours that should have been there friday arvo. I'm going to be fired soon!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2007)

IC that this term paper has been far more difficult than I had anticipated. I'm glad that I'll likely have it finished and sent out soon and I can only hope that my professor grades it with severe leniency.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that this term paper has been far more difficult than I had anticipated. I'm glad that I'll likely have it finished and sent out soon and I can only hope that my professor grades it with severe leniency.



What are you studying?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> What are you studying?



I'm writing about _Blade Runner_ for my American Film course. My paper is basically a bunch of bullshit about how various conflicts (racial, social, etc.) show that the Replicants live up to the Tyrell Corporation's motto, "More human than human."

But then I ended up about 2 pages shy, so I'm adding in all sorts of examples of how the human characters in the film are sleazy assholes who are less human than the machines.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

IC I'm posting to test my signature.


----------



## Fairlight88 (Dec 9, 2007)

IC that whenever I'm on break at college, all I ever eat is ramen.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm writing about _Blade Runner_ for my American Film course. My paper is basically a bunch of bullshit about how various conflicts (racial, social, etc.) show that the Replicants live up to the Tyrell Corporation's motto, "More human than human."
> 
> But then I ended up about 2 pages shy, so I'm adding in all sorts of examples of how the human characters in the film are sleazy assholes who are less human than the machines.


Ha ha, I had to write about Blade Runner in a first-year level English class. Our teacher challenged us to prove something to him using our writing that we didn't believe and that we didn't think he'd believe either. I wrote about how Blade Runner was a piece of misogynist propaganda - and proved it. A+.  LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2007)

IC that Joe Hisaishi's music is oftentimes so beautiful and moving that it leaves me with tears in my eyes.

"Summer"
"Two of Us"
"Ashitaka Sekki"
"Journey to the West"


----------



## Fairlight88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Right on! Another fan of Joe Hisaishi!  I love the music from Mononoke Hime


----------



## furious styles (Dec 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ha ha, I had to write about Blade Runner in a first-year level English class. Our teacher challenged us to prove something to him using our writing that we didn't believe and that we didn't think he'd believe either. I wrote about how Blade Runner was a piece of misogynist propaganda - and proved it. A+.  LOL



then i confess blade runner is my second favorite movie of all time. :B


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

I confess that sometimes I think I should be classified as legally retarded. For example: In responding to the It's ALL you quiz, I neglected to erase some previous responses that I copied and pasted from a previous post. Now it just reads like a moron did it. Derrrrr...yeah, SMRT. :doh:

I also confess that I just got the best Christmas card ever. Happy Kwanzaa! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Awesome. Given the sender I completely should have expected it. Hahahaha! 

Lastly, I confess......well actually that one's a surprise!  Mwhahaha.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 10, 2007)

IC I want these craft cross stitch-esque pictures. 
Bob Ross and Christopher Walken. Ohhhhhh yeah. 

View attachment il_430xN.10160310.jpg


View attachment il_430xN.15622211.jpg


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2007)

Girl, I bet you could make those.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

IC Sasha's post reminded me of this:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

IC that I have a final tomorrow that I should be studying for. Instead, I'm torn between Dims and folding laundry. And now my best guy friend wants to hang out... but I've been in sweats and a t shirt all day.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I confess that sometimes I think I should be classified as legally retarded. For example: In responding to the It's ALL you quiz, I neglected to erase some previous responses that I copied and pasted from a previous post. Now it just reads like a moron did it. Derrrrr...yeah, SMRT. :doh:
> 
> I also confess that I just got the best Christmas card ever. Happy Kwanzaa! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Awesome. Given the sender I completely should have expected it. Hahahaha!
> 
> Lastly, I confess......well actually that one's a surprise!  Mwhahaha.




i confess that :blink:.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......................


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i confess that :blink:.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......................



I confess that I think someone is suspicious of something...
Or just as retarded as I am, one of the two. Probably the latter if you really think about it, hahaha  



I also confess that I can't quite figure out the EU's VAT tax. WTF?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 10, 2007)

I confess that someone should just own up and admit that they're crazy about me  BAM!

*whistles while casually strolling along*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I confess that someone should just own up and admit that they're crazy about me  BAM!
> 
> *whistles while casually strolling along*



Oh hun I'm sure lots of girls here are crazy about you.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I confess that someone should just own up and admit that they're crazy about me  BAM!
> 
> *whistles while casually strolling along*




*looks up from sharpening her knife collection* I'm crazy. Oh wait...about YOU. Please disregard what I said.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 11, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yay for yummy scones!
> 
> IC i didn't have the best experience at the Southampton mall this weekend. It was busier than most any mall I have been to, and it was only December 1st. The food court was kill or be killed. People were stalking tables to sit at, taking chairs from tables that weren't there's! Ohhhh the holidays. I also managed to have a french fry thrown at my face and had 2 young boys laugh, point and make fun of me as I walked by. I didn't leave that mall with much holiday spirit.



I used to do nothing but now When i have people be rude stare or point i say thats not nice if its a kid and if its an adult i ask them what there problem is or if they wanna say it to my face usually they deny it or run off my new favorite is when someone stares i pull out my iphone and snap a pic of them and they dont know what to do


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 11, 2007)

BigCutieAriel said:


> my new favorite is when someone stares i pull out my iphone and snap a pic of them and they dont know what to do



I have often thought about doing this. If someone challenges me on it, I'd just say that it's for an art project entitled "Faces of Ignorance".


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 12, 2007)

1.


Eclectic_Girl said:


> I have often thought about doing this. If someone challenges me on it, I'd just say that it's for an art project entitled "Faces of Ignorance".



This made me LOL! iyswim

2. It's funny, writing about _Blade Runner_ was crucial in my college film experience too. Just notin. A lil somethin from every angle of attack in that flick.

(ETA)
3. Has anybody noticed how fundamentally Mars/Venus this place really is sometimes? I can't decide if we all deserve medals for trying to hash everything out or are in a hopeless land of Babel.


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I want these craft cross stitch-esque pictures.
> Bob Ross and Christopher Walken. Ohhhhhh yeah.



That's funny. We went to see a show this week called "All About Walken' - all Christopher Walken impersonators - it was hysterical.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

IC that I have no freakin clue what "ETA" means in some of y'all's posts. I feel like an idiot. LOL.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2007)

ETA = "Edited to add." It just means you went back in and edited your post to add something to it.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

I figured it was something along those lines, but I wasn't sure. Thanks, BBM!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2007)

...that I really love this place.

I can click on a thread in here titled _SSBBW Cake Slut_ and be absolutely sure that it* only* involves a pretty lady and baked goods.



-Rusty


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> ...that I really love this place.
> 
> I can click on a thread in here titled _SSBBW Cake Slut_ and be absolutely sure that it* only* involves a pretty lady and baked goods.
> 
> ...




I'm curious...what could it involve if it wasn't on this site?


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2007)

Let's just don't go there, please?
Just Don't.


-Rusty


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2007)

ohhhh. I guess I need to read more threads. lol


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2007)

And *I* need to go get some real dessert!
No euphemisms or _double entendres_, either. 
-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2007)

OH MY GOD.

OHMYFUCKINGGOD.

So that paper that I did? The one that was due last week that I just finished on Sunday? The one that I didn't even re-read, I just typed it up and sent it out 'cause I figured that getting a 50 on it is better than a 0?

The teacher came up to me today before class and he says, "There's something I wanna ask you about your paper."

I just get worried as hell. I mean, this _can't_ be good.

He says, "Can I use it for future classes as an example of what a paper should look like?"

I have no idea how I managed to keep the contents of my bowels from ending up in my pants.

Seriously. Holy shit.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> OHMYFUCKINGGOD.
> 
> ...



IC that I am VERY proud if you Beej! Not only for not shitting your pants..but for doing so well on your paper!!! Awesomeness dude!!


----------



## saucywench (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> OHMYFUCKINGGOD.
> 
> ...


Is that not an incredible, bouncing-off-the-walls feeling? 

I really didn't have adults (read: parents) in my formative years who were role models in the sense of encouraging (or promoting) my intellect. Therefore, when a teacher would single me out for academic excellence, it was something I cherished--and still do. I have kept papers (a couple from high school, most from college, though) I submitted that teachers wrote very positive remarks on. I had them stuffed away in a box but brought them out a few months ago and had them close at hand. I reviewed them the other day just because I needed an emotional boost. I know I'm smart, but, in reading those old papers, I was--hard to describe--somewhat amazed at how clearly and concisely I got my points across (and most of these were philosophy papers). At the same time, it made me ponder the circumstances and events that led me away (to a degree) from that assuredness and conviction. In some ways, I feel that I was at my intellectual zenith from the ages of, say, 17-21.

Enough of sidetracking, though. A hearty congratulations, Kevin! :bow:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 12, 2007)

That is awesome, Kevin.  Proud of you.

And, Saucy, I'm the same way re. saving that stuff.

IC I am really feeling edgy and debating between coffee and wine. Coffee will most likely win. Wish me luck in braving the sucktastic cold.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> OHMYFUCKINGGOD.
> 
> ...



oh god, you just have to love the complete and total SHOCK associated with a moment such as that gem. 

i remember being in a poetry class and having my final be a 12-page analysis of allen ginsberg's "america". we had our choice of poems, and most of them were a bit easier than trying to comprehend what that guys says line by line, but god ... i LOVE that poem. so i went for it ... not only did i go for it but i went out on a damn LIMB with my analysis. i thought between how much that prof did not like me and how far out there i was, that the paper was a total bomb.

but exactly like you, i figured any points were better than no points.

then when the prof was handing back papers, she asked me to stay around after class to speak with her. when she came up to me afterwards, she got really silent and stern for a moment, then asked if i plagiarized the story. i was shocked and sputtered out a "no.. no, absolutely not ... why?" 

and she was like, well, not only did i figure no one would touch ginsberg's work, but for how many classes you've shown up to, i'm truly shocked over how deep and wonderful this paper is. can you print me out another copy to keep for future classes?

and like you ... dude ... i was even more shocked i controlled my bowels at that point. i thought that prof HATED me. :huh:

Ginsberg's "America"


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2007)

I confess that I scored 165/170 on my real estate economics final, earned an "A" in the class, and I'm now officially eligible to test for my real estate license.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2007)

You people are fucking wonderful. I thank you all for your celebrating with me and the kind words. 

Sorry, not much else I can say... I'm not so good at thank yous.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You people are fucking wonderful. I thank you all for your celebrating with me and the kind words.
> 
> Sorry, not much else I can say... I'm not so good at thank yous.



Well perhaps you can write us a nice paper on the subject then? Haha.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You people are fucking wonderful. I thank you all for your celebrating with me and the kind words.
> 
> Sorry, not much else I can say... I'm not so good at thank yous.



Eh, just toss me any spare girls who are too thin for you and we'll call it a day.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> OHMYFUCKINGGOD.
> 
> ...


Congrats again! I did that a few times too.

I wrote my psychology paper. I started a week before it was due, and I had the whole term. I got a 91. 

I started a history paper the night before. I woke up to add sources, and I got a B+ on that one. 

Good times. Too bad all classes aren't like that.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> *but for how many classes you've shown up to*, i'm truly shocked over how deep and wonderful this paper is.



I confess that I laughed so hard at this. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I hated getting called out by profs.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 12, 2007)

IC that I got dumped tonight...and it saddens me that it was mostly my pride that got hurt and NOT my heart.


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> He says, "Can I use it for future classes as an example of what a paper should look like?"
> 
> I have no idea how I managed to keep the contents of my bowels from ending up in my pants.
> 
> Seriously. Holy shit.


Wow! That is impressive, Kevin!!! Is this the class that you wrote the pre-paper for in order to write the paper? Was it on Aliens? My short-term memory is toast right now, so I'm probably wrong. In any case, it just shows how innately good you are at writing papers. Doesn't it just fill you up, that sort of thing? I had a graphics teacher keep a digital portfolio set to music of mine as a reference/example, and I felt so complimented, so I know how you feel. This was some years ago, and he always railed against Metallica as being lousy musicians. I used the intro from their "To Live is To Die", looped seamlessly and he remarked on how beautiful the music was. I explained that it was Metallica and that some of them actually had classical training and that it showed up in many of their songs, if one listened, but that one is the most obvious. He liked that I showed him he was wrong, and enjoyed his mind being expanded -- the sign of a good person and a good teacher, IMO.

Enjoy the glow, honey, there's nothing like it. 


saucywench said:


> Is that not an incredible, bouncing-off-the-walls feeling?
> 
> I really didn't have adults (read: parents) in my formative years who were role models in the sense of encouraging (or promoting) my intellect. Therefore, when a teacher would single me out for academic excellence, it was something I cherished--and still do. I have kept papers (a couple from high school, most from college, though) I submitted that teachers wrote very positive remarks on. I had them stuffed away in a box but brought them out a few months ago and had them close at hand. I reviewed them the other day just because I needed an emotional boost. I know I'm smart, but, in reading those old papers, I was--hard to describe--somewhat amazed at how clearly and concisely I got my points across (and most of these were philosophy papers). At the same time, it made me ponder the circumstances and events that led me away (to a degree) from that assuredness and conviction. In some ways, I feel that I was at my intellectual zenith from the ages of, say, 17-21.
> 
> Enough of sidetracking, though. A hearty congratulations, Kevin! :bow:


I save those things, too, Cindy. During childhood I received more scholastic scorn than praise, so it has meaning to me that is probably out of proportion, but it fills me up and I cherish that stuff. Most of it is in boxes someplace, but after reading your post and needing a little pick-me-up, I found an email I received almost two years ago to the day, after going back to school again (after regaining some mobility) and was feeling unsure how I'd do. I don't post this to toot my own horn or say how wonderful I am, because I know there are much better out there, but I was just so surprised and thrilled to read his remarks (I admit I still am -- and always will be, no matter how old I get). Please don't think I'm bragging. :blush: He is truly the best history teacher I've ever had. He makes history fascinating -- I wanted to take every single one of his courses because each class was like being entertained by this funny, fascinating man and what he had inside him to share with us. 

_Hi Tina,

For the 108 class, your point total is 846/900 which equals .940 so you do not need to take the final. Your work was consistently excellent and I want to commend you. In a class where five students were head and shoulders above the rest, your work really stood out. Not only did you earn increasingly more points in every category throughout the term, you had more to say. Few students will be as successful as you in any of the courses I teach. Even your evaluation comments were more meaningful than the rest and I greatly appreciate them. You are just the reason that teachers like to teach. You earned a 99/100 on the public welfare paper (I have no idea why you lost a point, I just cannot seem to accept a perfect paper) and 192/200 on set three work. It was terrific having you in class.

Best,
Dr. Hall_

I grew up with ADD and no one knew what it was at the time, so there were very few classes I was successful in all throughout school -- high school, the only classes I did well in were art, choral and social protest literature (heh. it was the 70's), so I felt like an academic failure. As I've grown older I've learned how to better deal with the ADD. I'd love it if you'd post some comments of yours. We're here to congratulate Kevin's success and excellence, but this is also a general thread with lots of stuff in it, so please post -- anyone that wants to. Stuff like this is, I think, some of the good stuff of life. Please share.


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I got dumped tonight...and it saddens me that it was mostly my pride that got hurt and NOT my heart.


I'm sorry, Mellie. Being dumped feels shitty, even when you don't love the guy, eh?


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 13, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I have no freakin clue what "ETA" means in some of y'all's posts. I feel like an idiot. LOL.



I confess I can never keep up with the abbreviations.
ETA... FTW... FHM... IMO... BDSM... WTF... LOL... Way too many to name off.
My first thought on ETA would have been "Estimated Time of Arrival". But, I guess just like their/there/they're, there (see) is more than one use for the word/abbreviation. It's a lose - lose situation for me.

I have a *YouTube video* to go along with this confession.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 13, 2007)

I, too, have struggled with many of the TLAs. 

FTW meant something far different when it showed up tattooed on someone's hand.

Just old-school, I guess.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I got dumped tonight...and it saddens me that it was mostly my pride that got hurt and NOT my heart.



Aww, Mellie, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wow! That is impressive, Kevin!!! Is this the class that you wrote the pre-paper for in order to write the paper? Was it on Aliens? My short-term memory is toast right now, so I'm probably wrong. In any case, it just shows how innately good you are at writing papers. Doesn't it just fill you up, that sort of thing?



Oh it so totally does. And now today's gonna be shit 'cause everyone wants to make sure that they have water and batteries and all that stuff because this storm that's coming is THE *END *OF THE _*FUCKING WORLD!*_

And it was on _Blade Runner_... we had to do it on a film we watched in class, so I couldn't do _Alien_ like I wanted.  I might still write that one, though, just for the hell of it.

I basically wrote about how the gap between non-human and human- not very wide from the beginning- is almost completely closed up by the humanity of the Replicants and the _in_humanity of the human characters in the film. I illustrated it with a little bit of logic-stretching to tie the points in with topics and film theories we covered over the course of the semester (generational conflict, racism, etc.).

I sent it via email on Sunday. He graded it and sent it back, but to be honest, I'm still afraid to look at it yet.


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2007)

LOOK AT IT and report back. I wanna hear, because I think that for just a few minutes, it will make the chaos around you disappear. If he likes it enough to use it as an example, I think reading his comments will make you smile. It's been two years now and Dr. Hall's (who looks even more like a young older version of "Ferris Bueller"s cameron Frye than Alan Ruck does today -- it's bizarre) comments still make me warm inside. GO READ!!!!

And be safe. Sorry to hear about the storm that's coming. Winter is coming in too harshly this year, from everything I'm reading.

And Blade Runner? Fabulous film and great comparison thesis basis. You get the new DVD set?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> And Blade Runner? Fabulous film and great comparison thesis basis. You get the new DVD set?



I can hope, for Christmas. It'd be awesome if I got the full kit with the briefcase and stuff, but I'm mostly just hoping for the regular 5-disc case.

And yeah, great film, but part of the reason why I waited so long was because it's so goddamn _miserable_ watching it. Like, I get sucked in and the atmosphere is so extreme that I end up feeling as lousy as most of the characters must.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 13, 2007)

Random single COMPLAINT: Pediatricians. 

My son has been battling one ear infection after the other for the past several months. He's been through the full range of antibiotics. He's also asthmatic, so any time he gets sick, the asthma kicks into high gear.

Last week, he had the flu, an ear infection, and asthma problems. I ended up having to take him to the pediatrician 3 times last week ... once for a scheduled appointment, once for his ear/breathing troubles, and once again for a requested follow-up. This week, he started vomiting again. Back to the pediatrician he went, as I was concerned that his ears were flaring up again. On Tuesday, they were supposedly fine. But he's been having explosive diarrhea, and he's lost nearly 2 pounds in as many weeks. So ... back I went today. And the yet again NEW pediatrician who saw him ... without even examining him ... went through his list of visits and said to me in a very syrupy, condescending tone: "Wow ... you must have a very sick little boy ... look at this, visit after visit ... 5 in the last week! ... funny, mom ... he LOOKS healthy to me." He gave me a lecture about how his current antibiotic has well-known side effects for causing diarrhea, and was about to dismiss me altogether. I asked him to check Jegan's ears, just to be on the safe side. And ... yep. YET ANOTHER MASSIVE, DRUM BULGING INFECTION. I am so fruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuustrated! We have an ENT appointment scheduled for the 17th, but it took months for my regular pediatrician to finally MAKE the referral, and I've been waiting for 3 weeks. In that time, he's had as many ear infections. They just keep shoveling the antibiotics at him. And today? I'd have loved to shove my fist down that particular smug @#!%[email protected]!'s eardrum. 

Deep, calming breaths ....


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 13, 2007)

I confess (and I don't know why I'm sharing this, probably just bored), but ah, the news ticker on my g-mail just read:

CNN.com "Virginia's capital merry and bright."

Uhh....yeah at first glance I did not read that as Virginia. Haha, oops.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-CS2v8wcc

well. that's something, innit? i was like this guy ---->


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-CS2v8wcc
> 
> well. that's something, innit? i was like this guy ---->



that's disturbing, hilarious and impressive at the same time!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-CS2v8wcc
> 
> well. that's something, innit? i was like this guy ---->



Holy f*cking hell! Soda shot out of my nose when he switched to the other part.


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Holy f*cking hell! Soda shot out of my nose when he switched to the other part.



If he is straight, than I am Santa.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2007)

holy shit. my mom has a myspace. 

we are officially through the looking glass.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 13, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Is that not an incredible, bouncing-off-the-walls feeling?
> 
> I really didn't have adults (read: parents) in my formative years who were role models in the sense of encouraging (or promoting) my intellect. Therefore, when a teacher would single me out for academic excellence, it was something I cherished--and still do. I have kept papers (a couple from high school, most from college, though) I submitted that teachers wrote very positive remarks on. I had them stuffed away in a box but brought them out a few months ago and had them close at hand. I reviewed them the other day just because I needed an emotional boost. I know I'm smart, but, in reading those old papers, I was--hard to describe--somewhat amazed at how clearly and concisely I got my points across (and most of these were philosophy papers). At the same time, it made me ponder the circumstances and events that led me away (to a degree) from that assuredness and conviction. In some ways, I feel that I was at my intellectual zenith from the ages of, say, 17-21.
> 
> Enough of sidetracking, though. A hearty congratulations, Kevin! :bow:


I agree, you have to love the win-win situations. My only story was when as an undergrad I took an elective course at the graduate level. The teacher was a real laid back guy, and assigned us basically one item for the entire term: Do a thoroughly researched paper on a natural or artificial carcinogen. I will say that a grad student often has less disposable time than an undergrad, but a graded class is still a graded class; when we get a C it affects our GPA; with some of the grad students, it affected their stipend or tuition coverage.

I busted ass for weeks and ended up writing it on a Commodore 64 (which at that point, due to document size, ended up being 4 separate files...frustrating--mine ended up being the thickest paper, imagine that). He sat down at a desk the week later, and said that out of 8 people, only 5 had passing grades. Everyone else had either plagiarized or obviously had no idea what they were writing about. Then he pulled a paper with stickies all over it, and began to question the authors on the content. Those of us who had done our research (and had done more than just regurgitate an abstract) were able to answer the questions correctly; everyone else was stymied and embarrassed. His concern was that these were grad students who were going to be WRITING papers like this in the future, often for grant money. I felt very pleased that I was the only undergrad in the class who managed to get one of the highest grades. 

The whole time writing, I had no idea what competition I was up against. I felt sorely out of place with ppl who were more versed on the topics than I was. Turns out that hard work pays off. The resulting talk with the professor on how he liked my paper shaped what ended up being my MS program in toxicology.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-CS2v8wcc
> 
> well. that's something, innit? i was like this guy ---->



Why'd you have to go and make me add Aladdin to my wishlist!? :blush:




Beej, I'm sorry I didn't get to read about your successful paper before today, I am SO impressed with you. Just goes to show that your writing comes naturally. Congratulations on the big kudos from your professor, and of course, the not shitting yourself.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> If he is straight, than I am Santa.




I'm fairly convinced someone was squeezing his scrote to get the female part done...just sayin'


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> holy shit. my mom has a myspace.
> 
> we are officially through the looking glass.



I thought we talked about drinking from strange bottles, Alice.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 13, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Random single COMPLAINT: Pediatricians....We have an ENT appointment scheduled for the 17th, but it took months for my regular pediatrician to finally MAKE the referral, and I've been waiting for 3 weeks. In that time, he's had as many ear infections. They just keep shoveling the antibiotics at him. And today? I'd have loved to shove my fist down that particular smug @#!%[email protected]!'s eardrum.
> 
> Deep, calming breaths ....


Have you shopped around for any other pediatricians? I have found often to have a 3-doctor rule. If you can't get a local pediatrician that works for you, I would often have them refer me to a local children's hospital.

In short, most doctors have an agenda, and that agenda is to do as little as possible to help you. You are one of a dozen moms they see in a day, all of them thinking Their Child Is The Most Ill. The issue is that for that mom, it's very important. Every pediatrician we knew had a NANNY, so the mom didn't have to bother that much with the childrearing.

The issue is that many of the symptoms are characteristic of viral infections, for which there is no diagnostic and antibiotics don't work. Once the infection progresses, they can 'diagnose' the infection (basically looking in an ear for bulging...wow--10 years of advanced training for 5 minutes of viewing).

I've had poor luck with doctors overall. It took me 10 years and 6 doctors to finally get my asthma diagnosed, and these were board-certified, reputable physicians who were well-respected in the community. We were fortunate to find a doc who worked well with my boys and actually gave a reasonable diagnosis, not flying in and flying out in a matter of seconds and onto the next meal ticket, err, patient.

I feel your pain. The worst feeling in the world is seeing your child hurting and not being able to help them.


----------



## Ash (Dec 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-CS2v8wcc
> 
> well. that's something, innit? i was like this guy ---->



How freakin weird is it that I was just discussing the Aladdin songs with someone yesterday?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2007)

oh GODDAMNIT, i spent all last week on the phone pulling every string i have in this damn city, trying to get my friend's show in the suggested column of the local weekly alterna-rag (as kind of a christmas present to him), and when the issue finally came out (last night) it was in there, but they had printed the WRONG EFFING DATE. 

_crap_ that's annoying.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

I confess that I have not posted at this forum in a garsh darnit long time. I also confess that I am staying in Hot Springs, Ark. I'm staying with my sis and I finally got a job again.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

IC that recently I have really come to appreciate Charo's music. The flamenco guitar playing..not so much the singing. She is probably one of the best guitarists I have ever heard.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 16, 2007)

IC that I don't think I've ever felt so depressed. I have tight knots in my chest and I feel panicked and lonely. I feel so, so depressed. I'm so tired. Anyone ever felt the same?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> IC that I don't think I've ever felt so depressed. I have tight knots in my chest and I feel panicked and lonely. I feel so, so depressed. I'm so tired. Anyone ever felt the same?



I can relate. I hope you find a good pal to talk to. Sometimes the littlest things do help.

My confession is that I can't believe all the snow! Between a string of mild winters, and living in Florida for two, I haven't had a sense of being snowed in for a long time. 
My streets don't get plowed (only the big streets, and that's not often), and after watching people get stuck in the middle of my street, methinks I'm not going anywhere today...sorta sucks but there's so many home things I put off.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> IC that I don't think I've ever felt so depressed. I have tight knots in my chest and I feel panicked and lonely. I feel so, so depressed. I'm so tired. Anyone ever felt the same?



I felt that way for years..still do from time to time. I think the first thing to do is figure out if it is situational or something chemical..then see a Dr about options. (not necessarily meds, but maybe therapy or just spending time with friends or a vacation or something). I hope you feel better soon!! Hugs!!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

IC that I find it funny how some threads have like, 17 replies and 17,518,557,421,574,541,456,542,154,545,576,215 views!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 16, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> IC that I don't think I've ever felt so depressed. I have tight knots in my chest and I feel panicked and lonely. I feel so, so depressed. I'm so tired. Anyone ever felt the same?



Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes. I hope you find a toehold in it for the climb out. Maybe saying it out loud here was a good start? I hope you can take it easy, collect small victories.



activistfatgirl said:


> My streets don't get plowed (only the big streets, and that's not often), and after watching people get stuck in the middle of my street, methinks I'm not going anywhere today...sorta sucks but there's so many home things I put off.



I hate the politics of street cleaning. Still sounds like it's better here than in D, though. There are two things we don't fork around with here - fires and snow-plowing (they have been known to lose elections). I hope you have nice cozy snowy day!! I'm tryin to do the same.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

IC that I spent nearly all Saturday working on Christmas Lights. And I never ever have enough extension cords and dividers.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2007)

I confess that last night I saw the worst movie ever.

I also confess that I'm kinda disappointed that the Dolphins won. Nothing against them, but I think it would be funny to see a team go 0-16.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 16, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I find it funny how some threads have like, 17 replies and 17,518,557,421,574,541,456,542,154,545,576,215 views!



Welcome to the Paysite Board.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 16, 2007)

I confess....that I'm seriously thinking of quitting my job. By quitting I don't mean nicely giving two weeks notice and leaving on good, professional terms. I mean just not showing up tomorrow morning. I know I should stick it out and try to weather the storm but damnit I really would love to just screw them over they way they screwed me. I've never EVER done such a thing but it is truly tempting.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I confess that last night I saw the worst movie ever.
> 
> I also confess that I'm kinda disappointed that the Dolphins won. Nothing against them, but I think it would be funny to see a team go 0-16.



I agree with that.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 16, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC I am about to indulge in some Chocolate frosting Oreos... Because it's the weekend, and finals, and I need comfort. :happy:


AMEN TO THAT!

I confess that two days ago, I was rushing home from the mall to get my autistic son off the bus. I did not yield when I saw two "women" wanting to cross the parking lot. One yelled "HEY!" at me. I slammed on my breaks and landed BOTH hands on my horn. I then looked through my mirror to see one give me the finger. I then gave the finger back through my opened window and yelled, "FUCK YOU TOO, BITCH!" They both quickly turned the other way rushing to their car.

I swear.....I'm never this way.  My sister, who was riding side saddle laughed until she cried.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess....that I'm seriously thinking of quitting my job. By quitting I don't mean nicely giving two weeks notice and leaving on good, professional terms. I mean just not showing up tomorrow morning. I know I should stick it out and try to weather the storm but damnit I really would love to just screw them over they way they screwed me. I've never EVER done such a thing but it is truly tempting.



Ouch, Nancy. Sounds like you really have been going through a rough time there 

Maybe you can still screw them after you find something new? That way you are comfortably set with a new job and you can thumb your nose at the old one?


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

IC that I have something to confess that is so overwhelming that I am having a hard time even confessing to myself that I need to confess it to someone.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ouch, Nancy. Sounds like you really have been going through a rough time there
> 
> Maybe you can still screw them after you find something new? That way you are comfortably set with a new job and you can thumb your nose at the old one?



I agree..or at least make sure that you will be able to get by for at least 6 months if you don't have something new to go to. Hang in there, honey..things will get better! The New Years a-commin'..time for clean slates and fresh starts.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 16, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I have something to confess that is so overwhelming that I am having a hard time even confessing to myself that I need to confess it to someone.



awww. i wish i could help, sounds like you aren't doing so well right now. <3


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> awww. i wish i could help, sounds like you aren't doing so well right now. <3



Thanks sweetie! It's alot to get into here, but we'll girl talk sometime.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess....that I'm seriously thinking of quitting my job. By quitting I don't mean nicely giving two weeks notice and leaving on good, professional terms. I mean just not showing up tomorrow morning. I know I should stick it out and try to weather the storm but damnit I really would love to just screw them over they way they screwed me. I've never EVER done such a thing but it is truly tempting.



I have done this, and it is not as bad as you think. Well actually I called in first, haha. Just last week actually. Ya gotta do what's best for you.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 17, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I have not posted at this forum in a garsh darnit long time. I also confess that I am staying in Hot Springs, Ark. I'm staying with my sis and I finally got a job again.



Congratulations swamptoad! Good to see you again. 




Bafta1 said:


> IC that I don't think I've ever felt so depressed. I have tight knots in my chest and I feel panicked and lonely. I feel so, so depressed. I'm so tired. Anyone ever felt the same?



Oh goodness, yes. Some days can be so much more difficult than others, and you get stuck in a really dark and anxious place. In my very humble experience, it simply couldn't stay that way. It may last a while, but there are easier, brighter days ahead. Are you able to talk about these kinds of things with anyone? 




NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess....that I'm seriously thinking of quitting my job. By quitting I don't mean nicely giving two weeks notice and leaving on good, professional terms. I mean just not showing up tomorrow morning. I know I should stick it out and try to weather the storm but damnit I really would love to just screw them over they way they screwed me. I've never EVER done such a thing but it is truly tempting.



Have you seen Office Space? That had been my comic relief for a job that I frequently fantasized about just not going back to one day. 




goofy girl said:


> IC that I have something to confess that is so overwhelming that I am having a hard time even confessing to myself that I need to confess it to someone.



(((((((Goofy Girl)))))))


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 17, 2007)

IC that Christmas is going to blow for me. None of my family is going to be around for it. I didn't think this would ever really be the case. Now my Charlie Brown Tree is totally appropriate! 

Game over.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2007)

OH MY GOD.

This is about the paper again, yeah.

So I checked my email, finally. It's been almost a week since I spoke to my teacher and he told me he sent it back with his notes.

For whatever reason, I was feeling adventurous today, so I checked it. (I'm also working on fixing my other laptop, which hasn't seen much use in the past year 'cause I've been too lazy to do anything with it.)

There weren't many corrections. A few grammatical things here and there, but other than that there was nothing.

There was, however, a note right at the end.



> Kevin,
> This essay is excellent. I really enjoyed reading it. You simply need to strengthen the connections between your topic sentences and your thesis. Otherwise, *this paper is one of the best that I have read in quite a few semesters*. Great Work! Would you mind if I used it as an example for future classes?
> Grade: A (-4 days late) = B-



Seriously... wow.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome, Dude! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Britannia (Dec 17, 2007)

This is my first... but it's a biggie.

IC that I really really want to spend New Year's with my boyfriend. He's already got plans to go with his roommate to L.A., but I really wish he would invite me along with him


----------



## Suze (Dec 17, 2007)

I confess that Disney movies like Pocahontas and Ice Age makes me cry, everytime. And I usually never cry.

Do I need therapy or something?

:blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 17, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that Christmas is going to blow for me. None of my family is going to be around for it. I didn't think this would ever really be the case. Now my Charlie Brown Tree is totally appropriate!
> 
> Game over.



If you lived near me I'd invite you to spend Christmas with my family! It totally sucks not having family around the holiday. Sorry


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 17, 2007)

IC that I am stupidly over excited about watching the first episode of "clash of the choirs" tonight!!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 17, 2007)

Britannia said:


> This is my first... but it's a biggie.
> 
> IC that I really really want to spend New Year's with my boyfriend. He's already got plans to go with his roommate to L.A., but I really wish he would invite me along with him



Well if you lived near me, I'd invite you to spend NYE with me! LOL..I LOVE having company at holidays! you'd have to like boring NYE though....on the couch, dvd's, chinese food and lots of home made sweets!!

It also sucks not having someone to spend NYE with...but it might suck even worse when you have someone you want to be with and can't


----------



## supersoup (Dec 17, 2007)

i confess that i'll be REAL excited when i finally shake this sinus/cold/whatever it is and feel better again!!

gah.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess that i'll be REAL excited when i finally shake this sinus/cold/whatever it is and feel better again!!
> 
> gah.




again..seriously....warm salt water up your nostrils...it can really help..does feel a little weird the first time, but, stick with it!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a few-

IC that my hot plans for NYE include babysitting 7 kids. I'll be getting paid double though, so I'll use the dollar bills to wipe my tears away later when I cry about how lame I am.

IC that I have laundry to do, but no motivation to do it.

IC that my best friend is coming home tomorrow after being gone for 4 months and I'm worried that we won't have anything to talk about besides her trip. And that I'll be green with envy. It won't be a pretty shade of green either- it'll be an ugly green, like that weird olive green crayon that nobody really liked.

IC that I stayed late at work today just to rack up a little bit of overtime because I'm planning on taking a longer lunch tomorrow.

IC that I originally planned on going to bed really early tonight but I got sucked into FreeCell, MySpace, Facebook, and Dims.

That's it for now.  Ya think that was enough?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2007)

**DING** Fries are done!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess....that I'm seriously thinking of quitting my job. By quitting I don't mean nicely giving two weeks notice and leaving on good, professional terms. I mean just not showing up tomorrow morning. I know I should stick it out and try to weather the storm but damnit I really would love to just screw them over they way they screwed me. I've never EVER done such a thing but it is truly tempting.




I'm feeling the same way right now, Nancy. I stuck it out this far to get my Christmas bonus and now I'm debating whether I give my 2 weeks now, wait until school starts in Jan and tell my office that it's because of school that I need to quit, or do I just say "Fuck it all." and not show up? A co-worker and I are both planning on quitting soon. We call it The Jan Plan, because we're trying to last until January before blowing that popsicle stand.

I kind of want to stay on good terms because the doctor I work for is sort of immature and if you leave on bad terms, it's like you're dead to her. Anyone who mentions your name after your departure gets her evil eye and the cold shoulder for the rest of the day. And she's 45. Nice coping skills, right? I also want to stay on good terms because I'm doing my pediatric rotation next semester and I run the risk of seeing her at the hospital. I don't need to bring my work drama into my school drama.

So, all in all, I hope you figure out what is best for *you*, Nancy. Just like I hope I figure this out for myself.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 17, 2007)

mossystate said:


> again..seriously....warm salt water up your nostrils...it can really help..does feel a little weird the first time, but, stick with it!



Pervert.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> **DING** Fries are done!



damn you fuzzy, damn you!! jk <3

stuck in my head...


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> damn you fuzzy, damn you!! jk <3
> 
> stuck in my head...



I knew, and I still clicked it. It's an odd holiday compulsion. It was bound to happen sometime.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2007)

Now you have the link. Feel free to disperse it among family, friends, and co-workers.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 17, 2007)

1. Butt threads never die.

2. The song in my head? The "This is one fine day to be nude!" song Clinton sings on _Family Guy_.

3. I hate slush. Am I going to be tiny-stepping around in the snow until spring?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2007)

Snowshoes for Liz! STAT!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Now you have the link. Feel free to disperse it among family, friends, and co-workers.



I certainly will, Fuzzy. I certainly will. *snicker*



liz (di-va) said:


> 1. Butt threads never die.
> 
> 2. The song in my head? The "This is one fine day to be nude!" song Clinton sings on _Family Guy_.
> 
> 3. I hate slush. Am I going to be tiny-stepping around in the snow until spring?



Fine song to have in your head! But I do not suggest nudity in the snow. A little drafty. I also worry about tiny-stepping till spring, Liz. Someday I'll take a photo of my driveway a couple days after a storm. I might start wearing shoes with spikes... I'll get you a pair too.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 18, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> 3. I hate slush. Am I going to be tiny-stepping around in the snow until spring?





Fuzzy said:


> Snowshoes for Liz! STAT!





out.of.habit said:


> I also worry about tiny-stepping till spring, Liz. Someday I'll take a photo of my driveway a couple days after a storm. I might start wearing shoes with spikes... I'll get you a pair too.



http://yaktrax.com/ProductsWalker.aspx


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 18, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> http://yaktrax.com/ProductsWalker.aspx



Aren't those great?!?! I call myself a "seasonal agoraphobic" because I am terrified to leave the house in the winter...ice scares me! Yaktrax are awesome! 

P.S. you can find similar items at Home Depot, Lowes and the like, they sell them for construction workers.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 18, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> http://yaktrax.com/ProductsWalker.aspx





goofy girl said:


> Aren't those great?!?! I call myself a "seasonal agoraphobic" because I am terrified to leave the house in the winter...ice scares me! Yaktrax are awesome!
> 
> P.S. you can find similar items at Home Depot, Lowes and the like, they sell them for construction workers.



Thanks you two! I never knew such a product existed. I'm going to be needing some of these. Is it safe to wear them while driving from one icy place to another? Or is that not recommended?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 18, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Aren't those great?!?! I call myself a "seasonal agoraphobic" because I am terrified to leave the house in the winter...ice scares me! Yaktrax are awesome!
> 
> P.S. you can find similar items at Home Depot, Lowes and the like, they sell them for construction workers.



I'm the same way and these things look awesome. It would definitely be that extra push to keep walking during the winter, something I sorta give up due to my crazy ice/falling fear. 

It's one of those things, placebo affect or no, I'm sure it would help. We should get one of these for every fatty on Dims.  Mobility during winter is a good thing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 18, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> http://yaktrax.com/ProductsWalker.aspx



I gotta be honest, I have some Yax, and I don't find them very good for walking in the city. If it were straight snow/etc, they'd rock. But with all the different textures under yer feet (marble, concrete, whatever) coming through, I find that the Yax send me skittering sometimes and actually make things worse and more slidey--on some surfaces. (Also makes you curse architects who don't get one needs traction in this city.)

But..you know, I will get mine out and see today. Worth another try.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 18, 2007)

That's the thing about them, you HAVE to be on snow or ice, and nothing but, for them to be effective. Walking on other surfaces can be hazardous.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 18, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> http://yaktrax.com/ProductsWalker.aspx


 
It's the equivalent of chains for your tires! Genius. Now if only it would snow here..... :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I had some of those yaktrax things (still have them, actually. If anyone wants them I can probably dig them up). My issue was that they were great on the actual ice/snow, but once I got inside, I'd have to find somewhere to sit down and take them off. The hardest part was putting them back on again. In public, for us superfatties, that can be challenging.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 18, 2007)

i may have to get some of these yak things. the parking lot at work is insanely treacherous, i've already slipped pretty bad once, and caught myself on a concrete barrier.


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I confess that Disney movies like Pocahontas and Ice Age makes me cry, everytime. And I usually never cry.
> 
> Do I need therapy or something?
> 
> :blush:



So everyone think this is perfectly normal then? 

Finecarry on


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 18, 2007)

IC that this story is AMAZING. hahaha!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22259465/?GT1=10645

Teacher calls police after karaoke scare
School custodian's rendition of 'Welcome to the Jungle' prompts police call

updated 7:35 a.m. PT, Fri., Dec. 14, 2007
ROXBURY, Conn. - Karaoke can be scary, but threatening? A school custodian's impromptu after-hours karaoke performance prompted a police response when a teacher thought she was being threatened over the loudspeaker.

State police say the teacher at Booth Free School barricaded herself inside a classroom Wednesday when she mistook someone singing a Guns N' Roses song over the public address system for a threat.

She was working after hours and thought no one else was in the building. Then she heard someone say over the loudspeaker that she was going to die.

Six troopers and three police dogs showed up and found three teenagers, one of them a custodian at the school, who had been playing with the public address system.

Police say one of them sang "Welcome to the Jungle" into the microphone. The song contains the lyrics "You're in the jungle baby; you're gonna die."

The teenagers were cuffed for about 15 minutes while police investigated. They didn't realize anyone else was in the school at the time. No charges will be filed, said state police Sgt. Brian Ness.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that this story is AMAZING. hahaha!
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22259465/?GT1=10645
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'd call the cops on anyone singing Guns N' Roses, too.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that this story is AMAZING. hahaha!
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22259465/?GT1=10645
> 
> ...



Sounds like SOMEBODY missed out on the 80's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2007)

IC that I thought up a product similar to the YakTrax.. but mine were more impractical and harder to put on/take off. Hmm.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I thought up a product similar to the YakTrax.. but mine were more impractical and harder to put on/take off. Hmm.


Remember those platform shoes from the '70s with retractable rollerskate wheels?
Yeah, like that, but with retractable studs - and not so tall.

-Rusty


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, I had some of those yaktrax things (still have them, actually. If anyone wants them I can probably dig them up). My issue was that they were great on the actual ice/snow, but once I got inside, I'd have to find somewhere to sit down and take them off. The hardest part was putting them back on again. In public, for us superfatties, that can be challenging.



I LOVE mine..but also encounter this problem. It may sound like more work than it's worth but I have a severe phobia of walking on ice/snow (we're talking snotty crying, hyperventilating and shaking and everything)..but I put the yaktrax like contraptions on sneakers or cold weather appropriate shoes which are easy to slip on and off, and carry a pair of other easy to slide on/off shoes for indoors or non icy surfaces.I already carry a big purse so I have a place to put the spare shoes, and carry a plastic shopping bag in my purse for the sneakers to go in with the wet yaktrax on them. Again, it might sound like a lot of work, but if I didn't do this I'd literally be inside from November until mid April.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

The U.S. Taxpayer paid for my set of YakTrax.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> The U.S. Taxpayer paid for my set of YakTrax.



tell him to get me a set too.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> The U.S. Taxpayer paid for my set of YakTrax.



Huh??


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 18, 2007)

I walked off with my pair, along with a few other things, when I finished out my contract with the U.S. Antarctic Program back in Februrary. Everyone takes little things: jackets, sunglasses, gloves, balaclavas, etc. etc. It's a nice unofficial perk.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 18, 2007)

ic i just had to google balaclava.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 18, 2007)

IC that I don't understand boys in the slightest, especially the ones that say that they think you're "out of their league" and then proceed to rarely take you up on your offers to hang out. 

IC I feel like a effin' retard sometimes because I'm always the one doing the calling. I tried to not call and let them come to me... and only one person asked me out in the time span of over a year. And he turned out to be a psycho.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 19, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I LOVE mine..but also encounter this problem. It may sound like more work than it's worth but I have a severe phobia of walking on ice/snow (we're talking snotty crying, hyperventilating and shaking and everything)..but I put the yaktrax like contraptions on sneakers or cold weather appropriate shoes which are easy to slip on and off, and carry a pair of other easy to slide on/off shoes for indoors or non icy surfaces.I already carry a big purse so I have a place to put the spare shoes, and carry a plastic shopping bag in my purse for the sneakers to go in with the wet yaktrax on them. Again, it might sound like a lot of work, but if I didn't do this I'd literally be inside from November until mid April.



I ordered them the other day and that is EXACTLY how I plan to use them!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I ordered them the other day and that is EXACTLY how I plan to use them!



great! You're going to love them! THey even make you _feel_ more secure, which in itself is worth the money!! LOL


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 19, 2007)

IC that holiday gifts this year are going to consist of hot water in the house. The old water heater died a leaky death, and many hundreds of dollars later, a new one is being put in as I type. Why couldn't the old one have held out until January or February? :doh:

Hot water: the gift that keeps on giving?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20167104,00.html

i just...don't get it. 



i'm gonna record myself sleep talking and make millions. it would make more sense...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2007)

I confess Soup is not the only one with new glasses around here anymore.



But I can't postpixplskthx, though, because I've been sick the last couple of days and look like crap. Once I look normal again, though, I will, I promise.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 20, 2007)

IC that in this pic from _TIME Magazine_, either Putin has a huge ballsack, or his pants are way, way too tight.

Seriously, look at that shit:


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 20, 2007)

putin envy?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 20, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> putin envy?



I dunno, ask the guy who pointed it out at Fark.

I'm just still kind of amazed at that. Seriously.

Someone noted that maybe he lost his socks and that's where they ended up.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 20, 2007)

IC that I'm not a drummer but this is still cause for a HOLY SHIT:
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=WgeX9iYOFSQ


----------



## jamie (Dec 20, 2007)

I confess that I am totally exasperated over something that is quickly squelching my holiday spirit.

We do Secret Santa in our office every year, and every year it has been a blast, especially last year when I had drawn a relatively new employee's name and had a chance to welcome her to our world in a unique way. This year...I have the most ungrateful nurse as the person I am giving too, and I have heard her repeatedly complaining about how her presents weren't "enough." Granted the rules were at least a present a week and a $2.00 limit and I have done more for her than that because I thought she was a nifty person (from a distance). 

Also at the company Christmas party, the boy and I volunteered to do photos of people and the company donated all of the supplies to have them printed out and given to the employees. Everyone has been so happy and sweet and grateful for them - except guess who - she thought there should have been more of the Christmas tree in hers.

Gah...I am usually pretty happy about the world, but she is making me thing Bah Humbug is not such a bad idea. Tomorrow is the big gift suprise give out and I still haven't gotten her gift yet. I am so bummed I don't even know what to get.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 20, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that I am totally exasperated over something that is quickly squelching my holiday spirit.
> 
> We do Secret Santa in our office every year, and every year it has been a blast, especially last year when I had drawn a relatively new employee's name and had a chance to welcome her to our world in a unique way. This year...I have the most ungrateful nurse as the person I am giving too, and I have heard her repeatedly complaining about how her presents weren't "enough." Granted the rules were at least a present a week and a $2.00 limit and I have done more for her than that because I thought she was a nifty person (from a distance).
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry this woman is ruining it for you, Jamie. Perhaps you should make a donation in her name to a charity as the big gift and put it inside a nice card for her. Maybe that would give her a nice wake-up to what the nature of gift-giving should be. 

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 20, 2007)

IC

that I'm about to go Kramer and start a one man strike at my job.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> IC that I'm not a drummer but this is still cause for a HOLY SHIT:
> http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=WgeX9iYOFSQ


What about this one...?  IMO simply cool...


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 20, 2007)

IC that I don't know why people are so freakin fussy about this. Every day the forwarded emails, bulletin posts, newspaper articles, topic of talk radio....all about the wording used to wish someone well during the holidays. So say Merry Christmas, or Happy Hanukkah or Joyous Festivus or Blessed Winter Solstice, or Seasons Fucking Greetings...who the hell really cares what the words are as long as you're being sincere in your wishes for them to have a bright, joyous season and new year.

and by the way, *HAPPY HOLIDAYS*!! (this is how *I* like to say it, *and* I mean it!!)


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 20, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I don't know why people are so freakin fussy about this. Every day the forwarded emails, bulletin posts, newspaper articles, topic of talk radio....all about the wording used to wish someone well during the holidays. So say Merry Christmas, or Happy Hanukkah or Joyous Festivus or Blessed Winter Solstice, or Seasons Fucking Greetings...who the hell really cares what the words are as long as you're being sincere in your wishes for them to have a bright, joyous season and new year.
> 
> and by the way, *HAPPY HOLIDAYS*!! (this is how *I* like to say it, *and* I mean it!!)


I agree completely. Where I work, not everyone celebrates Christmas. My personal holiday isn't Christmas, either, but out of pure habit, I usually say "Merry Christmas", usually in response to someone else. If I initiate it, I say "Happy Holidays", simply because that covers whatever holiday that person happens to celebrate, if any. Anyone who gets bent out of shape over the wording really must have an easy life if that's all they have to worry about. 


IC that after 5 years of nothing but mindbendingly slow and hair-pullingly (my new word) unstable dial-up, I officially have broadband as of tonight. I can view YouTube and visit sites I've avoided in the past because they take too long to load. I'm in internet heaven. My leetle present to myself.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2007)

I confess that last night I heard a Kraftwerk song for the first time in my life. I was impressed.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, YouTube people...

I finally have a connection that allows me to see videos. I've been able to see a few, but after watching one, any others I click give me this message:

Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 

I've made sure my java is enabled, I've dl'ed the Flash Player, but I keep getting this message.

Help?


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 21, 2007)

Problem solved...I downloaded Firefox. Now I'm going nuts watching videos. One thing I love watching is old tv commercials...

These are rather disturbing, though. The lengths they went to to sell cigarettes are sobering, knowing what we know today. From "Salem's special paper breathes in fresh air with every puff" to using the Flintstones cartoon characters to sell Winston's, to Chesterfield's touting that those who smoked theirs "were not adversely affected" during a 6 month testing period. I understand better now why they outlawed these commercials. 

The ad tacked on the end isn't cigarette related, so I'm not sure why its there...but it's pretty cool, too.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2007)

I confess that I don't understand why my cat runs around the house like a wild Indian after pooping. I thought I was the only one who did that! 

I also confess that I'm about to go see _I Am Legend_ with some of my friends. I've heard it's a great movie, so I'm kinda excited.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2007)

IC that my company actually tried to ban the use of the phrase, Merry Christmas. Even since then, everyone uses Merry Christmas.

The phrase I heard this morning from a co-worker was "Merry Christmas! because I'm fuckin' sick of Happy Holidays." :blink:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 22, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that I am totally exasperated over something that is quickly squelching my holiday spirit.
> 
> We do Secret Santa in our office every year, and every year it has been a blast, especially last year when I had drawn a relatively new employee's name and had a chance to welcome her to our world in a unique way. This year...I have the most ungrateful nurse as the person I am giving too, and I have heard her repeatedly complaining about how her presents weren't "enough." Granted the rules were at least a present a week and a $2.00 limit and I have done more for her than that because I thought she was a nifty person (from a distance).
> 
> ...



UGH! Some people are so ungrateful and clueless. What did you end up getting her? Hopefully a pretty hand mirror so she can look at herself all day. After all, it is all about HER isn't it?

Humbug.

Hope you're in better spirits!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 23, 2007)

IC that it really bothers me when someone shares a story or event (or anything) that is "good news" and exciting to them, there is always someone who just has to be a downer and stomp all over the persons good feeling.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 23, 2007)

IC I am PSYCHED to meet Missaf in a few hours. 

IC I am also looking forward to a break from my brother.

IC also I owe QB1 my life for being a supportive sweetheart through my bitching and whining. Sooo good to have someone to help you laugh at times like these.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 24, 2007)

IC Missaf does not put out after one drink,

I also C this is why anyone meeting her in the future should bring more cash or credit cards.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2007)

I confess that this is will probably be one of the best Christmases ever.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2007)

I confess that this season I played fantasy football for the first time in my life. I finished 8-5 a was in a four-way tie for first place in my division. I missed the playoffs on a technicality (the playoff spots went to two teams that had scored the most points). Now that I understand how the scoring works, I know I'll do really well next year.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2007)

OH MY GOD.

IC that my life in regards to movies seems to be looking way, way up. First I do a great job on that essay for my class, and just now I was at the video store and the guy who owns it offered me a job. _Offered me a job_. He said that he could tell that I knew a lot about movies, and at the end of January he'd have an opening. Not a lot of hours- probably 10-15 a week, and mostly on the weekend- but it's still a great feeling to have, that.


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

ic i just posted on the wrong thread


----------



## Keb (Dec 27, 2007)

I confess I love the movie _Enchanted_ and cannot stop listening to the songs on YouTube. Can't wait till the DVD comes out.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2007)

IC that I love Enchanted too... I saw it by myself cuz nobody else would see it with me. It's all good- I didn't have to share my pop corn.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 27, 2007)

I have lived a really charmed life. There are a lot of things I need to work on--to say the least, but I've had so many varied and wonderfully strange experiences.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

I confess that this holiday season made me truly realize how fortunate I am to have so many loving, supportive, appreciative people in my life. And I love, support and appreciate them.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 27, 2007)

open letter to everyone who's PMed me in the past few days: this is busiest two weeks of my whole year (xmasnewyearsbirthday all in a row, plus all of my out of town friends are here all at once), and i will aboslutely write you hilariously longwinded replies when i actually get more than 5 minutes in front of my computer. 
in the meantime, if you're struggling with what to get me for the anniversary of my birth, that's funny because the way i see it, there really is only one obvious choice.


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> open letter to everyone who's PMed me in the past few days: this is busiest two weeks of my whole year (xmasnewyearsbirthday all in a row, plus all of my out of town friends are here all at once), and i will aboslutely write you hilariously longwinded replies when i actually get more than 5 minutes in front of my computer.
> in the meantime, if you're struggling with what to get me for the anniversary of my birth, that's funny because the way i see it, there really is only one obvious choice.



*stomps feet*
You ruined the surprise! 

I guess that diamond-encrusted plunger might come in handy, though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2007)

Cankles scare the shit out of me.


Sorry


----------



## Suze (Dec 28, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Cankles scare the shit out of me.
> 
> 
> Sorry



sorry for my ignorance but what exactly are cankles?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> sorry for my ignorance but what exactly are cankles?


 

Here are some definitions from the Urban Dictionary

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cankles


----------



## Ash (Dec 28, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Cankles scare the shit out of me.
> 
> 
> Sorry



Those of us with cankles are deeply offended.

Okay, not so much. But I'm wondering what's scary about them?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 28, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Cankles scare the shit out of me.
> 
> 
> Sorry



No reason to be scared of them, and lots of people around here have them. I hope you didn't hurt anyone's feelings with that...


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a confession.
You can't please everyone.


Why do they scare me? Because they're a sign of being "unhealthy" TO ME. And aesthetically, I find them unappealing.

Once again, that's how * I * feel about them.



I love how you can't even say the "right" thing in a confession thread. Haha. Too funny.


----------



## Ash (Dec 28, 2007)

I didn't say that your confession wasn't 'right'. I didn't even make a judgment. Merely asked a question, which you have now answered. 

IC that I think cankles are cute. And that's how *I* feel about them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I didn't say that your confession wasn't 'right'. I didn't even make a judgment. Merely asked a question, which you have now answered.
> 
> IC that I think cankles are cute. And that's how *I* feel about them.


 

Sorry, I should have been more post specific in my reply.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 28, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry, I should have been more post specific in my reply.



And I didn't say that you were wrong, just said I hope that you didn't hurt anyone's feelings. 

I think too often things get said online that maybe wouldn't be said IRL for fear of hurting someone's feelings. I wouldn't walk into a room where blonde people were, making blonde jokes...


----------



## Suze (Dec 28, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I wouldn't walk into a room where blonde people were making blonde jokes...



I really hope you're serious, cause THAT would piss me off!

j/k


----------



## Suze (Dec 28, 2007)

IC That I sometimes want to participate on a deeper level in the discussions going on around her. 
Sadly, my vocabulary is making that somewhat difficult sometimes. 

Not that I don’t love the lounge, the clothing/fashion board etc. I just feel that I would have contributed better if it weren’t for my friggin' handicap


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> IC That I sometimes want to participate on a deeper level in the discussions going on around her.
> Sadly, my vocabulary is making that somewhat difficult sometimes.
> 
> Not that I don’t love the lounge, the clothing/fashion board etc. I just feel that I would have contributed better if it weren’t for my friggin' handicap


I know how you feel... 

But this problem doesn't stop me...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2007)

I forgot what I was going to confess... :huh:


----------



## k1009 (Dec 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> IC That I sometimes want to participate on a deeper level in the discussions going on around her.
> Sadly, my vocabulary is making that somewhat difficult sometimes.
> 
> Not that I dont love the lounge, the clothing/fashion board etc. I just feel that I would have contributed better if it werent for my friggin' handicap



Do it anyway! I have an apalling grasp on french, but my french friends (yes, I've rounded up more than a few, don't look so suprised ) humour my hillbilly grammar and my limited vocabulary. Eventually they understand what I mean and your english is ten million times better than my french. Btw, I think 60% of language, at least that in an alphabet you're familiar with, is grammar. Vocab is the fun part and just hangs around the all important verbs and pronouns! Oh, it isn't? Heh .


----------



## k1009 (Dec 28, 2007)

IC that I look at the naked pics thread to figure out how my body will look if I gain anymore weight.

The hot guys are just a delicious bonus.


----------



## Suze (Dec 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I know how you feel...
> 
> But this problem doesn't stop me...



hehe, with over 14,000 posts you should have some great training at least 



k1009 said:


> Do it anyway! I have an apalling grasp on french, but my french friends (yes, I've rounded up more than a few, don't look so suprised ) humour my hillbilly grammar and my limited vocabulary. Eventually they understand what I mean and your english is ten million times better than my french. Btw, I think 60% of language, at least that in an alphabet you're familiar with, is grammar. Vocab is the fun part and just hangs around the all important verbs and pronouns! Oh, it isn't? Heh .



well...maybe i will!
but don't hate on me if someone confuses my "i'm totally up for same sex marriages" comment with ehh...something else (sorry...not in the creative corner today)


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> And I didn't say that you were wrong, just said I hope that you didn't hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> I think too often things get said online that maybe wouldn't be said IRL for fear of hurting someone's feelings. I wouldn't walk into a room where blonde people were, making blonde jokes...


 

It was a confession. I never said it was something that I was proud of, but it's what it is. And as far as hurting people's feelings? Everyone is different. What one person dislikes or finds "scary" could be someone else's favourite thing in the world. Why have a confession thread when you get "tsk tsk'd" about your feelings? And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> hehe, with over 14,000 posts you should have some great training at least
> ...


Uhmmm... yes, you could say so...


----------



## Suze (Dec 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhmmm... yes, you could say so...



you're German right?

*IC* that (must keep this ot) i've noticed that most dims people from Germany are really good to express them self around here.

I visited Berlin some years ago, and most of them sucked (I'm sorry... but that was my experience:blush:)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

I confess that I'm about to go see _Alien vs. Predator: Requiem_ with some friends. Yet another movie that looks really cool. I believe that 2007 has actually been a pretty good year for movies (for me, anyway).

I also confess that the song "International Harvester" by Craig Morgan kinda irritates me. I like the song overall, and I like Craig Morgan's music. But the song is about a guy who is gloating about holding up traffic by driving his International Harvester on the road. Slow drivers piss me off. Especially when they have an attitude about it.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 28, 2007)

like a dozen of my friends all went to see AvP:R on christmas day and now it's like they all went to war together. they've been regaling me with bonechilling anecdotes about it's total awfulness. it almost makes me want to see it so i know what they're talking about.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> like a dozen of my friends all went to see AvP:R on christmas day and now it's like they all went to war together. they've been regaling me with bonechilling anecdotes about it's total awfulness. it almost makes me want to see it so i know what they're talking about.



I want to see it because I know it's going to be bad... but it'll be every violent thing that the first AvP _should have _been but was _not_.

Plus, a dude's arm gets acid-burned off in the first few minutes. That's just sweet, in the gross B-movie way.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 28, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> And I didn't say that you were wrong, just said I hope that you didn't hurt anyone's feelings.
> I think too often things get said online that maybe wouldn't be said IRL for fear of hurting someone's feelings. I wouldn't walk into a room where blonde people were, making blonde jokes...



I agree, I think this was a strangely cankletudinous context in which to exercise someone's first Amendment rights of expression about fat ankles.

That's all. I dun't want to engage in any kind of discussion about it, but you were wondering if people's feelings got hurt? Count me as a yup.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I agree, I think this was a strangely cankletudinous context in which to exercise someone's first Amendment rights of expression about fat ankles.
> 
> That's all. I dun't want to engage in any kind of discussion about it, but you were wondering if people's feelings got hurt? Count me as a yup.



Ditto. And I don't even (currently) have cankles.

Maybe it's the word "scare" that's the trigger. Reminds me of the look of fear some little kids get when they see me - that "Mommy, is that big lady a monster?" look.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you're German right?
> 
> *IC* that (must keep this ot) i've noticed that most dims people from Germany are really good to express them self around here.
> 
> I visited Berlin some years ago, and most of them sucked (I'm sorry... but that was my experience:blush:)


Yep. I'm german.

Et vous êtes francais?

(Thought I herad some hint in that direction in another post...)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 29, 2007)

Last night I was told being around me is like a comedy show at a strip club, and that's a good thing.  Heh.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yep. I'm german.
> 
> Et vous êtes francais?
> 
> (Thought I herad some hint in that direction in another post...)



Absolument! Bonne question! Das ist eine sehr gute frage, Timberwolf! C'est un mystère! es-tu française Mademoiselle SusieQ?


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yep. I'm german.
> 
> Et vous êtes francais?





Bafta1 said:


> C'est un mystère! es-tu française Mademoiselle SusieQ?



Absolutely not!



That my friends, is a friggin' secret! (well...not really)


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Absolutely not!
> 
> 
> 
> That my friends, is a friggin' secret! (well...not really)



Hmm... The mystery continues! Any clues?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 29, 2007)

awwww

feeling's got hurt and you don't even know me?


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 29, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> awwww
> 
> feeling's got hurt and you don't even know me?



This made me snicker :bow:


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 29, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> awwww
> 
> feeling's got hurt and you don't even know me?



So....if only they had put "IC" in front of their posts, you'd have held back on the sarcasm, since that seems to be your measure of what's appropriate to say here and what's not? Gimme a break.


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Hmm... The mystery continues! Any clues?



We have fjords, trolls and a lot of blonde's, get it? 
and I basically live in the richest country in the world (after Switzerland I think)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> open letter to everyone who's PMed me in the past few days: this is busiest two weeks of my whole year (xmasnewyearsbirthday all in a row, plus all of my out of town friends are here all at once), and i will aboslutely write you hilariously longwinded replies when i actually get more than 5 minutes in front of my computer.
> in the meantime, if you're struggling with what to get me for the anniversary of my birth, that's funny because the way i see it, there really is only one obvious choice.



your reply better be hilarious.

Not just like garden variety funny. It needs to be like Elle Camino level funny.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> We have fjords, trolls and a lot of blonde's, get it?
> and I basically live in the richest country in the world (after Switzerland I think)


Sounds like Sweden...


But definately north of me...


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds like Sweden...
> 
> 
> But definately north of me...



very close...we are neighbors. (if you can't guess it now you're stoopid)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> very close...we are neighbors. (if you can't guess it now you're stoopid)



Bangladesh?


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Bangladesh?



Unfortunately I can't rep you. 'Cause that's freaking correct!

SURPRISE! I was only joking(no kiddin')...it's Norway[. Don't tell anyone!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 29, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> So....if only they had put "IC" in front of their posts, you'd have held back on the sarcasm, since that seems to be your measure of what's appropriate to say here and what's not? Gimme a break.


 


what are you talking about? follow along if you want to join in on the bashing


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> This made me snicker :bow:


 

No kidding, eh? Good lord...people need to grow thicker skin.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 29, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> awwww
> 
> feeling's got hurt and you don't even know me?



I agreed with Surly's first post. It's partly (I think) because I've read up a lot here about lymphedema and other fat girl problems and the first hand experiences scare me a lot, way more than the fat scares that media loves to bring up once a week. Cankles, on my frame will mean I've broken through the 400 mark, maybe Surly's the same.

I think a lot of us are scared of getting fatter. I've gained a lot of weight lately, stuff I used to be able to do I can't do, I can't even fly economy anymore. I get scared when I think about the stuff I will probably end up having to deal with later on in life, based on what I've read about other people's experiences. 

Btw, I know where Susie lives! I want to express it in french just to show my awesomeness, but it would be hillbilly brand and you'd all laugh.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm never ever eating popcorn again.  *digs at stuck popcorn in teeth*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 29, 2007)

IC that I cannot wait til tonight; my girlfriends and I are going to PAR-TAY!!! I'm going to shake what my Mama gave me...uh, fo' sho'!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I cannot wait til tonight; my girlfriends and I are going to PAR-TAY!!! I'm going to shake what my Mama gave me...uh, fo' sho'!



YAY for girls night out!! Have fun!!


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 29, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> what are you talking about? follow along if you want to join in on the bashing



I have been following along....might do to go back and read your own posts if you've lost my reference! Or, I can spell it out for you if you can't be bothered, either way is A-ok by me!


----------



## Britannia (Dec 29, 2007)

IC that yesterday was the second time I've set a bag of popcorn on fire.

I forgot that the instructions on the package are wrong.


----------



## panhype (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you're German right?
> 
> *IC* that (must keep this ot) i've noticed that most dims people from Germany are really good to express them self around here.
> 
> I visited Berlin some years ago, and most of them sucked (I'm sorry... but that was my experience:blush:)


Ut rok... Hopefully you didn't visit my place?  Actually i understood where you're coming from. And through some 'connection' i have had a few visitors from your country


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 29, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ut rok... Hopefully you didn't visit my place?  Actually i understood where you're coming from. And through some 'connection' i have had a few visitors from your country



IC that I think Berlin is one of the greatest cities in Europe! So much energy, so much to do... einfach toll.


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> IC that I think Berlin is one of the greatest cities in Europe! So much energy, so much to do... einfach toll.



yeah,yeah...I don't care, go ahead and kiss his German ass



panhype said:


> Ut rok... Hopefully you didn't visit my place?  Actually i understood where you're coming from.



I lived in a hostel in a rather distant and quite boring part of the city. So...I guess that had something to do with it.



> And through some 'connection' i have had a few visitors from your country


uhh..kewl! I hope they gave you a decent impression then


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> yeah,yeah...I don't care, go ahead and kiss his German ass I lived in a hostel in a rather distant and quite boring part of the city. So...I guess that had something to do with it.



Come with me and I promise you'll wonder how you ever could have hated Berlin...


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Come with me and I promise you'll wonder how you ever could have hated Berlin...



naahh..I didn't exactly hate it...the bear statues was quite amusing

But seriously though, I would love to visit that city again. I've only heard positive things from others.

(and what better company would I have then with someone who repped me for my "hot boy" post! :happy


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 29, 2007)

IC that the only part of _1408 _that scared me was so immensely effective that I'm almost sick.

The reason why it's so creepy is because I'd experienced it before, in a way. The part where the phone melts and the voice is going on about 5 and 8 and how all his friends are dead? The voice there, I've heard it before, about four years ago, saying exactly that. I was terrified then, hovering over the toilet at 3 in the morning from indigestion, all alone in a silent house. And now I'm pretty fucking creeped again by it.

Sheesh.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

susieQ said:


> (and what better company would I have then with someone who repped me for my "hot boy" post! :happy



I swear, the "instant access" part made me laugh till I cried!


----------



## Suze (Dec 30, 2007)

IC that i didn't know this thread was so much fun. Count me in as a regular.

and thanks sweet! mission accomplished


----------



## elle camino (Dec 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _1408 _


the story spooked the CRAP out of me when i read it this summer (although it didn't hurt that i was reading it in the pitch black forest at night while i was camping and everyone else was asleep in the tent), so i was stoked for the movie. 
i was disappointed. 

the scariest part of the story was the phone part, though. oddly enough, the voice on the line came across better in text than it did in the movie.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 30, 2007)

elle camino said:


> the story spooked the CRAP out of me when i read it this summer (although it didn't hurt that i was reading it in the pitch black forest at night while i was camping and everyone else was asleep in the tent), so i was stoked for the movie.
> i was disappointed.
> 
> the scariest part of the story was the phone part, though. oddly enough, the voice on the line came across better in text than it did in the movie.



I was disappointed, too, but not extremely so. It was close enough to the text, and then it added in some parts that were seemingly inspired by _Silent Hill 4_ and _House of Leaves_. Some of the other stuff added in was actually kind of... in the spirit of King's style, so I'd say that it's a decent enough adaptation.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> I have been following along....might do to go back and read your own posts if you've lost my reference! Or, I can spell it out for you if you can't be bothered, either way is A-ok by me!


 

Knock yourself out, you're not making any sense to me at all.


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 30, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It's a confession.
> You can't please everyone.
> 
> 
> ...





Surlysomething said:


> It was a confession. I never said it was something that I was proud of, but it's what it is. And as far as hurting people's feelings? Everyone is different. What one person dislikes or finds "scary" could be someone else's favourite thing in the world. Why have a confession thread when you get "tsk tsk'd" about your feelings? And that's all I have to say about that.





Surlysomething said:


> Knock yourself out, you're not making any sense to me at all.



Lordy, Ok, I'll spell it out for you. By your logic, it was okay to post about your feelings about cankles because it was "just a confession". Applying that same logic to the responses to your confession, those responses would've been okay and not needing a sarcastic response by you, since they, too, were "just confessions". 

Instead, you've accused others of having thin skins and being overly sensitive when your original post made them uncomfortable or hurt their feelings. If you're going to sling it, take it back like an adult. You can't have it both ways. If it's okay for you to post hurtful comments, it's okay for others to express hurt by them. Just as if I had posted "IC that poorly applied eyeliner on other people gives me the willies", some people might take offense to that. I'd expect it to, and take the backlash as expected.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Lordy, Ok, I'll spell it out for you. By your logic, it was okay to post about your feelings about cankles because it was "just a confession". Applying that same logic to the responses to your confession, those responses would've been okay and not needing a sarcastic response by you, since they, too, were "just confessions".
> 
> Instead, you've accused others of having thin skins and being overly sensitive when your original post made them uncomfortable or hurt their feelings. If you're going to sling it, take it back like an adult. You can't have it both ways. If it's okay for you to post hurtful comments, it's okay for others to express hurt by them. Just as if I had posted "IC that poorly applied eyeliner on other people gives me the willies", some people might take offense to that. I'd expect it to, and take the backlash as expected.


 

Oh, good lord. You jumped in a little late for the game. And as far as the whole "IC" thing goes...i'm not party to that "humour" either.

I said that I wasn't proud of my feelings, but I should be allowed to have them and I shouldn't have to feel bad about it either. In all seriousness, how can I hurt someone's feelings when I don't even know them? I didn't single a person out. And if you really took issue with this you might want to dig a little deeper as to why they scare ME instead of it being about everyone else. I'm not a hand holder by nature, if you feel it necessary to walk through life doing that for people be my guest. 

*I apologize if it hurt anyone's feelings.* But I think this is a bullshit confession area because I was somewhat pressured into justifying my feelings. And thanks for "spelling it out" for me. It's nice to know there's someone out their sitting that much higher up on their horse than the rest of us.

Carry on.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 30, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> awwww
> 
> feeling's got hurt and you don't even know me?



Snarky. Nice.

I confess that, given your responses here, I don't much care what you think about much of anything, actually. I'm not particularly proud of the fact that I have the ability to take an instant dislike to someone based on their online persona, but those are my feelings and I should be allowed to have them and I shouldn't have to feel bad about it either.

I further confess that anyone who comes to a forum filled with people over 400 pounds to express fear at being like them might want to be prepared for a little blowback.


----------



## butch (Dec 30, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I further confess that anyone who comes to a forum filled with people over 400 pounds to express fear at being like them might want to be prepared for a little blowback.



IC that I had the exact same thought, complete with the word 'blowback.'


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 30, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Snarky. Nice.
> 
> I confess that, given your responses here, I don't much care what you think about much of anything, actually. I'm not particularly proud of the fact that I have the ability to take an instant dislike to someone based on their online persona, but those are my feelings and I should be allowed to have them and I shouldn't have to feel bad about it either.
> 
> *I further confess that anyone who comes to a forum filled with people over 400 pounds to express fear at being like them might want to be prepared for a little blowback.*



Thank you for this, I couldn't agree more.

And thank you to CrankySpice too


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 30, 2007)

IC that I think Carla and butch are the bee's freakin' knees. Even if those knees are above bee cankles!  (Valentine, we cross posted, but I'll edit and throw you in there, too!)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 30, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> IC that I think Carla and butch are the bee's freakin' knees. Even if those knees are above bee cankles!  (Valentine, we cross posted, but I'll edit and throw you in there, too!)



I started thinking that I should have mentioned you too, so edited my post and then seen this post. Thank you CS, you too are the bee's knees.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2007)

Honestly, I could care less.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2007)

I confess that foreigners eat some weird stuff. My girlfriend comes from a big Dutch family, and she told me about some of the things they like to eat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 1, 2008)

Every culture has some weird stuff that is considered edible, but.. every culture always has something breaded and fried.


----------



## Suze (Jan 1, 2008)

IC that some people shouldn’t be so judgmental when it comes to other peoples eating habits/culture 

And Fuzzy's right, there IS a lot of bacon in these dishes.

nom, nom, nom 

View attachment rb.jpg


View attachment lut.jpeg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 1, 2008)

susieQ said:


> IC that some people shouldnt be so judgmental when it comes to other peoples eating habits/culture
> 
> And Fuzzy's right, there IS a lot of bacon in these dishes.
> 
> nom, nom, nom



SQ, what are these dishes? I recognize bacon and mashed potatoes, but...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

susieQ said:


> IC that some people shouldnt be so judgmental when it comes to other peoples eating habits/culture
> 
> And Fuzzy's right, there IS a lot of bacon in these dishes.
> 
> nom, nom, nom



I'm not judgemental about it. It's just really, really out of the ordinary for me, just like some of the things I eat would be weird to them.


----------



## Suze (Jan 1, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> SQ, what are these dishes? I recognize bacon and mashed potatoes, but...



The thing is .its a bit difficult to translate, but I will try

The first picture show a famous dish called (directly translated) "Rasp balls"
The balls have the color of grey. You rasp potatoes and add inn stuff like wheat flour, salt, pepper etc.
You then make balls from the "potato dough", cook them in boiled water, and they end up looking like these grey beauties.
I think (!) the other stuff you see there is bacon, sausage and mashed potatoes/cabbage.

The second one is a fish dish. Directly translated "Lye fish" (Lutefisk)
Its fish cooked in lye (but its not dangerous to eat, obviously) 
To be honest, it basically tastes like nothing, so we add stuff like honey, bacon and cheese to it. In this pic they have added bacon, mustard and mashed potatoes/cabbage (not 100% sure)

Im adding another dish named "Smalahove". The picture explains itself I guess. (You basically eat a sheep head)

I have never had any of these dishes, so Im really not an expert. 

 

View attachment 0968_Smalahove_pao_fat_med.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I'm not judgemental about it. It's just really, really out of the ordinary for me, just like some of the things I eat would be weird to them.



I once dated a guy who, while visiting Peru, ate guinea pig. I told him how gross and weird that was, and he pointed out that lobster is pretty creepy and strange looking, and we pay $50 bucks for it when we go to dinner. 

So..I know what you are saying, but when I think of it the way he pointed it out, it makes total sense.


----------



## Suze (Jan 1, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I'm not judgemental about it. It's just really, really out of the ordinary for me, just like some of the things I eat would be weird to them.



I really hope you're right, 'cause it would really piss my uncle off if you had a problem with his love for sheep heads


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 1, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I once dated a guy who, while visiting Peru, ate guinea pig. I told him how gross and weird that was, and he pointed out that lobster is pretty creepy and strange looking, and we pay $50 bucks for it when we go to dinner.
> 
> So..I know what you are saying, but when I think of it the way he pointed it out, it makes total sense.



That's like when I went to a BBQ in Germany and the meat being cooked was NUTRIA! A big ass rat.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I once dated a guy who, while visiting Peru, ate guinea pig. I told him how gross and weird that was, and he pointed out that lobster is pretty creepy and strange looking, and we pay $50 bucks for it when we go to dinner.
> 
> So..I know what you are saying, but when I think of it the way he pointed it out, it makes total sense.



It does make total sense. The thought of eating cat or dog makes me want to vomit, but I know that there are people in the world who would be horrified if they saw me eating a hamburger or bacon.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> That's like when I went to a BBQ in Germany and the meat being cooked was NUTRIA! A big ass rat.



Inquiring minds want to know....didja eat it??


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 1, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Inquiring minds want to know....didja eat it??



Of course- I'll try anything once! It was very gamey, and I kept thinking of fur coats. Also, I had managed to avoid the area in which they were being cooked until some guy sat across me with a whole one and just bit right into it. It did indeed have a long rat tail. Blech. That pretty much killed any desire to ever eat it again...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> That's like when I went to a BBQ in Germany and the meat being cooked was NUTRIA! A big ass rat.


Now color me surprised... Never heard about that... These Nutrias are quite big, though...

For those of you that want to know a bit more about them...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 1, 2008)

Here;s a nutria pic I just found. I wonder if these things would be good in milkshakes? :eat2: 

View attachment nutria.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now color me surprised... Never heard about that... These Nutrias are quite big, though...
> 
> For those of you that want to know a bit more about them...



Yeah- not the most attractive creature.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2008)

IC that made a joke and I went to Steve all excited and told him that I wanted "A whole new world" from the Alladin movie to be our wedding song. Seeing him squirm around and hem and haw and try to find a rational reason to pick something else was hilarious!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 1, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> That's like when I went to a BBQ in Germany and the meat being cooked was NUTRIA! A big ass rat.





Santaclear said:


> Here;s a nutria pic I just found. I wonder if these things would be good in milkshakes? :eat2:


 Don't know about milkshakes, but these little puppies are often on menus in Louisiana, also. Apparently they're quite good for you.

*Louisiana Nutria Recipe*

*Chef Philippe Parola* Commandeur des Cordon Bleu de France
Chef Parola Enterprises: Jackson, LA www.chef-parola.com
[now http://www.chefphilippe.com/ -webmaster]​ *Heart Healthy "Crock-Pot" Nutria*

2 hind saddle portions of nutria meat
1 tomato, cut in big wedges
2 carrots, sliced thin
1/2 cup white wine
2 teaspoons chopped garlic
1 cup demi glace (optional)
 
1 small onion, sliced thin
2 potatoes, sliced thin
Brussel sprouts
1 cup water
salt and pepper to taste
 Layer onion, tomato, potatoes, carrots and Brussel sprouts in crock pot. Season nutria with salt, pepper and garlic to taste and place nutria over vegetables. Add wine and water, set crock pot on low and let cook until meat is tender. Cook for approximately 4 to 6 hours. Garnish with vegetables and demi glace (4 servings).


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 1, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Don't know about milkshakes, but these little puppies are often on menus in Louisiana.



The main problem is in finding a drink strong enough to cut the rodent taste. 

Maybe a Red Bull/vinegar&wintergreen mixture? Gargling with it in between every bite. 

View attachment nutriapt.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll make some for dinner and you can try that little experiment. How does that sound?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

I confess that I shouldn't join in here when I'm really tired...
I just thought to see a "Free Assassination" thread! :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Here;s a nutria pic I just found. I wonder if these things would be good in milkshakes? :eat2:



:shocked::blink:

huh ?¿?¿?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> :shocked::blink:
> 
> huh ?¿?¿?



Ditto, Swampy! (Can anyone find me a cross-eyed smiley.)

~Punkin


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 2, 2008)

IC I am in the room with Barb and Mini laughing about the fun of pointing out the deep, depressing flaws of others. It's the most fun I've had in years.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

I confess that I just got home from seeing a live performance of Riverdance. It was pretty interesting. I never would have guessed that human beings could move their feet so quickly had I not seen it myself.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 2, 2008)

IC that despite Mini's protests that he's actually a nice guy in person, he's really an evil bastard that would as soon chop the hand off a mentally challenged child who wants to give him a high-five as touch the kid.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> :shocked::blink:
> 
> huh ?¿?¿?





Punkin1024 said:


> Ditto, Swampy! (Can anyone find me a cross-eyed smiley.)
> 
> ~Punkin



*makes non-Nutria milkshakes for Swampy and Punkin


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 2, 2008)

IC that I had four days off for New Years, and I sat around and did nothing and couldn't wait to get back to work...now that I have to actually go to work, it's a completely different story!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 2, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> IC that despite Mini's protests that he's actually a nice guy in person, he's really an evil bastard that would as soon chop the hand off a mentally challenged child who wants to give him a high-five as touch the kid.



You forgot to note that the kid had a lop-sided face.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> *makes non-Nutria milkshakes for Swampy and Punkin




Thanks! I love to try new milkshakes, just as long as they don't contain Nutria or some other questionable ingredient!

~Punkin


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

IC that I love when my bank account surprises me. I could have sworn I was close to being broke as a joke... but alas, I don't need to stress. It's always a good thing to find out you have more money than you had previously thought.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw both Atonement and August Rush. 

Atonement was visually *stunning*....amazingly beautiful. If this movie doesn't win awards (plural), it will be severely cheated. I plan to own it as soon as possible. 

August Rush...just WOW. *See it.* Seriously. It will also be among my collection as soon as possible.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 3, 2008)

I confess that during busiest part of day, that a gentleman who made eye contact with me and also gave a firm handshake out of appreciation for all my hard work and so forth ... really broke up the routine monotony (that also just seems to occur on a daily basis.)

That was a nice change.

:bow::happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

Aw, Swampy, that's nice. My hubby tries to thank restaurant staff when we've had a good meal. He used to be in the food service business and knows how nice it is to get a compliment instead of a complaint.

~Punkin


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2008)

IC I quit my job today. I didn't give two weeks, I don't have anything lined up to replace this job, and I have no plans. I'm scared shitless but otherwise ok. I couldn't take the ugliness of it all any more.


----------



## Suze (Jan 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC I quit my job today. I didn't give two weeks, I don't have anything lined up to replace this job, and I have no plans. I'm scared shitless but otherwise ok. I couldn't take the ugliness of it all any more.



That's a very brave move you did there, Nancy. We are kinda in the same boat since i recently decided to quit my studies and do something else instead. I just have to figure out what!:blink:

Good luck!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2008)

susieQ said:


> That's a very brave move you did there, Nancy. We are kinda in the same boat since i recently decided to quit my studies and do something else instead. I just have to figure out what!:blink:
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks. I'm gonna need it. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC I quit my job today. I didn't give two weeks, I don't have anything lined up to replace this job, and I have no plans. I'm scared shitless but otherwise ok. I couldn't take the ugliness of it all any more.



{{{{{{{{{{Nancy}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 3, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> August Rush...just WOW. *See it.* Seriously. It will also be among my collection as soon as possible.



This was the first movie that really emotionally affected my 11-year old son. He got very teary. As we left he said, "That is the best movie I ever saw."


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 3, 2008)

Wii is SO MUCH FUCKING FUN.

Seriously, omg.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 3, 2008)

(IC that I) DO WANT.

I'm just waiting for Smash Bros. ^_^


----------



## k1009 (Jan 3, 2008)

IC that I never should have taken a work from home job. I am so good at putting things off that my work is dragged out and out and out to the point that my life now is my job.

Must stay away from youtube and dimensions and various news sites during work hours... must not stray downstairs for nice coffee and sandwiches... must not download new albums and waste hours listening to them...... must work!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 3, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> This was the first movie that really emotionally affected my 11-year old son. He got very teary. As we left he said, "That is the best movie I ever saw."


 It is a real tear-jerker, sappy and a bit corny, especially the end, but it's done in such a way that those things are overshadowed. I plan to buy the soundtrack, too. I loved the guitar-tapping that Freddie Highmore (the actor who played the August Rush character) did...I read that he learned that just for this movie. I recently saw that style of playing for the first time on youtube, and find it fascinating.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC I quit my job today. I didn't give two weeks, I don't have anything lined up to replace this job, and I have no plans. I'm scared shitless but otherwise ok. I couldn't take the ugliness of it all any more.



Nancy, I'm sorry things got so bad at your job but it sounds like you did the right thing for you. Good luck in your search for something new.


----------



## k1009 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am back with the confessing. I really, really want a regular job with an 8 hour day. I've got to meet with a super important person tonight on my own (because my boss has been on the plonk again) and fly the flag for the company. I was planning to be on the plonk myself. Not even a fancy meal is much of a cheer.

Anyway, I've spent time I should be spending actually working watching disgusting pimple clips on youtube. I'll break for a snack soon!


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 3, 2008)

k1009 said:


> Anyway, I've spent time I should be spending actually working watching disgusting pimple clips on youtube. I'll break for a snack soon!



omg...you too? I thought I was the only one. 


stupid having to spread rep around first


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC I quit my job today. I didn't give two weeks, I don't have anything lined up to replace this job, and I have no plans. I'm scared shitless but otherwise ok. I couldn't take the ugliness of it all any more.



I totally understand hitting that breaking point. Once I actually picked up my bag to leave and talked myself out of it with keys in hand. Can't say that will happen the next time.  That you're otherwise okay means it was the right thing to do. I will keep my fingers crossed that you find something a new position quickly.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2008)

I confess that I'm going to be meeting my girlfriend's parents this weekend. We've been happily together for quite a while now and she would like me to meet her family. She will probably meet my family next weekend; or maybe this weekend if we have time. I'm not really nervous about it; but I'm kind of excited/anxious in a good way.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 3, 2008)

lol ..........


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> lol ..........



They say that laughter is the best medicine. :bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2008)

IC that I love Dims and Dimmers. Thanks to everyone who has offered words of encouragment. You guys are the bestest. 

Nancy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm so tickled that I can listen to my favorite radio station http://kbcy.com on-line! Woo-hoo!


----------



## k1009 (Jan 6, 2008)

Dear Big Bossguy,

I know I talked my way into this job with the help of a friend and family member who laid into you pretty hard. I have zero experience or skills in this area yet I thought "hey, pr and marketing, that's me!" and I told you I could learn enough to help the legal team. And....... I can't . I'm not good at any of it, and even if it is just until june I'm afraid that I'm going to suck so bad that come august you'll be out of business because you wanted to give me a break.

I'd like to quit but I don't want to look stupid. Just fire me already.

K.

PS. thanks for the trusting me with important people, even if it is because you have alcohol poisoning.

pps. go to rehab, you lush. after you fire me.


----------



## k1009 (Jan 6, 2008)

IC that I mix up my threads......... 'cause I suck. I'm mixing up several files as we speak.

I want out!!!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 6, 2008)

i confess i love this little snippet from *Ryan's* sig:

_Burn any bridge that leads to a place you never want to go. _

agreed.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I'm going to be meeting my girlfriend's parents this weekend. We've been happily together for quite a while now and she would like me to meet her family. She will probably meet my family next weekend; or maybe this weekend if we have time. I'm not really nervous about it; but I'm kind of excited/anxious in a good way.



I confess that I met my girlfriend's parents and she met mine. 

I really like her parents. Her parents really like me.

She really likes my parents. My parents really like her. I just called my parents to ask about a question about an early bithday gift they gave me yesterday and my mom was gushing about how cute, sweet and intelligent my girlfriend is. :bow:


----------



## Suze (Jan 6, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I met my girlfriend's parents and she met mine.
> 
> I really like her parents. Her parents really like me.
> 
> She really likes my parents. My parents really like her. I just called my parents to ask about a question about an early bithday gift they gave me yesterday and my mom was gushing about how cute, sweet and intelligent my girlfriend is. :bow:



Aww... Thats so sweet. Im glad that went well, Ryan. Meeting my previous boyfriend's parents was not that successful. (They were nice and all, but the chemistry pretty much sucked)


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i confess i love this little snippet from *Ryan's* sig:
> 
> _Burn any bridge that leads to a place you never want to go. _
> 
> agreed.



But you didn't like the "Best. Joke. Ever."?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 6, 2008)

Ryan said:


> But you didn't like the "Best. Joke. Ever."?



No that was me remember?
*click* *click* *click* *CLICK* :huh:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 7, 2008)

Not so much a confession more than a statement of utter fact, but...

How do you spell clutch? WAYNE FUCKING ELLINGTON!! 3 at the buzzer to keep a perfect season alive vs. Clemson. TAAR HEEELS! 

I'm actually not sure what I'm confessing here?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

I confess that the new _American Gladiators_ show is pretty cool!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 7, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Not so much a confession more than a statement of utter fact, but...
> 
> How do you spell clutch? WAYNE FUCKING ELLINGTON!! 3 at the buzzer to keep a perfect season alive vs. Clemson. TAAR HEEELS!
> 
> I'm actually not sure what I'm confessing here?


I'm sorry, we speak English here. Translator?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry, we speak English here. Translator?



Sportese-to-English translation: Somebody from the North Carolina Tarheels basketball team made a three-point shot right when time ran out, which resulted in them winning the game.


----------



## Suze (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm just about to watch Hostel 2 with some friends of mine. I confess that I'm really looking forward to the part where one of the tortures eat a guys hand when he's still alive. Cant' wait! :wubu:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

I confess that I was browsing the Internet Movie Database and I found the best celebrity name ever: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0796741/


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

IC that school starts today and I haven't bought my textbooks yet... and we were supposed to have 10 chapters read by the end of the week. Looks like I'll be doing A LOT of reading over the next few days.


----------



## Blondzilla (Jan 7, 2008)

IC that I am not going to work again today, my flu is still present and feeling like it will never end! 

I also confess I have been spending too much sick time watching youtube and on the net in general and maybe that why I am still sick lol


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

IC that I spent more money today than I have in a month probably. I had to buy 2 text books, a pediatric drug book, a new stethescope (i couldn't hear jack from my old one... which is a major problem), new sneakers (because the old ones were from my sophomore year in college- 3 or 4 years ago. They're worn to shreds), and some binders. Total cost? Around $400... that stings just a smidgen.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 7, 2008)

IC that I should start taking meds -- the 60+ degree weather in Chicago is bound to have someone (read: nasty coughing El riders) sick. It's so warm, it's unnatural...in fact, we are in the middle of a thunderstorm. Aaaah, spring in the wintertime.


----------



## alienlanes (Jan 7, 2008)

IC that Mini used to have a House avatar and now Wagimawr has a House avatar and it's confusin' the hell out of me .


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 7, 2008)

It's not hard to tell us apart; I'm the one who's funny.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 7, 2008)

Funny looking, you say?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 7, 2008)

That's the sweetest veiled "post pix pls thx" I've ever heard. :happy:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

I confess that while calling my grandmother yesterday to wish her happy birthday she shocked the hell out of me by announcing that she likes watching UFC.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 8, 2008)

ic i want to do a valentine's day version of the secret santa thing.

woot.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 9, 2008)

I confess I thoroughly enjoyed this picture. 

View attachment leadede (Small).jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2008)

My aunt just tried to bribe me into voting for Hillary.

That was... a surreal phone conversation.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> My aunt just tried to bribe me into voting for Hillary.
> 
> That was... a surreal phone conversation.



if it involves cookies and/or cash, i'll come vote for her.

just sayin.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 9, 2008)

I confess I have nothing to confess....that is how boring my life is.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2008)

I confess that I've been eating a lot of oatmeal lately.

I also confess that text messaging has become one of my main methods of communication.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 10, 2008)

I confess... I still have a pair of thermal undies from Montgomery Ward. They're a bit snug, the elastic has a small rip, but they still keep my parts toasty...


thermal_under_pants_man_stan


----------



## Suze (Jan 10, 2008)

^
I confess that was a little bit TMI  (guess it's because I'm not sure what toasty means. I know what toasted bread is but... yep.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I've been eating a lot of oatmeal lately.



Welcome to the world of oatmeal! I have oatmeal for breakfast most mornings. I eat mine with raisins and cinnamon. Yum! :eat2:


~Punkin


----------



## Shala (Jan 10, 2008)

IC that I adore fa man stan's avatar pic. It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 10, 2008)

IC that it would be great to go to the picture threads again.

also, IC that classes start Monday and I'd almost rather gouge my eyes out than go!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> IC that it would be great to go to the picture threads again.
> 
> also, IC that classes start Monday and I'd almost rather gouge my eyes out than go!



Here here! Classes have already started for me...and I did (attempt) to gouge my eyes out. :doh:


----------



## Tooz (Jan 10, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Here here! Classes have already started for me...and I did (attempt) to gouge my eyes out. :doh:



Oh NO! It's super hard because I'm sort of free after this semester ends.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh NO! It's super hard because I'm sort of free after this semester ends.



I will NEVER be free...I will be in school until I shut my eyes. But I totally get the whole senior-itis. Mine started in September.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess I have nothing to confess....that is how boring my life is.




* beats a confession out of you *







with wet noodles


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 10, 2008)

I confess that my ex-mother-in-law used to work at Montgomery Wards and you just made me think of her, which I haven't done in years!



fa_man_stan said:


> I confess... I still have a pair of thermal undies from Montgomery Ward. They're a bit snug, the elastic has a small rip, but they still keep my parts toasty...
> 
> 
> thermal_under_pants_man_stan


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 10, 2008)

I woke up with a pinched nerve in my neck....again....and it fucking sucks. I can't turn my head more than a few inches and my right arm has limited motion....and I'm only 24. :blink:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Welcome to the world of oatmeal! I have oatmeal for breakfast most mornings. I eat mine with raisins and cinnamon. Yum! :eat2:
> 
> 
> ~Punkin



I'm a brown sugar guy, myself. The addition of oatmeal to my diet is part of the healthy living kick I've been on for the last five months or so. I don't eat it every morning, but I eat it several times per week. :eat1:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 11, 2008)

I am officially staying here till April 13th now.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2008)

IC that I handed in my two weeks notice yesterday. It was more of like a 1 week notice. And now I like going to work because I am _thisclose_ to freedom.

I also C that I'm going out with some of the people that I work with/used to work with tonight... and we're having an old school Girl's Night Out. It'll be phenomenal.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 11, 2008)

IC that I'm a weak-willed ninny when it comes to standing up for myself.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 11, 2008)

IC that I start a lot of my sentences in my daily life with "I confess"-such as "I confess this coffee sucks", or "I confess I love this shirt". sorta embarrassing :huh:

also, I find myself saying "LOL" instead of just laughing. On the plus side, I work at a college right now, so to 19 year old I don't sound like an insane person-just different lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 12, 2008)

The Green Mile gets me every time. I admit it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 12, 2008)

We did a bunch of yard work today. Within the first minute of putting on my gloves and grabbing some weeds, a thorn from a dead branch poked my middle finger and I now have a painful splinter. Why is it you always hurt the middle finger? It's like your hand has a weird sense of humor and wants you to give people the finger when you show that you've hurt it.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

I will freely admit (like that change of pace?) that Absinthe, for all it's mythologized about and such, ain't all it's cracked up to be. Certainly, it is a completely different kind of drunk/buzz, but there sure as hell aren't the crazy hallucinations or any of that bizzarro freak-out stuff that you read about. It's just, kind of mellow. If you can get over the throat-burning and the ritualistic preparation that is. Otherwise, meh, you're not missing a whole lot.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I will freely admit (like that change of pace?) that Absinthe, for all it's mythologized about and such, ain't all it's cracked up to be. Certainly, it is a completely different kind of drunk/buzz, but there sure as hell aren't the crazy hallucinations or any of that bizzarro freak-out stuff that you read about. It's just, kind of mellow. If you can get over the throat-burning and the ritualistic preparation that is. Otherwise, meh, you're not missing a whole lot.



Agreed- I had an absinthe party a couple of years ago with slotted spoons, La Perruche sugar and everything... got very drunk, but no hallucinations. Perhaps you have to drink enough to rot the brain?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Agreed- I had an absinthe party a couple of years ago with slotted spoons, La Perruche sugar and everything... got very drunk, but no hallucinations. Perhaps you have to drink enough to rot the brain?



Haha. We had a fork, a lighter, and some Domino sugar cubes. Claaaassyyy. 

I wasn't really even drunk. Just, kind of mellow and tired. Completely overrated. I'll stick to Gin thanks.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 13, 2008)

Yesterday while doing errands in town, I saw some kind of delivery vehicle with the company's name painted on its side: "Backdoor Deliveries". 

I confess that I hung around the gas station a few extra minutes in an attempt to get a glimpse of the driver.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 13, 2008)

IC someone on here recently opened my eyes to something about myself that's very key to me living a life I love. I am just stunned.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 13, 2008)

I confess that I really want to know what you're talking about, TSL.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Agreed- I had an absinthe party a couple of years ago with slotted spoons, La Perruche sugar and everything... got very drunk, but no hallucinations. Perhaps you have to drink enough to rot the brain?



Absinthe stories of madness and cutting off ears - are just that - stories. Absenthe is nothing more than any other liquor.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 13, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Absinthe stories of madness and cutting off ears - are just that - stories. Absenthe is nothing more than any other liquor.



Well, aside from the odd sounds when one passes gas after imbibing.

Everyone knows Absynthe makes the fart go "Honda".




Yeah, I know I've used this joke before..._sue me!_


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Absinthe stories of madness and cutting off ears - are just that - stories. Absenthe is nothing more than any other liquor.



Yeah but it IS 70% alcohol. Kiiinda forgot that on the first go around. Let me just say, stings a little going down.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess that I really want to know what you're talking about, TSL.



Well, I hate to promote donating $30 to Dims, but if you do so, you get to read about it in my blog!  And you ALSO have a blog with torrid details. Worth $30!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, aside from the odd sounds when one passes gas after imbibing.
> 
> Everyone knows Absynthe makes the fart go "Honda".
> 
> ...




LMAO!! Now THAT'S funny!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Yeah but it IS 70% alcohol. Kiiinda forgot that on the first go around. Let me just say, stings a little going down.



Psssshhhht Amateur!

Give me Tequila anyday!!

There are some Absenthes that are over 85% alcohol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2008)

-people who only post pictures on this site and don't contribute anything else, annoy me

-men that act like babies annoy me

-smoking in the laundry room annoys me


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Psssshhhht Amateur!
> 
> Give me Tequila anyday!!
> 
> There are some Absenthes that are over 85% alcohol.



I must confess that I have to disagree with you fair lady. I will take Rum, Vodka, Gin, Jaeger, and even Whiskey before I do tequila straight. Seriously, last time I did that. Oh man, yeah let's just say it was embarrassing. :doh:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I must confess that I have to disagree with you fair lady. I will take Rum, Vodka, Gin, Jaeger, and even Whiskey before I do tequila straight. Seriously, last time I did that. Oh man, yeah let's just say it was embarrassing. :doh:



well, dude if you and I ever met - Tequila shots till one of us drops!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

I confess that this Absinthe discussion is quite interesting...

Maybe this brings a little light into the story... (link)

The hallucinogenic effect of Absinthe has always been overrated... You'd have to drink so much of the stuff to reach that level that the alcohol would have killed you before...


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2008)

IC that I called out of work today due to weather (the last time the weather was like this it took me over 7 hours to get home, usually takes 1.5 hours, and I had to trudge through thigh high snow for about 4 of those 7 hours)-my boss isn't gonna like it, though!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2008)

IC that the dang commercial for Multi Grain Cheerio's drives me INSANE...it's always out of sync!! You'd think that after the 50,000th time of it playing with the voices not matching up with the actors talking they'd fix the stupid thing!!:doh: Everytime it comes on I make myself watch just to see if it's fixed, even though I know better:doh:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 14, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Absinthe stories of madness and cutting off ears - are just that - stories. Absenthe is nothing more than any other liquor.



Thanks, I think it's pretty clear that we already figured that out for ourselves.  It was just fun to think it possible.

And van Gogh did in fact cut off the lobe of his left ear in 1888. But it didn't have anything to do with absinthe.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 14, 2008)

IC that I am thinking about "re-posting" my introduction on the "re-introduce yourselves" thread because I like the "new" format everyone is using. This usually happens to me, I'll post something and then feel I need to re-post because I forgot something.

:blink: Punkin


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2008)

I've never clicked on the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" threads and have no clue what they are about.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 14, 2008)

IC James and I just watched the show Chubby Chasers with Heather, Bea Bea, Tony and Anna. I loved it.  I have seen short clips before, but never watched it all the way through. It made me smile.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've never clicked on the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" threads and have no clue what they are about.


IC I'm not sure if they do either.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> IC I'm not sure if they do either.


IC I wouldn't be too surprised to find out that the threads actually don't know...


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2008)

IC that it would have been nice if a certain male chatter who, after asking my advice in PM, but did not like what I said, and ended up calling me an old, ugly bitch, in public..would have been kicked...yeah..would have been nice. A girl can dream...* dreamy sigh *...jackass. Next time you want to whine about your pathetic relationship, do not go to women who will not coddle you. There are plenty roaming around...find them..thanks.

Oh, I guess this was more of a ' letter to people '...or in this case...thing.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2008)

mossystate said:


> IC that it would have been nice if a certain male chatter who, after asking my advice in PM, but did not like what I said, and ended up calling me an old, ugly bitch, in public..would have been kicked...yeah..would have been nice. A girl can dream...* dreamy sigh *...jackass. Next time you want to whine about your pathetic relationship, do not go to women who will not coddle you. There are plenty roaming around...find them..thanks.
> 
> Oh, I guess this was more of a ' letter to people '...or in this case...thing.



Oh, Mossykaching ... I almost pity the poor fool. I'm snickering over here, thinking of some dumbass soliciting your 'advise' on how best to deal with the wife/girlfriend who "doesn't unnnnnnnnnderstaaaaaaand me". I'm sure he stumbled away, feeling that he'd been hit upside the head with a brick 

Edit: Well ... 1 outta 2 ain't bad anyway, ye olde shrivelled prune.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 15, 2008)

IC I stand ready willing and able to understand any and all men who ask me to.

I'm doing this as a public service for all those poor souls who are tied to partners who don't understand them. Nothing, but NOTHING is sadder than a man who goes misunderstood.

PM me guys!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 15, 2008)

Question.... does anyone get an error page from the Wutang Corp when you try to look up info on the reputation system here? Or am I the only one with a weird system? 

This is what comes up.

WUTANGCORP.COM

Anyone?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, Mossykaching ... I almost pity the poor fool. I'm snickering over here, thinking of some dumbass soliciting your 'advise' on how best to deal with the wife/girlfriend who "doesn't unnnnnnnnnderstaaaaaaand me". I'm sure he stumbled away, feeling that he'd been hit upside the head with a brick
> 
> Edit: Well ... 1 outta 2 ain't bad anyway, ye olde shrivelled prune.




I admit that * I * was the fool who answered the whine...ack...friggin guitar playing asshat...him..not me...I cannot plaaaaay the guitar.

TraciJay...you are a very unsavory human being.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 15, 2008)

IC that I had pain-free sex for the first time in more than month last week. It was fannnnntastic.

IC also that I drank so much I blacked out and learned that I was a heinous cunt to my boyfriend. Camera's rolling, but there's no tape in the slot. That was a terribly tense and painful day-after.


----------



## Suze (Jan 15, 2008)

IC That taking your dog for a walk when it's windy/rainy/snowy AND f-king freezing at the same time is never a good idea. 
We both hated it


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2008)

There's this old sci-fi radio show called Dimension X that I listen to now and then. It's got some of the best stories- scripts based on short stories by Bradbury, Heinlein, Asimov, and others- and it's surprisingly well-acted.

Anyways, I listened to an episode tonight titled "The Green Hills of Earth". It's based on a Heinlein story, and IT. WAS. AMAZING.

Much of it was simple, and it was easy to disregard the scientific fallacies (humans breathing with little difficulty on Venus and Mars, for example) because the story itself was so good; it was nostalgic and moving.

And IC that right at the end I damn near cried. It really was that powerful.

I am so glad that I downloaded all of them... it's a fucking great series.


----------



## butch (Jan 16, 2008)

IC that I have felt poorly for a week now. I'm sleepy all the time, and now my back is hurting a lot, and I don't know what I did to it, as it didn't hurt when I woke up this morning. Boo-hoo, I don't like this one bit!


----------



## butch (Jan 17, 2008)

I also C that I find it funny that one of the banner ads from google at this site says: 

Meet fat BBW women

Doesn't the BBW part cover everything? Why be redundant and add 'fat' and 'women'? 

Are there thin BBWs, and I've just never heard of them? Or do we refer to fat drag queens as BBW, and no one told me?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

IC that I haven't spoken to my best friend since Saturday night- and she apparently is mad at me for being mad at her because she doesn't understand why I'm mad at her. :huh: It's a self-perpetuating cycle of silence, which is waaay different because usually the two of us are loud and talkative.

IC that it's killing me.  But I'm really bad at saying what's on my mind, even though it was my 2008 New Year's Resolution to be more assertive.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 17, 2008)

IC that every time I see the ad for the mortgage company that's using "people are smart" as their slogan, all I can think is no, they're not.


----------



## Suze (Jan 17, 2008)

IC that people who are truly obsessed with one specific thing kinda freaks me out. Like this guy and his enormous Britney obsession:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJo3SHqPwHY&feature=related

...or this persons Barbie collection: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpJ73ULNi3I&feature=related


:blink:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2008)

I got a new job today..WOO HOOO


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I got a new job today..WOO HOOO



CONGRATULATIONS! BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 17, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I got a new job today..WOO HOOO



Congrats, Misty! Will you still be teaching?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

*IC that i have a kickass roaring fire here tonite roaring in the hearth, we got a few inches of snow and my maine coon cat, Pumpkin is purring besides me while we watch the last few days of AMERICAN IDOL I tivo'ed......i love my tivo* :wubu:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

I confess that I feel so strongly about the upcoming presidential election that, for the first time in my life, I put a political bumper sticker on my car.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 19, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I got a new job today..WOO HOOO



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

I confess that I'm stuck at home fighting bout 1000 of my respiratory stuff and am looking for online diversion. Just saying!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 19, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I got a new job today..WOO HOOO


Yugo Girl!
Congrats!

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 19, 2008)

That I saw this thread:
Roomy sweatshirts for lounging! and wondered why the poster had suddenly become a Willard Romney supporter... 

-Rusty
(needs a better monitor)


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

IC That I'm currently blind.

Oh well...almost. If anyone cares to listen I have dust, animal, cigarette smoke and some pollen and food allergies. 
(If i drink to much liquor my kidneys hurt. I'm allergic to almost everything it seems. *Nerd alert!*) 
My point is that I finally cleaned my extremely dusty apartment today and now I can't see because my eyes itches and it hurts like hell. If i look in the mirror I see Lucy Liu's twin. It sucks


----------



## saucywench (Jan 21, 2008)

IC that there must be some weird planetary convergence (or bizarre misalignment) occurring that I didn't get a memo about:

Friday: My iron died in mid-press of the shirt I was going to wear to work, resulting in water leaking out of the steam holes and rendering it totally useless for my intended purpose.

Saturday: My carpet steam-cleaner died in mid-suck-up-the-hot-water I had just squirted onto my bedroom carpet, rendering it a soggy mess as the above.

Sunday: My washing machine lost all bladder control overnight and pissed out the liquid contents of the small wash I had on hold all over the kitchen rug and floor, rendering...well, see above.

Monday: A small wooden chest I had on top of the lid of the toilet's water reserve committed suicide by jumping off into the bathtub, which has had a horribly leaky faucet for a couple of months now that I can't afford to repair. It didn't want to die alone and took with it an almost-full box of 500-count Q-tips. All occupants of said box drowned.

I'm sensing a water theme here. :blink:


----------



## butch (Jan 21, 2008)

saucywench said:


> IC that there must be some weird planetary convergence (or bizarre misalignment) occurring that I didn't get a memo about:
> 
> Friday: My iron died in mid-press of the shirt I was going to wear to work, resulting in water leaking out of the steam holes and rendering it totally useless for my intended purpose.
> 
> ...



Are you a water sign, astrologically speaking?


----------



## saucywench (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope. Aries.

You have to admit the series of events is oddly coincidental, huh?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 21, 2008)

I can tell y'all this...tomorrow (22nd) is a Leo full moon. Look out.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2008)

IC that tonight I'm conducting an observation-type deal.

More information to follow after 9 pm.

Maybe I can even graph the data if I get enough and continue studying this for a few weeks.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 21, 2008)

i confess that tonight i sat in the back of a cop car.

WOOP WOOP.



and i also confess that this was an awesome post for #600. i did not commit any crimes. promise.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2008)

Results are in for 21 January 2008.

In one hour of air time, Hulk Hogan said the word "brother" 13 times. 7 times before the first commercial break, and then three times in each of the next two bits.

This project will be picked up again this time next week.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2008)

I confess that today I ate fast food for the first time in so long that I can't even remember.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

I confess that I'm about 10 seconds away from tearing up the wedding invites and sticking them up Steve's..well..you know...nose


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

IC that I do not want to get up at the butt crack of early tomorrow to go to clinicals. I enjoyed sleeping in today waaay too much.


Goofy girl- maybe some album art creation would be good therapy?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 22, 2008)

I will thusly admit to the fact that the only thing that salvaged an otherwise completely forgettable and otherwise garbage day was seeing a photo of Tom Brady with an aircast on his foot. My life is so awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I will thusly admit to the fact that the only thing that salvaged an otherwise completely forgettable and otherwise garbage day was seeing a photo of Tom Brady with an aircast on his foot. My life is so awesome.



Do you think his baby mama kicked his ass?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 22, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Do you think his baby mama kicked his ass?



I wish _*I*_ kicked his ass!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I wish _*I*_ kicked his ass!



In all seriousness...

I don't know what happened to Brady's foot/leg, but you KNOW that the conspiracy theorists would have a field day if he was unable to play in the Super Bowl and the Patriots lost.


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I confess that I'm about 10 seconds away from tearing up the wedding invites and sticking them up Steve's..well..you know...nose



 sometimes relationships are so damned hard


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2008)

Tina said:


> sometimes relationships are so damned hard



*sigh* ain't that the truth


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2008)

I confess that I love a good deal (4 items from Junonia totalling $50).


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2008)

ic my friend and i went to erie today, and had a blast. i love hippie shops and cute boys. it was a needed fun day.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

IC I have had too much coffee tonight.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I have had too much coffee tonight.



I will admit that I have NEVER, EVER drank coffee. Ever. And I don't plan to start.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I will admit that I have NEVER, EVER drank coffee. Ever. And I don't plan to start.



IC that you're a stronger person than me. But I also must admit that you're not missing much.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

I confess that I wasn't a coffee drinker until about six years ago when I started my current job. You get really freakin' tired when you stare at a computer screen all day.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

IC that coffee is helping me get through nursing school.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that coffee is helping me get through nursing school.



You should see if you can get an endorsement deal from Starbucks or something.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Seriously! And it's dangerous to my wallet that some of the hospitals I have clinical at have Starbucks inside!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 24, 2008)

I was dreaming about coffee right before I woke up...now all this coffee talk is about to put me over the edge..MUST.....HAVE...COFFEE


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Coffee? Is that something edible?


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 25, 2008)

IC that I wasn't too keen on Valentine's Day...until someone asked me out. :wubu: Now I'm very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2008)

IC that I have that goddamn fucking song stuck in my head. The one from "Amok Time" in Star Trek.

You know the one.

DA DA DAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAAA DA DA DA DA


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 25, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I have that goddamn fucking song stuck in my head. The one from "Amok Time" in Star Trek.
> 
> You know the one.
> 
> DA DA DAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAAA DA DA DA DA




Dammit, Kefin! :doh:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 25, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I have that goddamn fucking song stuck in my head. The one from "Amok Time" in Star Trek.
> 
> You know the one.
> 
> DA DA DAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAA DAAAAA DA DA DA DA



IC that I didn't have to click on the link to be able to replicate that tune.

<- nerd


----------



## Bafta1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I confess that I haven't posted for a while. I've missed "y'all", you wonderful Yanks, (et al.)...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 25, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I will admit that I have NEVER, EVER drank coffee. Ever. And I don't plan to start.



Good thing you don't live in the northwest. You would soon be an outcast. (please dont hate on me if you live in the NW and dont like coffee.)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 25, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I wasn't too keen on Valentine's Day...until someone asked me out. :wubu: Now I'm very much looking forward to it.



Ohhh! Hot date! Any details? Is he from the boards?  I'm nosey. lol Sorry.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Congrats, Misty! Will you still be teaching?



Thanks!

Actually..I'm going to be a Master Teacher for early head start. I'll be supervising teachers and their assistants..etc.

So, really no more classroom time for me!

ETA: Thanks to everyone else that offered up congratulations. I'd go back and quote you guys..but my computer is on crack or sumpin


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 25, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohhh! Hot date! Any details? Is he from the boards?  I'm nosey. lol Sorry.



He is indeed from the Boards...but that's all I can say at this time. :blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2008)

IC that most of Hyde Park makes me want to stick a fork in my eye.


----------



## bexy (Jan 27, 2008)

*IC that I agree with Goofy Girl, and I also confess that most of Hyde Park might as well be written in chinese for all I understand of it :huh:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

I confess that the thread title "Beauties in glasses" (great thread, btw...) induced an interesting picture in my mind... 


Though I still wonder how one could manage to get one of the beauties from this board into a bottle... :huh:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2008)

I confess that I spent this weekend (and many of the weekends over the last couple of months) in my soon-to-be new hometown. I've tried a lot of different restaurants (all were good except for one), gone to different bars and clubs. Attended some sporting events featuring one of the local professional teams.

I've made quite a few new friends and had a lot of fun. I know I'm going to love it there. I can't wait to move.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, so I've got a bit of a dilemma.

See, my grandfather found this iPod in a parking lot like three years ago or something, and gave it to my mother, who'd always wanted one. But we didn't have a plug or anything, so it died within minutes, 'cause the battery was toast.

Anyways, my mother got an iPod Nano or whatever for Christmas, and she pulls this old one out from wherever it was and charges it up to see if I can use it, since I've been wanting one, too.

Looking through it, it's got some awesome music on it. However, it's also got well over a hundred contacts that this person had saved, and about a dozen notes saved with laundry lists for stuff that they need for their office, apartment, and job. I figure it's probably a guy 'cause it talks about needing a suit and such... anyways.

IC that I feel kinda guilty about having it. I could probably find the guy's number in the contacts, but that seems a bit... futile, since it's three years later and if he hasn't moved, he's probably got a new one and doesn't need this anymore.

I also C that I do feel a bit less guilty about having it when I see that he's got the emails and numbers for Imus and Hannity & Colmes. 

Anyways, I dunno. I just feel like I shouldn't have it, I guess.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 28, 2008)

IC that even though I think Bratney Spears is crazier than Tom Cruise in a Scientology video and I've never like any of her stuff in the past, I'm really liking her new music. I mean, really liking it...like might wanna buy the CD liking it. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Okay, so I've got a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> See, my grandfather found this iPod in a parking lot like three years ago or something, and gave it to my mother, who'd always wanted one. But we didn't have a plug or anything, so it died within minutes, 'cause the battery was toast.
> 
> ...



If it were me, I'd make an effort to return it. If you'd lost yours, wouldn't you be thrilled to get it back ... even 3 years later?


----------



## jamie (Jan 28, 2008)

I confess the husband asked me tonight if I wanted to skip town this weekend to go to the orchid show in St. Louis...I am giddy with the thought of escaping a weekend of work projects again. Woohoo


----------



## Ash (Jan 28, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Okay, so I've got a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> See, my grandfather found this iPod in a parking lot like three years ago or something, and gave it to my mother, who'd always wanted one. But we didn't have a plug or anything, so it died within minutes, 'cause the battery was toast.
> 
> ...



I'd make the effort to return it as well. Hell, if the guy has contacts like that, maybe he'll buy you a new one! 

But honestly, it's good karma to even try. Maybe he'll want it; maybe he won't. And you'll feel better for trying, no matter what happens.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 28, 2008)

jamie said:


> I confess the husband asked me tonight if I wanted to skip town this weekend to go to the orchid show in St. Louis...I am giddy with the thought of escaping a weekend of work projects again. Woohoo



Oooh IC I'm jealous that you are going to see perdy orchids...they are one of my fave flowers! Have a splendid time!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I also C that I do feel a bit less guilty about having it when I see that he's got the emails and numbers for Imus and Hannity & Colmes.
> 
> Anyways, I dunno. I just feel like I shouldn't have it, I guess.




Make an effort to return it... but not before you write down the contacts you want, even if you probably will never use them. 

He probably already has something bigger and better than a 3 yr old iPod, but maybe he'll make you his new BFF and he can introduce you to all of his phenomenally famous friends.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

IC that my baby sister and I made a plan. In two years, we're taking a trip to Italy together. Just the two of us. We're really excited... even if it's 2 years and thousands of dollars away. 

And she's not really a baby... she's 18.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 29, 2008)

IC that sitting at work lowering gummy worms into my mouth with my head tilted back is actually more fun then doing actual work. Damn, it's only 10:21 in the AM. Slooow! Oh and I had class for the first time this semester yesterday and I have to admit I am already quite pleased with 'em. 

Oooh actually, I am finally getting cable and internet installed at my place so no more having to go to my parents house to watch TV and .. go online .. or basically do anything. Guy is coming to do it after work today. I also just ordered a computer last night. Dell Inspiron 531 or whatever. It's a desktop and it was $380 off. I win. Although with all the add on stuff it's just over $1,000 but still not bad. My first computer that I can really call mine. As in .. not just passed onto me. I'm super excited. I shall take pix of my new lay out and most likely a video of me flipping channels. So.many.of.them. Now I can officially join the ranks of all my friends who complain about nothing being on with like 500 channels to choose from. I win!

great. now I've got this insane need to brush my teeth. gummy worms in the morning = baaaaad.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)

I confess that this has been the best work week ever. I'm training my replacement, who is becoming borderline competent at my job. This means I get to sit around and do nothing most of the day. Today I brought my laptop and some DVDs to work and watched movies all day.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2008)

IC that I burned the shite out of my tongue at dinner...too hungry and couldn't wait for the food to cool. Ugh...good bye tastebuds.


No bueno.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 29, 2008)

I admit that my mom and other family members (aunts mostly), keep forwarding me chain-letter e-mails with all this quasi-inspirational clap-trap in it, in the form of pictures, or words, or both, and it reeeeaally bothers me. I never read them. I think they're ridiculous. Does this make me a bad son/nephew?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Does this make me a bad son/nephew?



It's either that or your family is full of bad people. Take your pick.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG. I am SO glad I watched House tonight.

It wasn't the best ever, but it was really, _really _fucking good, and definitely up there... even if it is a month late.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2008)

ITA. Though the "beverage of choice" was a little over the top!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ITA. Though the "beverage of choice" was a little over the top!



Oh, you mean at the end when he squirted it into the girl's mouth?

Yeah. Grossness.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> OMG. I am SO glad I watched House tonight.
> 
> It wasn't the best ever, but it was really, _really _fucking good, and definitely up there... even if it is a month late.



I liked the daughter's "I know", followed by..._nothing._

Not many shows would have left it at that.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 29, 2008)

Agreed. House = Awesome.

also: "...moose on a Jew."

runner up: "He's got enough nails in him."


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I liked the daughter's "I know", followed by..._nothing._
> 
> Not many shows would have left it at that.



OMG, I _know_! This one was so skillfully done in that regard.



Wagimawr said:


> Agreed. House = Awesome.
> 
> also: "...moose on a Jew."
> 
> runner up: "He's got enough nails in him."



YES. I was laughing my ass off at those. And some of the scenes with the Secret Santa stuff were hilarious too, although that fell more under the realm of "running gag" than anything else.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)

I confess that I've never watched the TV show _House_ and don't exactly have a burning desire to do so.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 29, 2008)

There was an episode with a race car driver.

Wasn't NASCAR, but whatever...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> There was an episode with a race car driver.
> 
> Wasn't NASCAR, but whatever...



Well, then, he or she wasn't a real race car driver!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 30, 2008)

When House squirted that milk from the back of the leg. I nearly lost it. Right into her mouth. Good gravy, that was nasty.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 30, 2008)

His way of sneaking in those bits of grossness or invasiveness are just crazy. Mostly it's just the shock. One in particular comes to mind...

H: "Cameron, I love you."

(Cameron's jaw drops, House sticks cotton swab in mouth and dabs inside of her cheek)

H: "I'll have the test results in a week."

OR something along those lines...


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 30, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I liked the daughter's "I know", followed by..._nothing._
> 
> Not many shows would have left it at that.



I love House, don't get me wrong, but that "I know." bit....straight outta Star Wars Episode V, just picture the mom as Princess Leia and the daughter as Hans Solo. 

Otherwise, very cool episode...loved when House asked Wilson as they were walking down the hall, "Where are we going?" Wilson replying something like, "Nowhere. I just know this causes you pain." Wilson is finally learning.


----------



## Friday (Jan 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Good thing you don't live in the northwest. You would soon be an outcast. (please dont hate on me if you live in the NW and dont like coffee.)



Nahhh, people don't shun you here for not drinking coffee, they just think you're weird. Coffee just never tastes as good as it smells. Starbucks has other ways to separate you from your money though. Last year at T's wedding Miss Vickie was trying to addict me to some delicious concoction that tasted like a Creamsicle. 

IC, I've been known to go incognito to get a chai after a very long day.


----------



## Tina (Jan 30, 2008)

Vick got me addicted to their mocha caramel decaf (caffeine gives me irregular heartbeats -- yikes!) frappucinos. Love them, but only buy them rarely. Other than that, I even more rarely drink coffee. I'm more of a hot chocolate (with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream) kinda gal.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 30, 2008)

IC I'm substituting for two classes today, which means I'm getting paid to surf until around 3 pm. In the first class they're filling out some review sheets, and in the second, they're seeing a video. 

Not a bad gig.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 30, 2008)

I woke up this morning smelling flowers/perfume....in my bed. But ahh...I slept alone last night. What. the. hell? I am thoroughly confused and a smidge bit weirded out by this development. 

These are strange times...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 30, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I woke up this morning smelling flowers/perfume....in my bed. But ahh...I slept alone last night. What. the. hell? I am thoroughly confused and a smidge bit weirded out by this development.
> 
> These are strange times...



maybe you were reading your Woman's Day magazine then you proceeding to snuggle with it alllll night long.

<3 tips for losing those extra pesky 5lbs.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> maybe you were reading your Woman's Day magazine then you proceeding to snuggle with it alllll night long.
> 
> <3 tips for losing those extra pesky 5lbs.



You caught me, my secret is out. Dammit! :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

I was gonna say maybe it was Cosmo or Glamour. I know how much you love their quizzes.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I woke up this morning smelling flowers/perfume....in my bed. But ahh...I slept alone last night. What. the. hell? I am thoroughly confused and a smidge bit weirded out by this development.
> 
> These are strange times...



maybe there is a spirit in your bedroom!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2008)

IC that I am terrified to be in my own home, and jump at every little sound since the whole little-fuzzy-brown-thing-leaping-around-in-my-computer-room incident last night  Steve is setting up traps tonight...but I want to move


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I was gonna say maybe it was Cosmo or Glamour. I know how much you love their quizzes.



I'm waiting for someone to pull a Dr. Cox.

Paging Dr. Cox.


----------



## Ash (Jan 30, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I'm waiting for someone to pull a Dr. Cox.
> 
> Paging Dr. Cox.



Shut it, Linda.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooh and some cool news for me today.

At my writing class on Monday my professor gave us all this topic to write about and she said she'd review our papers on it and whoever she thought should move up to the next class would get a recommendation.. and I was the only one in class who got one! I'm stoked! *pops bubble wrap to celebrate*

:bounce:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 30, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Shut it, Linda.



Haha, well done. :bow:

We also would have accepted anything from this list.
http://tvcomedies.about.com/od/scrubs/a/dr_cox_girls.htm

And grats to you Justin.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> At my writing class on Monday my professor gave us all this topic to write about and she said she'd review our papers on it and whoever she thought should move up to the next class would get a recommendation.. and I was the only one in class who got one! I'm stoked!



Congratulations, Mr. Blazing! 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> *pops bubble wrap to celebrate*



Great idea!

Let's all do it!!!


----------



## Suze (Jan 31, 2008)

IC I have wanted to try out an experiment for a long time. Today I finally had the opportunity! My dog was sitting next to me and when he suddenly yawned I burped in his mouth. He looked at me as if I was mentally disabled and then started to bark hysterically. 

I laugh just thinking about it. Poor dog


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 31, 2008)

IC that I feel like a dumb ass when I read most of the posts in a lot of the threads, I guess they are supposed to be intelligent, witty and snarky responses but I just don't get them. I'm normally very smart, I really am, but I feel so stupid sometimes. I'm sure the people responding to each other get it but Lord, I wish I knew what the hell was going on....


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, well done. :bow:
> 
> We also would have accepted anything from this list.
> http://tvcomedies.about.com/od/scrubs/a/dr_cox_girls.htm
> ...




You know what, Farrah....



I suppose I could riff a list of things that I care as little about as our last week. Let's see... low carb diets, Michael Moore, the Republican National Convention, Kabbalah & all Kabbalah-related products, Hi-Def TV, the Bush daughters, wireless hotspots, the OC, the UN, recycling, getting Punk'd, Danny Gans, the Latin Grammys, the real Grammys, Jeff that Wiggle that sleeps too darn much, the Yankees payroll, all the red states, all the blue states, every hybrid car, every talk show, everything on the planet, everything in the solar system, everything, everything, everything, everything, everything, everything every-everything that exists past present & future, in discovered and undiscovered dimensions!.....Oh, and Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You know what, Farrah....
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could riff a list of things that I care as little about as our last week. Let's see... low carb diets, Michael Moore, the Republican National Convention, Kabbalah & all Kabbalah-related products, Hi-Def TV, the Bush daughters, wireless hotspots, the OC, the UN, recycling, getting Punk'd, Danny Gans, the Latin Grammys, the real Grammys, Jeff that Wiggle that sleeps too darn much, the Yankees payroll, all the red states, all the blue states, every hybrid car, every talk show, everything on the planet, everything in the solar system, everything, everything, everything, everything, everything, everything every-everything that exists past present & future, in discovered and undiscovered dimensions!.....Oh, and Hugh Jackman.


Say... do you breathe while speaking? :huh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 31, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You know what, Farrah....
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could riff a list of things that I care as little about as our last week. Let's see... low carb diets, Michael Moore, the Republican National Convention, Kabbalah & all Kabbalah-related products, Hi-Def TV, the Bush daughters, wireless hotspots, the OC, the UN, recycling, getting Punk'd, Danny Gans, the Latin Grammys, the real Grammys, Jeff that Wiggle that sleeps too darn much, the Yankees payroll, all the red states, all the blue states, every hybrid car, every talk show, everything on the planet, everything in the solar system, everything, everything, everything, everything, everything, everything every-everything that exists past present & future, in discovered and undiscovered dimensions!.....Oh, and Hugh Jackman.



after I read all this .. at the end for some reason I went IT'S THE END OF THE WOOORLD AS WE KNOW It .. Seriously. Say all that in Michael Stipe voice and you got yourself a song.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 1, 2008)

IC I got extremely excited and nervous when it hit me; I'm actually going to be getting my degree in May as I was filling out my graduation application.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Dee!! Gosh, you seemingly flew right through that, to your success. Will you go further or land yourself in the job pool?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2008)

It's 1:35 in the morning. WHY AM I SUDDENLY CRAVING KRAFT MAC N' CHEEZ?!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 2, 2008)

Why Are You Not Drinking And/or Drunk?!?!?!?!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 2, 2008)

Blimey...I confess I'm so ranty, bored n restless. And it's *4:00 a.m.* Not a good combination.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Why Are You Not Drinking And/or Drunk?!?!?!?!



Mac n' cheese totally has the same effect. At the time you're like, man this is a sweet idea .. than you wake up the next morning and you're like .. ooohhh wtf! .. I've suffered through many mac n' cheese hangovers.

Velveeta Shells n' cheese. That stuff is heavy.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Why Are You Not Drinking And/or Drunk?!?!?!?!



Because I have a hatred of alcohol, having observed its effects on my family members and peers?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Because I have a hatred of alcohol, having observed its effects on my family members and peers?



That is an excellent point. :bow:



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Mac n' cheese totally has the same effect. At the time you're like, man this is a sweet idea .. than you wake up the next morning and you're like .. ooohhh wtf! .. I've suffered through many mac n' cheese hangovers.
> 
> Velveeta Shells n' cheese. That stuff is heavy.



Ohhh man is it ever.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 2, 2008)

IC that i keep mixing up my words and saying "Osama Bin Laden" instead of "Barack Obama"..it's pretty embarrassing to be in a conversation about politics, which I don't know much about in the first place, and saying-with much enthusiasm- "I think Bin Laden would be GREAT for the U.S.!!!". :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## butch (Feb 2, 2008)

IC that, thanks to some recent Comcast commercial, I've got the song "More, More, More" in my head.

More more more
How do you like it, how do you like it?
More more more

Are there any other lyrics in that song?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 2, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that, thanks to some recent Comcast commercial, I've got the song "More, More, More" in my head.
> 
> More more more
> How do you like it, how do you like it?
> ...



Why, I think there actually are *more* lyrics to that song... Heeyoo!

In fact they're right here (thanks google)
http://www.lyrics007.com/Rachel Stevens Lyrics/More More More Lyrics.html


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 2, 2008)

Must .. stop .. watching .. Degrassi *head explodes*


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Must .. stop .. watching .. Degrassi *head explodes*



Glad to hear that cable's working out for you!


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 3, 2008)

IC that I am madly in love with my new cell phone :smitten: and just....can't....stop...playing with it! :doh:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 3, 2008)

No worries, CAMellie. That infatuation with your brand new cell phone will gradually fade over time! You will be sane again... eventually!

I confess that I'm sort of wanting a cell phone. The security feature of having it in case something goes wrong is a life-enhancer, methinks. *Debates with himself*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha, I'm getting a new one, too.  It should be delivered tomorrow. I'll be the same way.  I got a great deal, though - end cost to me was just $29.99, and this thing retails for over $300. I'm a ridiculous bargain hunter!

ETA: In case other bargain hunters are looking, Verizon has them for $79.99 right now with two year activation, but I'm already a customer, so I got that price for renewing, plus another $50 off because it was time for my "new every two" phone.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Must .. stop .. watching .. Degrassi *head explodes*



to be entirely honest, i think that's what you deserve for watching that canadian garbage fest. 

may god have mercy on your soul, sir. TSK. TSK.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 3, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> No worries, CAMellie. That infatuation with your brand new cell phone will gradually fade over time! You will be sane again... eventually!
> 
> I confess that I'm sort of wanting a cell phone. The security feature of having it in case something goes wrong is a life-enhancer, methinks. *Debates with himself*



I spent entirely too much time last night downloading songs/ringtones....then assigning them to people on my contacts list. :blush:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 3, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> to be entirely honest, i think that's what you canadian garbage deserve
> 
> may god have mercy on your soul, sir. TSK. TSK.









I NEVER! 

ps. this post was totally not edited.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I NEVER!
> 
> ps. this post was totally not edited.



That particular form of the race card NEVER gets old. :bow:


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I NEVER!
> 
> ps. this post was totally not edited.



PFFT. i'd say you manipulated my words, but i'm sure i've probably actually said that one or two times with my history anyway.

YEAH. THANKS FOR RE-OPENING OLD WOUNDS, JUSTIN. THANKS. *weeps*

you word-manipulator, you. 

and what are you doing posting here? aren't you posting on the degrassi forums now?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

I just had my first can of Brawndo: The Thirst Mutilator, and let me tell you, I feel like I can win at everything, even things I'm not supposed to win at. I'm gonna need new shoes from kicking everyone's ass all the time, seriously. It's like a monster truck I can pour into my face. I suddenly have no idea why I've never crushed a human skull with my bare hands. Eff water, that's from the toilet.


And you can't tell from this, but my tongue is nuclear-green. 

View attachment IMG_0216.jpg


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I just had my first can of Brawndo: The Thirst Mutilator, and let me tell you, I feel like I can win at everything, even things I'm not supposed to win at. I'm gonna need new shoes from kicking everyone's ass all the time, seriously. It's like a monster truck I can pour into my face. I suddenly have no idea why I've never crushed a human skull with my bare hands. Eff water, that's from the toilet.
> 
> 
> And you can't tell from this, but my tongue is nuclear-green.



Oh man, Electrolytes are so damn good.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I just had my first can of Brawndo: The Thirst Mutilator, and let me tell you, I feel like I can win at everything, even things I'm not supposed to win at. I'm gonna need new shoes from kicking everyone's ass all the time, seriously. It's like a monster truck I can pour into my face. I suddenly have no idea why I've never crushed a human skull with my bare hands. Eff water, that's from the toilet.
> 
> 
> And you can't tell from this, but my tongue is nuclear-green.



nice shirt. 

... and you've never crushed a human skull with your bare hands before? wow. you're really missing out, let me tell you.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Oh man, Electrolytes are so damn good.



I'm tellin' ya man. It's what plants crave, and Brawndo has it. Not like water. That's from the toilet. And I've never seen a plant growing out of a toilet.




cold comfort said:


> nice shirt.
> 
> ... and you've never crushed a human skull with your bare hands before? wow. you're really missing out, let me tell you.



Oh yeah, it's a 'limited edition' shirt. Highly collectible. 
Edit: They run about $10.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

IC that you guys reminded me that I heart stupid Luke Wilson movies.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 4, 2008)

This may incriminate me a bit, but before I came to the Dimensions Forums I had a rather negative, judgmental mindset regarding fat/big women - I didn't think they meritted (sp?) being called beautiful, and I believed the stereotype that fat women were typically lazy, annoying, and manipulative. It was a major issue with me growing up, because my grandmother has always been severely overweight and I've never really enjoyed her personality (to put it nicely).

Since I've become part of the Dimensions community, though, my mindset has thoroughly changed since I've become acquainted, and even made very good friends with, some very beautiful, intelligent, and talented women who just happen to be fat. I've realized that the body does not define the person, and have totally dropped all the stigma and negativity I used to have towards large women. I actually now am openly a supporter of the size acceptance movement, and counter anyone who makes derogatory/negative comments or statements about fat women (fat men, too, but that's not often the subject- it's usually women that are put down here in Tucson). It's difficult, because people look at me like I'm strange when I contradict their bashing upon somebody's body, because here in the Southwest skinny, tan, athletic bodies with minimal curves are the typified norm, especially since my town is basically a University town.

I actually often find myself now thinking of girls with curves as much prettier than these girls with nothing on them (even though I'm very much one of them - but that's for my modelling career). Once I hit adulthood and get "too old" for the fashion scene, I fully plan on putting a few pounds on, and will really rejoice in having a butt, hips, and breasts again. I just don't think of the skinny little boy-body as sexy anymore, now that you guys have opened up my mind so much.

I just want to say thank you. I've never dealt with the "fat stigma", but I can only imagine what it's like to basically have to fight to change society's judgment/mental image of you. I applaude those who stand strong and don't allow their self esteem to be affected. You guys rock, and are fantastically gorgeous.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 4, 2008)

Britannia, it's hard to come up with a way to put it. I'm just glad for you that your eyes have been opened up to what beauty truly is. It's also great that you stand up for acceptance when it's being pulled away by people with the wrong attitude. Nothing more to say that Good for you!


----------



## Britannia (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah. It's hard to put it into precise words, because I know that the things I used to think and believe about large women were very offensive and hurtful, and I don't want to offend anyone, ever, because now I see how ignorant I was being. Media-fed, and holding a personal grudge. I do hope that my "confession" of sorts didn't rub anybody the wrong way, but please feel free to PM me if it did, so that we can talk it out. I'm sure that any conversation would be enlightening for me, and I'd appreciate it.


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 4, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Yeah. It's hard to put it into precise words, because I know that the things I used to think and believe about large women were very offensive and hurtful, and I don't want to offend anyone, ever, because now I see how ignorant I was being. Media-fed, and holding a personal grudge. I do hope that my "confession" of sorts didn't rub anybody the wrong way, but please feel free to PM me if it did, so that we can talk it out. I'm sure that any conversation would be enlightening for me, and I'd appreciate it.



I'm glad to hear that your mindset has changed- I'm just fascinated that you could love BHMs and yet feel such disdain for BBWs. I guess you're not alone, there are tons of BBWs and BHMS who have some seriously negative ideas about who BBWs are. Anyway, that's some serious positive growth (pun intended) and thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Tina (Feb 4, 2008)

Britannia said:


> This may incriminate me a bit, but before I came to the Dimensions Forums I had a rather negative, judgmental mindset regarding fat/big women - I didn't think they meritted (sp?) being called beautiful, and I believed the stereotype that fat women were typically lazy, annoying, and manipulative. It was a major issue with me growing up, because my grandmother has always been severely overweight and I've never really enjoyed her personality (to put it nicely)...
> 
> I just want to say thank you. I've never dealt with the "fat stigma", but I can only imagine what it's like to basically have to fight to change society's judgment/mental image of you. I applaude those who stand strong and don't allow their self esteem to be affected. You guys rock, and are fantastically gorgeous.


Britannia, I thought you are an FFA (that's the impression I get, but don't know for a fact). If it is true and you like fat guys, and imbue them with positive characteristics, why were you not able to do the same (independent of sexual attraction, of course, unless you're bi) in regard to fat women?

I'm glad to hear you have changed your perspective. It can be difficult to change one's mindset, I know.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

IC it's 75 degrees outside. I miss winter. What the hell, Texas??


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC it's 75 degrees outside. I miss winter. What the hell, Texas??



Let's swap places. It's miserable here today.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Let's swap places. It's miserable here today.



Sounds good


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

i confess that i've started thinking about self harming again..constantly..i dont mean this as an argh im pathetic help me post, just want to tell someone to get it off my mind..


----------



## Tina (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, Jen. I hope you are able to find a way to cope without doing that. I wish you some comfort.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 4, 2008)

IC that I got an RSVP to my wedding in the mail today. I was SO excited that this person is able to attend that I literally did a dance in my kitchen..YAY!! :happy::bounce::happy:

BERNA!! SO excited you can make it!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

IC that I got a save the date for my best friend in high school's wedding... and it's on the same day as my baby sister's high school graduation. I dunno who to pick.

:huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 4, 2008)

Any chance they're at different times in the same city, and you could do both? Otherwise, tough call. If you're really close to your sister, though - I'd say family might have to prevail.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

The wedding is in Nebraska... and the graduation is in Texas.

My sister already said she'd be cool with it if I went to Nebraska, but I dunno.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 5, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i confess that i've started thinking about self harming again..constantly..i dont mean this as an argh im pathetic help me post, just want to tell someone to get it off my mind..



It can be quite the little curse, if you let it banter around your thoughts too much.

What helps me is to throw myself into everything else so thoroughly that thinking about, or taking the time, to self-harm is just out of the question.

Often easier said than done, but it can be done.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 5, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I'm glad to hear that your mindset has changed- I'm just fascinated that you could love BHMs and yet feel such disdain for BBWs. I guess you're not alone, there are tons of BBWs and BHMS who have some seriously negative ideas about who BBWs are. Anyway, that's some serious positive growth (pun intended) and thank you for sharing it!



(Also in response to Tina's question)

I'm not blaming my mom, but I think that her stance on things shaped how I grew up.

She always had a thing for tall, large men, and would make fun of fat women, calling them ugly and making fun of them... in retrospect, I think it was because she was anorexic during most of my childhood, and putting down large women made her feel better about herself. She'd often go on long rants about how unhealthy and disgusting my grandmother was, and I think that very much affected my views on the desirability of large men, and the undesirability (sp?) of large women.

Luckily, since I've grown up, I've branched away from Mom's influence and made up my own mind about many of her opinions that I now feel were just spawned from her blind anger, or whatever.


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2008)

Britannia said:


> (Also in response to Tina's question)
> 
> I'm not blaming my mom, but I think that her stance on things shaped how I grew up.
> 
> ...



You know, I remember reading some time ago that a large percentage (I don't know the numbers, it was too long ago, but a large number) of girls who grew up with a mother who was overly body-conscious and critical of her body and looks, absorbed those feelings and tended to be critical of themselves, too. So often, parents don't realize what they do to their kids when they vocalize their prejudices and self-hatred and negative judgements. 

Yay for becoming adults and learning to think for ourselves, eh?  And thanks for sharing that, BTW. It is appreciated.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The wedding is in Nebraska... and the graduation is in Texas.
> 
> My sister already said she'd be cool with it if I went to Nebraska, but I dunno.



Who are you closer to? (emotionally) and are you still good friends with your high school friend? 

I think that if you are close to both of them, maybe the best way to do it is almost like a "first come, first served" type thing?? Just so feelings don't get hurt?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

I confess to being really confused about where I belong right now. I have just returned from a 2wk trip home to see my family and friends and even though it was great, I could not help but feel that I wanted to be back in my own home and surrounded by my things again but now that I am back I just cant stop thinking about being home and surrounded by loved ones. I feel like my head is about to explode!!!


----------



## SummerG (Feb 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The wedding is in Nebraska... and the graduation is in Texas.
> 
> My sister already said she'd be cool with it if I went to Nebraska, but I dunno.



I can see how it would be a tough call.. but I would say go with your lil sis. I'm a "little" sister, and I think I would be inwardly hurt if my sister chose to do something else. I would still support her decision, and probably say it was cool... but it would mean so much if she still chose my special event. 

Just my $.02 though. It's a hard decision, good luck with it


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

I told my girlfriend I was going to run today.

I didn't.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 5, 2008)

IC that I just talked to my Mother and she told me she has a surprise for me when I visit in a couple of weeks. I asked for hints and all I got out of her is that I can't eat or wear it...so now, I'll be racking my brain until the end of the month.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

IC that my nephew broke my fav silver headband today- and I wasn't mad at all. We were having a blast while he was trying to learn how to use my digital camera. He's three. He told me to make goofy faces. I told him to do the same. Here are a few of the results... 

You'll have to excuse my schleppiness. I just got back from the gym.







And what is that in the background?!?!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw the most unbelievably timely and appropriate thing online today, though I won't say what it was, but it was eerie. (Not like the lake outside though )

Also, I'm so hopped up on Red Bull/Brawndo right now and so bogged down with work that I expect to be in the hospital come this time tomorrow from a combination of exhaustion/addiction/exploded heart and other organs. Been nice knowing you all, kinda.


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 6, 2008)

Tina said:


> You know, I remember reading some time ago that a large percentage (I don't know the numbers, it was too long ago, but a large number) of girls who grew up with a mother who was overly body-conscious and critical of her body and looks, absorbed those feelings and tended to be critical of themselves, too. So often, parents don't realize what they do to their kids when they vocalize their prejudices and self-hatred and negative judgements.
> 
> Yay for becoming adults and learning to think for ourselves, eh?  And thanks for sharing that, BTW. It is appreciated.



Hell yes. My mother has mercifully calmed down a bit over the years, but she's always fought her own body and mine. No dessert has passed her lips without the lament of "I don't need this- it'll go straight to my thighs" or the like- that is, until I told her to cut it out and either enjoy it or just not eat it. 

What I find truly ironic is that even though she hates my body and her own, so much of the art in my parents' house features very voluptuous women- there are about five paintings/watercolors of large reclining nudes, and the most recent addition has a very pendulous belly. Get her talking about them and she comments on how she loves their soft, round bodies. Talk about repression!


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 6, 2008)

IC I was going to b!tch about snow again, but in comparison to the tornadoes elsewhere in the country today, it's completely inconsequential.

Words fail. 

-Rusty


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, so, IC that I must be a terrible person or something.

As some of you know I work at a Children's Specialized Hospital/School. Right, so I'm on my way up in the elevator this morning with a teacher and a patient/student when she looks up at me .. and I look down at her smiling as usual, you know, keeping it cutesy. She reaches up suddenly and shields her face a bit. Alright then, peek-a-boo. Wrong.

She holds out her hand and I look at it .. is that a button? hm, no. Let me see. Getting closer .. that isn't .. oh wait *looks at her face .. looks at her hand .. face hand .. back and forth*

holy crap, this child has just pulled out her glass eye and wants me to have it! 

She had sort of a goofy little smirk on her face and as I'm looking down at her and her teacher is slowly coming to this realization .. I can't help but reach for my cell phone thinking *must photograph this for captioning later* of course I didn't do it but the mere fact that I thought of it sort of frightens me. haha

The end.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Ok, so, IC that I must be a terrible person or something.
> 
> As some of you know I work at a Children's Specialized Hospital/School. Right, so I'm on my way up in the elevator this morning with a teacher and a patient/student when she looks up at me .. and I look down at her smiling as usual, you know, keeping it cutesy. She reaches up suddenly and shields her face a bit. Alright then, peek-a-boo. Wrong.
> 
> ...



IC that this post made me both cringe...and cackle like an idiot! :blink::doh::shocked:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

I confess my phobia of ice is gettin' all triggered by the freezing rain here today. I wish I could leave work now and get home instead of knowing I have to work late (AGAIN) and won't leave until 8:30 or 9 when it's going to be hazardous to even walk to my car.

I want some shoes that propel salt onto the ground. Hay, that's a good idea.


----------



## Ash (Feb 6, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I saw the most unbelievably timely and appropriate thing online today, though I won't say what it was, but it was eerie. (Not like the lake outside though )
> 
> Also, I'm so hopped up on Red Bull/Brawndo right now and so bogged down with work that I expect to be in the hospital come this time tomorrow from a combination of exhaustion/addiction/exploded heart and other organs. Been nice knowing you all, kinda.



I think someone needs a Brawndo intervention.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 6, 2008)

I confess that i don't care if my friends see my nekkid (shieldid stuff!) pictures on my myspace! Im worrying that theyre going to think that im crazy or something..but im not going to care!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Ok, so, IC that I must be a terrible person or something.
> 
> As some of you know I work at a Children's Specialized Hospital/School. Right, so I'm on my way up in the elevator this morning with a teacher and a patient/student when she looks up at me .. and I look down at her smiling as usual, you know, keeping it cutesy. She reaches up suddenly and shields her face a bit. Alright then, peek-a-boo. Wrong.
> 
> ...



Oh stop! Just too funny! ...and in a strange way, sort of endearing too!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2008)

I confess that I've pretty much finished moving into the new place and I start my new job tomorrow.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Ok, so, IC that I must be a terrible person or something.
> 
> As some of you know I work at a Children's Specialized Hospital/School. Right, so I'm on my way up in the elevator this morning with a teacher and a patient/student when she looks up at me .. and I look down at her smiling as usual, you know, keeping it cutesy. She reaches up suddenly and shields her face a bit. Alright then, peek-a-boo. Wrong.
> 
> ...



that's hilarious and incredibly sweet at the same time!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 7, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess my phobia of ice is gettin' all triggered by the freezing rain here today. I wish I could leave work now and get home instead of knowing I have to work late (AGAIN) and won't leave until 8:30 or 9 when it's going to be hazardous to even walk to my car.
> 
> I want some shoes that propel salt onto the ground. Hay, that's a good idea.



I'm feeling the same way . Just never ends.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I've pretty much finished moving into the new place and I start my new job tomorrow.



Good luck today!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 7, 2008)

IC that I may have to cry right now, seriously. I donated my old XBox to this charity through work and this little boy and his mother wrote me a lil' letter thanking me and now my heart is going to explode into kittens.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I may have to cry right now, seriously. I donated my old XBox to this charity through work and this little boy and his mother wrote me a lil' letter thanking me and now my heart is going to explode into kittens.



Why not try to have it explode into baby hedgehogs, in honor of your new pet?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I may have to cry right now, seriously. I donated my old XBox to this charity through work and this little boy and his mother wrote me a lil' letter thanking me and now my heart is going to explode into kittens.



Keep the letter so you have their address. Once they are doing better financially, demand compensation for your XBox.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Good luck today!!



Thanks. Everything went well.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 7, 2008)

IC that I can't wait for the weekend! I'm going to see them -- www.threemotenorsontour.com/ 


(!!!!) I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, that's going to be so much fun, Ashmamma. They were in Cleveland recently and I really wish I would've been able to see them. They were on a local morning talk/news show and sang during breaks and such. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 7, 2008)

IC that I give up. I'm tired and don't want to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 7, 2008)

IC I'm dating a 16 year old and even though I feel like a total cougar, I also feel like with him there's more potential for a long, amazing relationship than anyone else I've ever met or been with.

Also, IC I really just want to party until I drop dead.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I may have to cry right now, seriously. I donated my old XBox to this charity through work and this little boy and his mother wrote me a lil' letter thanking me and now my heart is going to explode into kittens.









P.S.: Way to go, you.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2008)

I baked a batch a chocolate chip cookies last night and realized how much I missed baking cookies, so cookie baking is now back in my life! 

~Punkin


----------



## Britannia (Feb 8, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I baked a batch a chocolate chip cookies last night and realized how much I missed baking cookies, so cookie baking is now back in my life!
> 
> ~Punkin



Oh man... cookie baking is the dankies.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 8, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Why not try to have it explode into baby hedgehogs, in honor of your new pet?



I agree. So to make up for it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 8, 2008)

:shocked: :bounce: :wubu:

I LOVE hedgehogs. I wish they weren't illegal to own here - they are SO freaking adorable. I used to babysit for a family that owned them, anyway, despite the legal issues, and all I did was play with them all day long.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

IC that I need to put a stop to my wild partying but enjoy it too much :blush:


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

i confess that i feel like im getting a volcano sized spot on my chin and i fear i may have to hide my face for a few days..

ARGH!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i confess that i feel like im getting a volcano sized spot on my chin and i fear i may have to hide my face for a few days..
> 
> ARGH!




Jen, you are way too pretty to hide your face away, just use some concealer during the daytime and at bedtime put some toothpaste on it. Yes I said toothpaste and trust me it works. Toothpaste is also great for that tingle people sometimes get before getting a coldsore. I will shutup now and stop annoying everyone with my random and mostly useless information.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Jen, you are way too pretty to hide your face away, just use some concealer during the daytime and at bedtime put some toothpaste on it. Yes I said toothpaste and trust me it works. Toothpaste is also great for that tingle people sometimes get before getting a coldsore. I will shutup now and stop annoying everyone with my random and mostly useless information.



heheh thank you for that non useless info! ill deffo try and cover it but ive got the feeling this ones going to errupt all over my faceee if i even try haha stupid pmt shite, i hate being female at times like these!! 

ive never tried the toothpaste thing, but if it works it might be worth trying


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 9, 2008)

IC that I have never been more grateful to be single than I am right now :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2008)

Jen - it has to be plain toothpaste - not that gel stuff. Just plain ol' paste.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 9, 2008)

Who wants to be a horsehusband?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I watched Cloverfield tonight. While it was truly outrageous (HA, Jem reference), I WAS TERRIFIED.

I'm so glad I don't live in New York sometimes. It was very comforting getting into my car and driving around the Midwest after watching it. If I woulda had to, oh I don't know, walk around Lower Manhattan and take a subway home after seeing it, FLIP OUT.

<--- A bit of a pansy.


----------



## Tina (Feb 10, 2008)

Eric and I saw it last weekend, Tiffany. We thought it was pretty entertaining. I'm glad the camera jitters slowed down after the first part, though, because it was starting to get to me. The sound system at the theater we went to sent that first thunderous noise vibrating right through my chest.


Santaclear said:


> Who wants to be a horsehusband?


I'm deathly allergic to horses. No, thanks.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 10, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Who wants to be a horsehusband?



Me! Me! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

*Waves hand wildly*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 10, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> :shocked: :bounce: :wubu:
> 
> I LOVE hedgehogs. I wish they weren't illegal to own here - they are SO freaking adorable. I used to babysit for a family that owned them, anyway, despite the legal issues, and all I did was play with them all day long.



IC I totally misread your post at first. 

I thought you meant "despite the legal issues of not watching the kids." As in "it's probably illegal to ignore the kids and play with the hedgehogs." Then I realized you meant they owned them despite the legal issues surrounding owning hedgehogs.

I also C I would much rather play with hedgehogs than kids. BGB, your new baby is the cutest thing ever. Squeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

i confess that i was glad when there was a kerfuffle with my friends getting arrested when we were out drinking last night; because it made me feel better that they then felt like shite and wanted to fade away like i did :\


----------



## Ryan (Feb 11, 2008)

I confess that my new place is the only place I've lived in in the last 10 years or so that truly feels like home. The other places were basically just spots to sleep and store my possessions. I had no real attachment to them and didn't really enjoy being there. My new place feels very warm and welcoming and I'm always happy when I walk in the door at the end of the day.

I also confess that the drive between my new city and the old one is interesting. It's nothing but hours of farmlands...and every so often I get the wonderful aroma of manure filling up my car. I definitely don't bring fresh air in through the vents on that highway.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 11, 2008)

Me: My law enforcement professor is a jackass. If we're doing a report on this guy, and the FBI can't even find him, much less track him, and we've got no access to classified sources. WTF does he expect from us? Ridiculous.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 11, 2008)

What's this? Two in one day! I must be bored...or procrastinating more likely.  This is the first time that my car has EVER refused to start because it was too cold out. How vexing, and yet with an amusing, novel quality. Heh.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Me: My law enforcement professor is a jackass. If we're doing a report on this guy, and the FBI can't even find him, much less track him, and we've got no access to classified sources. WTF does he expect from us? Ridiculous.


_Commercial_ sources. 
Datamining courtesy of the credit rating agencies and credit card companies.
Any way you can work from there?

-Rusty
(just throwing it out there, I have no idea what you're talking about).


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 11, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> _Commercial_ sources.
> Datamining courtesy of the credit rating agencies and credit card companies.
> Any way you can work from there?
> 
> ...



Nah, we thought of that. It's trying to track down a guy who's been on the run from the FBI for 13 years. Whatever records exist are already public, and there aren't many of 'em. Bleh. Plus he only pays in straight cash.

By the way, it's Whitey Bulger, formerly of the Boston Irish Mob.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 11, 2008)

IC that I'm angry and out of sorts today. A colleague, who is an incredibly nice, genuinely empathetic & helpful person, was recently fired for incompetence. Today is her last day. And yeah, she is not cut out for this job, and she hasn't been for a day of the 14 years she was employed in this capacity. Her heart has always been in the right place, but she completely lacks the ability to prioritize, to plan and multi-task, and to follow through on important & time-sensitive case plans & goals. 

Across from me sits a man who has been here for nearly 30 years. He's reaching retirement age. I can't give specific details. I will just say that he has a multitude of well-known physical and emotional difficulties. He's short-tempered and rude and antagonistic with coworkers, clients, and outside agencies. I listen to him get into petty & incredibly unprofessional arguments with his clients all day long ... when he verbally abuses them enough (i.e., he gets bored) he simply hangs up on them. 

He could be anyone. He's just one example of many. I'm angry and out of sorts because I genuinely like my (after today, former) colleague. She's been a fixture for 14 years. She should never have been promoted to this level. She's highly intelligent ... just lacks planning & prioritizing (and ass covering) skills. And I don't know why she's being made an example of ... while Nazi in the corner (yes, I Godwinned my own bitch session) is currently telling his vulnerable client of the moment that if he doesn't like something he can take it up with ... click (phone call terminated). Yeah. He's not even creative with his evil.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 11, 2008)

I confess I am in desperate need of some fatty pool time. Lots of water, lots of fat, lots of boys, very little swimsuitage.

And no forecasts with the words "Arctic," "sudden," "bitter" or "new record" in them.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

IC that I feel like crap (fever, achy, tired, headache, sore throat)..and I can't call out of work because it's my second day at my new job. I just want to stay in bed


----------



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I feel like crap (fever, achy, tired, headache, sore throat)..and I can't call out of work because it's my second day at my new job. I just want to stay in bed



That sucks. You have my sympathy. I developed a really bad headache on my first day of new job I just started. I _so_ wanted to go home, but there was no way I could go home sick on the first day. It was the first bad headache I'd had in months...and it just had to happen on THAT day. :doh:


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Nah, we thought of that. It's trying to track down a guy who's been on the run from the FBI for 13 years. Whatever records exist are already public, and there aren't many of 'em. Bleh. Plus he only pays in straight cash.
> 
> By the way, it's Whitey Bulger, formerly of the Boston Irish Mob.



Intriguing. IC that it has always flabbergasted me that criminals can rationalize antisocial behavior by claiming to have their own 'code of ethics'. Like JE Hoover.

How do they know the old POS isn't dead?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 13, 2008)

Friday said:


> Intriguing. IC that it has always flabbergasted me that criminals can rationalize antisocial behavior by claiming to have their own 'code of ethics'. Like JE Hoover.
> 
> How do they know the old POS isn't dead?



Not sure. Then again, I imagine that if he was dead, before he went he'd find some way to get the news out, just to stick it to the FBI. Then again, they only have one full-time person on the case, and three part-timers, none of whom have ever actually seen Bulger in person. So you have to wonder how hard they're actually trying anyway. Actaully apprehending an elderly ex-gangster with a head full of embarrassing info about FBI-Mob relations could prove more damaging, should he decide to just open up on the stand, than letting him run around loose. Meh. :shrug:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 13, 2008)

IC this is about the only time in my life I'll wake someone up for church.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I feel like crap (fever, achy, tired, headache, sore throat)..and I can't call out of work because it's my second day at my new job. I just want to stay in bed



*HUGS*!! 

i confess that i feel pretty much the same atm good thing i only have to studenty thingss


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 13, 2008)

IC that my depression is getting the best of me right now...and that I'm thinking of going someplace for awhile.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 13, 2008)

I confess that I hope you don't get what you want..I wanna laugh in your face....teehee.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 13, 2008)

I think if I wish hard enough and sacrifice enough co-workers to the geek gods, I can turn my simple car into a time-traveling DeLorean.

The problem is, I see it coming with some sort of disclaimer, such as I have to use the time machine to go back and save the life of one assassinated historical figure. The choices would be:

Anwar Sadat
John F. Kennedy
Martin Luther King, Jr.
Abraham Lincoln
Mohandas Gandhi
Marilyn Monroe (yeah, I went there)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Nah, we thought of that. It's trying to track down a guy who's been on the run from the FBI for 13 years. Whatever records exist are already public, and there aren't many of 'em. Bleh. Plus he only pays in straight cash.
> 
> By the way, it's Whitey Bulger, formerly of the Boston Irish Mob.



Inspiration... *click*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I hope you don't get what you want..I wanna laugh in your face....teehee.



Mossy, the SYAFAD people are calling. Please wear purty frillies and do remember that they should be clean when you put them on.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 13, 2008)

IC that I am thoroughly enjoying the box of custom chocolates that was waiting for me at the doorstep when I came home. What a lovely and pleasant surprise.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 14, 2008)

IC that I am really really jealous of ashmamma right now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

I confess that I run into the board's 30-second-rule quite often.
Maybe I should think about typing a little slower... :doh:


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2008)

IC that I really curios what Ash think of my favorite See's chocolate, the Chelseas.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 14, 2008)

IC BBM and Yankee better like cake.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 14, 2008)

IC that I'm wondering where MossyKACHING is.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC BBM and Yankee better like cake.



Cake of ALL kinds, Casey. Chocolate, vanilla, cheesecake, cheesecake pictures...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 14, 2008)

Friday said:


> IC that I really curios what Ash think of my favorite See's chocolate, the Chelseas.



IC the Chelseas are divine! So very good...I will be ordering a pound of those.


----------



## Friday (Feb 15, 2008)

IC that I love them beyond all reason. The husband bought me 5 lbs eek of them one year for Valentines Day. I thought it would take me forever to eat them. Not. I sat in the bathtub every night for weeks (my favorite cold weather refuge) and played my best Peg Bundy, reading and eating bonbons. :happy:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 15, 2008)

IC that last night I baked Red Velvet cupcakes out of boredom and self pity. I took them into work today and put them out in the hallway so anyone could take one if they wanted one. 

My boss looked at me and said "Justin is trying to fatten us all up!!"

I couldn't think of anything witty to say and I'm pretty sure this was my exact facial expression.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that last night I baked Red Velvet cupcakes out of boredom and self pity. I took them into work today and put them out in the hallway so anyone could take one if they wanted one.
> 
> My boss looked at me and said "Justin is trying to fatten us all up!!"
> 
> I couldn't think of anything witty to say and I'm pretty sure this was my exact facial expression.



For chissake, can I get some perma-rep for you? You're consistently making me LOL. Someone do the deed.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> For chissake, can I get some perma-rep for you? You're consistently making me LOL. Someone do the deed.



Got ya covered


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> For chissake, can I get some perma-rep for you? You're consistently making me LOL. Someone do the deed.




That is just so funny, feel free to bake for me anytime sweetie and in return and I may just bake you a banana and walnut loaf. :eat2:


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 15, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that last night I baked Red Velvet cupcakes out of boredom and self pity. I took them into work today and put them out in the hallway so anyone could take one if they wanted one.
> 
> My boss looked at me and said "Justin is trying to fatten us all up!!"
> 
> I couldn't think of anything witty to say and I'm pretty sure this was my exact facial expression.



aaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ca-reeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

someone rep him for me too. i'm fresh out of BGB rep. :doh:


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 15, 2008)

I cant rep him either! sigh lol!! 



IC that im sooo fed up with men!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> aaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ca-reeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
> 
> someone rep him for me too. i'm fresh out of BGB rep. :doh:




Consider it done sweetie.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 15, 2008)

IC that sometimes spending Friday nights cuddled/snuggled up under the down blanket eating great Indian takeout and watching tv, trumps going out to swanky restaurants.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 16, 2008)

IC that I am really horny right now...and alone. Ugh.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2008)

I confess that Summer and I are drinking Smirnoff Grape and Sour Apple.

We had 18 bottles.

We have 14 bottles on the table and 3 in the fridge. (that makes 17)

I also confess that we apparently can not count.


----------



## SummerG (Feb 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I confess that Summer and I are drinking Smirnoff Grape and Sour Apple.
> 
> We had 18 bottles.
> 
> ...



This does not mean we can not count! It means someone stole a bottle!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

SummerG said:


> This does not mean we can not count! It means someone stole a bottle!



or maybe its an invisible bottle! :bow:


i confess that im now panicking because i keep spending too much which would have been fine if that job had started already, bastards! but now, uber worry!


----------



## love dubh (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a box (15''L x 15''W x 6''H) of 1000 Durex condoms on the couch next to me.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ...



Screw the picture, how about that avatar.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I will admit that, for all of the stress and hell of the last three days, the sense of accomplishment made it all worthwhile. http://www.goerie.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080216/NEWS02/802160369/-1/ETN

...now about this hangover...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 16, 2008)

My parents are currently watching "The Joy of Painting" on PBS.

It's lucky there are no cliffs or tall buildings around at the moment.


----------



## Tina (Feb 16, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that sometimes spending Friday nights cuddled/snuggled up under the down blanket eating great Indian takeout and watching tv, trumps going out to swanky restaurants.


I agree, Ash. Most nights my honey and I snuggle up in front of the fire, eating popcorn or grapes, crackers and brie and watch a movie or two.


love dubh said:


> I have a box (15''L x 15''W x 6''H) of 1000 Durex condoms on the couch next to me.


Busy night, eh, Maire?


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

i confess that i actually think i looked cute in the glasses that i ordered..i went to specsavers  woo


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2008)

I confess that one of my parents' cats has become very ill and may not survive. I'm kinda bummed out by this.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2008)

IC Say Hello to the Angels will get less of a laugh from women he dates referring to them as a "white elephant." I, however, laughed for ten minutes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC Say Hello to the Angels will get less of a laugh from women he dates referring to them as a "white elephant." I, however, laughed for ten minutes.



IC I need to clarify he called ME a white elephant based on a cake I baked. Not anyone else.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2008)

...



more text here


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 18, 2008)

IC I unwrapped the sandwich I bought for lunch to cover the inner side of the bread with mustard, and then wrapped it back up before remembering to turn the mustard side back towards the sandwich. :doh:


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2008)

I confess that I'm nervous...like sick to my stomach...about meeting a new friend...lol.

Then again, it could be the fact that I stayed up really late and got no good sleep.

Meh...fingers crossed I don't puke on him


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 18, 2008)

IC that im getting waaay too addicted to the mighty boosh!!! 

im old greeeeeeeeeeeeegg!  LOVE IT


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC Say Hello to the Angels will get less of a laugh from women he dates referring to them as a "white elephant." I, however, laughed for ten minutes.





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC I need to clarify he called ME a white elephant based on a cake I baked. Not anyone else.



I confess I'm still not really gettin why this is funny--not what he said, but why you connected it to datin fatties ? to begin with? Am I missing something? My sincere apologies if so but I can't get my head around this one.

I confess that goin to the post office is impossible today and this is actually incredibly inconvenient. But still...Lincoln. Awww!

I further confess that among the variety of platitudes one can choose from on a Monday a.m., I shall choose...growing old ain't for wimps. Cause it's true.

Live from the Land o Lincoln


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2008)

I confess I did not vomit. Yay!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 18, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> IC that im getting waaay too addicted to the mighty boosh!!!
> 
> im old greeeeeeeeeeeeegg!  LOVE IT



i confess that i'm waiting for sasha to respond to this...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 18, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that goin to the post office is impossible today and this is actually incredibly inconvenient. But still...Lincoln. Awww!
> Live from the Land o Lincoln



IC that I spent a significant chunk of my childhood living in Springfield, IL, and I got heartily sick of everything Lincoln-related due to repeated school field trips.

Now, however, I consider him my personal president.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

IC that my fav president is Thomas Jefferson, solely based on the fact that we have the same birthday. Lame, I know.

I also C that I actually contemplated what the President does on President's Day. Is there a card for that?? LOL. Does he run around the Oval Office knocking things over and when someone gets annoyed he says, "Hey- it's President's Day. I can do what I want!"

IC that sometimes I worry about my random thoughts and the detail that goes in to them. LOL.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> IC that I spent a significant chunk of my childhood living in Springfield, IL, and I got heartily sick of everything Lincoln-related due to repeated school field trips.
> Now, however, I consider him my personal president.



I know what you mean! (I mean...I felt that way about Williamsburg as a kid, and Mount Vernon.) The other folks I know who grew up in Springfield seem to feel the same too: tired of rubbin the shiny nose, but in the end...proud.

It's hard not to feel connected to him, living here! I didn't quite so much before. When the bed where he died in is on permanent display....

This is odd, I am actually watching _Gone With the Wind_ (TCM) as I type this.

ETA: Can also understand a Thomas Jefferson pash! He was awfully amazing, and not just cause he invented macaroni & cheese .


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2008)

IC that I was very very sad to be reminded of the "All television will be digital" deadline of 2009. In less than a year, I will likely have no television. Not that this is a major decline of the one channel I get now.  I'll miss my bunny ears!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that my fav president is Thomas Jefferson, solely based on the fact that we have the same birthday. Lame, I know.
> 
> I also C that I actually contemplated what the President does on President's Day. Is there a card for that?? LOL. Does he run around the Oval Office knocking things over and when someone gets annoyed he says, "Hey- it's President's Day. I can do what I want!"
> 
> IC that sometimes I worry about my random thoughts and the detail that goes in to them. LOL.



IC after reading your confession I wondered why I've never thought of that before. Father's Day, President's Day, sort of the same thing, right?


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm really proud i finally cleaned my apartment today. it was about fekkin' time!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 20, 2008)

IC that I sometimes forget that Tuesdays are bad days. I feel very irritated tonight, just by conversing with people... or in my case, the lack thereof...

Just one of those nights. LoL It'll all be fine by tomorrow I'm sure. But I'm feeling lonely and sad, and I want someone to know it.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

i confess that i was so bored on the toilet today that i made a telescope out of the toilet roll tubes..hahah! and got overly excited when i found smaller tubes....

*ahem*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 20, 2008)

IC that last night I had this horrible dream that I was like Atreyu in the Neverending Story and I was trying to pull my horse Artax out of the sinking pit thing and it just wasn't happening and I woke up in the coldest sweat ever and yeah. 

On the other hand I didn't fall asleep until like 5am last night, so I could of actually been watching The Neverending Story.

Either way ..WHY ARTAX 

AAAARRRTAAAAX!!!!

WTF.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that last night I had this horrible dream that I was like Atreyu in the Neverending Story and I was trying to pull my horse Artax out of the sinking pit thing and it just wasn't happening and I woke up in the coldest sweat ever and yeah.
> 
> On the other hand I didn't fall asleep until like 5am last night, so I could of actually been watching The Neverending Story.
> 
> ...



awww bless ya!! 

i used to have the BIGGEST crush on Atreyu!  haha seems a lil bit silly now! 
*pats*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> awww bless ya!!
> 
> i used to have the BIGGEST crush on Atreyu!  haha seems a lil bit silly now!
> *pats*


Ha, me too, Jen! Atreyu was my first crush ever. I had this weird feeling, at my ridiculously young age, that his life (the actor's, I mean) was going to end tragically. It was weird.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ha, me too, Jen! Atreyu was my first crush ever. I had this weird feeling, at my ridiculously young age, that his life (the actor's, I mean) was going to end tragically. It was weird.



and did it? lol !


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2008)

IC that I enjoyed an amazing hour watching Nereus the baby Walrus on _Growing Up Walrus_ today. He is maybe the cutest thing ever.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that last night I had this horrible dream that I was like Atreyu in the Neverending Story and I was trying to pull my horse Artax out of the sinking pit thing and it just wasn't happening and I woke up in the coldest sweat ever and yeah.
> 
> On the other hand I didn't fall asleep until like 5am last night, so I could of actually been watching The Neverending Story.
> 
> ...









i cannot even put into words the level of obsession i achieved with the neverending story. :wubu:

the neverending storrrrrr-reeeeeee, ah-uhahhh ah-uhahhh ahuhahhhhhh....

there are no words. i am in strong support of these atreyu crushes. add my name to that mighty fine list. team atreyu, not bastian.

now can i get some love for falkor? c'mon, folks. he's the fucking LUCK dragon.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

IC I sorted my laundry into lights and darks today... I usually just toss everything in. LOL.

I also C that I've never seen The Never Ending Story... GASP!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i cannot even put into words the level of obsession i achieved with the neverending story. :wubu:
> 
> the neverending storrrrrr-reeeeeee, ah-uhahhh ah-uhahhh ahuhahhhhhh....
> 
> ...



Just so ya know, Falcor is spelled with a *C*  (how appropriate)






And watch out for the Nothing, which, when you're under-10, was scary as hell, especially that effing black, red-eyed dog...

But what is funny is that at pub trivia night tonight, we had a question that said "A Donkey will sink in quicksand, but a mule will not," and sure enough, my friend next to me yells out, "AAARRTAAAAAXXX!!!!" And Justin your post was the FIRST thing I thought of. How coincidental eh?


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I also C that I actually contemplated what the President does on President's Day. Is there a card for that?? LOL. Does he run around the Oval Office knocking things over and when someone gets annoyed he says, "Hey- it's President's Day. I can do what I want!"


 I thought this was what our "Mighty Leader" does every day. Isn't it? 

I can totally see his calendar with "President's Day" written in every box. With a crayon.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Just so ya know, Falcor is spelled with a *C*  (how appropriate)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i love it! 
i think everyones seen that film! 

IC that i reaaaally have the urge to watch that film now, dammit!!! i dont have it anymore


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 21, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> haha i love it!
> i think everyones seen that film!
> 
> IC that i reaaaally have the urge to watch that film now, dammit!!! i dont have it anymore



Hmm...well for some reason I "misremembered" the red-eyes thing. But still, G'mork was effing scary to a little kid, jesus christo.






...same goes for the terror dogs in the first Ghostbusters...


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Hmm...well for some reason I "misremembered" the red-eyes thing. But still, G'mork was effing scary to a little kid, jesus christo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but that is a damn scary dog dude!! 

what's a terror dog from the ghostbusters? hmm


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 21, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> but that is a damn scary dog dude!!
> 
> what's a terror dog from the ghostbusters? hmm



One 'o these cuddly little buggers:





Don'tcha just wanna take him home with ya?


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> One 'o these cuddly little buggers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like the ex, haha i think i did take one home :O


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 21, 2008)

One of my dear friends from high school passed away this week. I knew he had been sick, and I am ashamed to say that I didn't contact him.

IC that I feel like crap and I wish I could do that last 2 years over so I could talk to my friend and be there for him. 

It's funny how I didn't talk to him for so long and I was fine, but now that he's gone I miss him.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

IC I'm leaving for Kansas tomorrow morning at 4:30... and I have nothing packed. I have clothes all over my room, but no sort of order or organization. And I thought I'd be getting to sleep early tonight. Phenomenal. T minus 7 hours, 45 minutes.

Sorry to hear about your friend, Goofy! I hate that it's these types of things that make you re-examine your friendships.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2008)

IC that if I get sick in the next couple of days, I'm going to blame my co-worker, and then beat the shit out of him. Flu is _not_ something that I want or need right now.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

New thread here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37068


----------

